# [IC] Return of the Runelords



## Guest 11456 (Oct 24, 2018)

Players:
Deuce Traveler playing Michael Tell the Human Fighter
Scotley playing Teodor Kirila the Human Rogue
Neurotic playing Drâth Isidar the Dwarven Druid




Spoiler: COMING TOGETHER



Return of the Runelords begins in the small town of Roderic’s Cove in the northeastern corner of the Varisian Gulf. While the first adventure focuses significantly on this town, keep in mind that this Adventure Path has an epic scope and your PCs will be traveling to numerous locations with no intent of returning to Roderic’s Cove during the campaign. As such, when you create your character, it’s best to aim for one who is invested in the region of Varisia as a whole rather than one who never wants to leave her hometown. That said, creating a resident of Roderic’s Cove is a great way to give your character a reason to care for the wellbeing of the settlement and its citizens—including the other PCs.

Return of the Runelords assumes that all of the PCs begin play already knowing each other, so that you can jump right into the story. Keep in mind that the campaign traits assume that the PCs are all acquaintances who have been in Roderic’s Cove for at least a month or so—your character doesn’t have to be best friends with other members of the party, but all PCs should work together as a group.





Spoiler: HUNTING FOR BARGAINS



The Return of the Runelords Adventure Path assumes that all of the PCs have been in the town of Roderic’s Cove for at least a few weeks. The PCs have all heard of a recent and unexpected outburst of violence that took place in the town’s civic center, a plaza known as the Circle. This event took place late at night a few weeks ago and involved a violent clash between rival gangs that left several men dead. As a result, tensions have been high in town and rumors have been flying—some say that provocateurs from Riddleport have infiltrated Roderic’s Cove and are trying to destabilize the economy, while others hold that it’s the restless spirit of Sir Roderic himself influencing certain folks in town.

Whatever the cause for the violence, it hasn’t stopped the Cove’s residents from performing their weekly tradition of organizing the Circle Market, a gathering of merchants and families in the town’s central plaza where locals trade household goods, traveling merchants hawk their wares, and lucky shoppers can find unexpected bargains for sale. It’s this event that your group is eager to attend as Return of the Runelords begins. (Note that the Circle Market is a weekly event, and as the first adventure progresses, you may have additional opportunities to visit the market and seek bargains.)





Spoiler: RODERIC'S COVE






Spoiler: OVERVIEW



Roderic’s Cove is a simple town, and even its most affluent residents don’t walk around with flashy clothes and items. Most homes and buildings are made from timber, though some of the older homes have a stone-walled ground floor. Gravel made from shells (mostly from oysters) paves the streets throughout town, and a small creek powers a mill and provides fresh water.

People in Roderic’s Cove eat well from smoked salmon, preserved reefclaw, hearty crabs, rockfish, and a wide array of oysters. Farms and ranches outside of town supplement the town’s food supply beyond the bounty of the sea, and several of these farms are known for their delicious apple cider and blackberry preserves.

The town’s leader bears the title of port-governor, but it is not a completely autocratic role. A small council of merchants and prominent citizens provides advice and support to the person holding the office.

While Roderic’s Cove is filled with mostly good and down-to-earth folk, a seedy element has increased in the town over the past decade. No major crimes have troubled the town in years, as just about everyone—on either side of the law—has enough to get by, and most just want to get along.


NOTABLE LOCATIONS





Roderic’s Cove has a wealth of notable locations.



Spoiler: 1. The Lady’s Chapel



While fewer than half of the townsfolk actively worship Pharasma, nearly everyone who dies or gives birth has visited the Lady’s Chapel or had a visit from its priests. Desil Marphan, a male human cleric of Pharasma, oversees a staff of four, not counting the seven local children who take part in the regular services as candle lighters and choir members. A wrought iron fence stretches from the church and surrounds the town’s graveyard. Near the edge of the graveyard is a small home currently occupied by a newcomer to the town, Audrahni, a female elf. Desil is sympathetic to the elf and allows her to stay free of charge as she seeks to help Sir Roderic’s ghost pass on to the afterlife.





Spoiler: 2. Peacock Manor



An iron fence surrounds this haphazard house. A dozen of the manor’s namesakes roam the lush gardens ringing the building, their mournful cries often heard throughout town. Home of Corstela Rostrata, a female human, this property was once three separate houses. The Varisian sage bought one at a time, gradually adding to each until they made a single sprawling and confusing manor.





Spoiler: 3. Blackberry’s Bakery



Run by a halfling woman named Blackberry, this bakery’s specialties are the plentiful blackberries found in and around Roderic’s Cove. The proprietor uses the tart berry in breads, confections, jams, jellies, muffins, pastries, and, if you ask nicely, a fine blackberry brandy.





Spoiler: 4. Lankmeer’s Mill



Olivia Creek provides just enough power to turn the wheel at Lankmeer’s Mill. The Lankmeer family receives grain from upriver in the Curchain Hills and processes it for the people of Roderic’s Cove. Any remaining stores are then sold to smaller communities along the coast.





Spoiler: 5. Brogan’s Apothecary



The proprietor of this apothecary, Jarb Brogan, a male halfling, spends most of his time outside his shop in the surrounding wilderness hunting for herbs and minerals that he blends into poultices, balms, and other remedies. In addition to crafting these concoctions, Jarb serves as the town’s barber. He has different stools for customers of varying heights and keeps stackable boxes to stand on when cutting hair.





Spoiler: 6. Hudsten’s Kennel



Wild dogs roam the woods around the Cove, and for several generations the Hudsten family has been capturing, training, and selectively breeding the finest of them. Excellent at treeing prey and prized by fur traders, these so-called “covehounds” are a breed unique to the area. Svaci Hudsten, a female human, has a big heart and truly cares for her animals.

Covehounds, often called Roderic ridgebacks (due to the ridge of tufted hair that runs down their spine) are popular throughout this part of Varisia, and some people come from as far as Korvosa to buy Hudsten Kennel puppies.





Spoiler: 7. Cove Guardhouse



Though Roderic’s Cove doesn’t see much danger, the town maintains a town guard and a volunteer militia for larger emergencies whose members are ready to assist their fellow citizens should the need arise. Captain Julit Freson, a female human, is a gruff, no-nonsense woman who runs the guardhouse and trains anyone in town who wants to volunteer for the guard or militia. She dispenses good advice, whether people want to hear it or not, and always encourages people to do their best, especially the town children who look up to her. A few years ago, Freson recruited an unexpected second-in-command. After investigating reports of raids in the Churlwood, she captured Keela Macrosh, a female human, and locked her up in the guardhouse’s jail cell. Over long conversations, Keela seemed to truly repent her ways and showed an interest in turning her life around. Though skeptical at first, Captain Freson agreed to mentor the former bandit.





Spoiler: 8. Creekside Tavern and Inn



This two-story building, often referred to simply as “Creekside,” was built by one of the first settlers to arrive in the region with Sir Roderic. Now, Garleena Knodston, a female human, and her brother Thevin, a male human, run the tavern, as they have since they were orphaned as adolescents.





Spoiler: 9. The Circle



Roderic’s Cove town square is anything but, being located atop the remnants of an ancient circular stone foundation. The Cove’s settlers decided this would be a prosperous place to build their town, and they set up their tents and temporary structures around the stone’s circumference. It wasn’t long before the settlers all referred to the fledgling colony’s central meeting point as the Circle.

Most people in Roderic’s Cove grow their own food, but once a week, dozens of citizens gather in the Circle. This weekly “Circle Market” allows households access to a more diverse range of food than what they’ve grown in their own gardens. Some vendors from farms in the surrounding hinterlands come into Roderic’s Cove on market days to ply their wares. Halder Makrosh, an older man who talks like he’s seen it all, runs the market.

The Circle also features a pop-up drinking spot. Each afternoon, an old man named Bimmer “Possum” Coots wheels a wooden cart out and sells cups of “possum punch” to any who stop by.





Spoiler: 10. Cove Hall



This building was one of the first built in Roderic’s Cove and served as communal housing in those early days as the rest of the town was being built. Every law penned governing Roderic’s Cove is preserved in this building, as are Sir Roderic’s cartographic efforts depicting the region.

Port-governor Larenza Thort, female human, keeps her office in this building, as has every port-governor since the town’s founding. The serving port-governor has the option of living in an onsite master suite, though most who hold the office keep their own homes in town.





Spoiler: 11. Kelstrop Meats



A haze of smoke hangs in the air around this location, bringing with it the mouthwatering smell of smoked meats. Ladia Kelstrop, a female human, runs the best smokehouse in town. She primarily smokes salmon caught in the Chavali River, but also smokes beef, clams, oysters, and pork. Ladia works in close conjunction with Malford Pelson, the town’s butcher and fishmonger.





Spoiler: 12. Perick’s Smithy



Perick Lonson, a male halfling, can be found in his shop during the day. He’s known throughout the region for making excellent pots, pans, and other cookware. He has a good relationship with Unli Jevers at the Rampant Reefclaw, and Perick’s cookware designs enable some of the establishment’s more popular dishes. As a skilled metalsmith, Perick can also make armor and weapons, but he does so only if commissioned, leaving most of the market for arms and armor to Lyndwyn Suvasa.





Spoiler: 13. Pelson’s Cuts



Running the business his grandparents started when they arrived in Roderic’s Cove, Malford Pelson, a male human, provides the town with a wide selection of meats, ranging from beef and pork sourced from outlying farms and ranches to fish brought in by the steady stream of fishing boats docking at Roderic’s Cove each day.





Spoiler: 14. Conrel’s General Store



Since its original owner (a robustly rotund man named Conrel) passed away, Varna Rigsten, a female human, has been running the town’s expansive general store. In addition to typical sundries, Varna also supplies animal feed. Recently, she’s become concerned with reports from her teamsters that goblins in the nearby Churlwood have been growing bolder and have been spotted at the edge of the woods, hurling taunts, insults, and the occasional bit of rotten food.





Spoiler: 15. Temple of the Stars and Roads



While this chapel is primarily dedicated to Desna, the building also houses a half-dozen additional shrines to various empyreal lords. This chapel was established directly after the town’s founding, as the Magnimarian emigrants brought the worship of these beings with them to their new home. Miesalo Salen, a male half-elf, has served as the chapel’s priest since the previous priest up and left town nearly a decade ago.

The temple hosts musical celebrations on holidays, and musicians in town often stop by after the workday to play music with Miesalo. Fenril, the town’s luthier, promptly closes his fiddle shop each day to head down to the Temple of the Stars and Roads to draw a bow across some strings.





Spoiler: 16. The Rampant Reefclaw



A bit of a standout in such a small town, this extravagant establishment serves refined cuisine the likes of which are typically found only in larger cities in the Inner Sea region. Unli Jevers, a male human, is easily the best cook in town. In recent years, as news of the Rampant Reefclaw’s delicacies has spread, people from the length of the Lost Coast have visited Roderic’s Cove specifically to sample Unli’s work. Many of these visitors come from Riddleport, and given the tensions between that city and Roderic’s Cove, some locals claim that the Rampant Reefclaw and its cook are attracting more attention than they should.





Spoiler: 17. Boatyard



This boatyard primarily performs repair work, but Elbrena Skodgers, a female human, also constructs new vessels. She’s been in the trade only for 8 years, but her work is amazing, if a bit slow. Her assistant, Skati Wolson is a jovial man who loves being out on the water. He offers to take people fishing at the drop of a hat just to be out on the gulf.





Spoiler: 18. Cove Armory



Distrusted by some in Roderic’s Cove, Lyndwyn Suvasa, a female human, runs a small shop that provides weapons and armor to those in need. She gets many of her wares by special order from Riddleport, prompting some people in town to think that she has shady connections to that city. In truth, she gets her best pieces from a traveling dwarven weaponsmith who visits at least once a month to sell her new pieces and to spend some quality time with Lyndwyn. Lyndwyn doesn’t pay the town’s attitude much mind, and is very open with newcomers, warning them of the gossiping nature of Roderic’s Cove.





Spoiler: 19. The Docks



While the town is small, its docks see sporadic activity from just before dawn to shortly after dusk, as fishing boats head out and merchant vessels arrive at the tiny port. The traffic isn’t so high that the town has need of a dedicated harbormaster, so that duty is traditionally held by the town’s port-governor. Merchants in town work with Larenza Thort to find agreeable times to conduct business with barges coming down the Chavali River laden with goods bound for the Varisian Gulf, as well as with those seagoing ships small enough to dock at the Cove that will trade goods to ports beyond.

Many of these merchants maintain warehouses along the docks. As trade has increased, many are eager to see new warehouses built further down the shore. The grandson of the foreman responsible for building the first permanent structures in Roderic’s Cove has begun clearing space east of town and laying foundations for new warehouses and docks.





Spoiler: OUTSIDE OF TOWN



Just south of Roderic’s Cove sprawls the expansive tangles of the Churlwood. Those traveling the Chavali River down to the Varisian Gulf have reported bandits and goblins as the most common aggressors in this wooded reach, but thankfully the river provides a buffer, keeping Roderic’s Cove protected from all but the most dedicated threats. In the time in which the town has existed, few significant dangers from the Churlwood have directly affected the people of Roderic’s Cove, though many townsfolk who explore or work the forest have met with deadly fates when they venture into the forest alone.



Spoiler: Hallen’s Ferry



A dispute about the height of a planned bridge a few miles outside of town resulted in two rows of pilings being driven into the riverbed with not a plank laid between them. Hallen Rosker, a female human, made the best of this—she ran a line between the two and now provides a ferry service for those looking to cross the river just north of the Churlwood for anyone willing to pay 4 copper pieces for each trip across.





Spoiler: Meir’s Sawmill



This logging yard and sawmill stand a mile out of town, on the way to Roderic’s Wreck. Run by the Meir family, the sawmill was one of the first industries built when Roderic’s Cove was founded. Most of the buildings in town are constructed from timber processed here.





Spoiler: Roderic’s Wreck



People in town generally avoid the home of the town’s founder, believing it to be haunted. Locals are in no hurry to stir up the rumored ghost of Sir Roderic.











OOC
RG


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 24, 2018)

It is Oathday, Arodus 30, 4718 AR. Every Oathday is a time for the Circle Market to open for business. It is around lunch time and the six of you had made plans to meet and see what bargains you might find at the Circle Market.

OOC: Post an opening post. Also I need a 1d20 from each player. If you have something in mind that you are looking for post that as well.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 25, 2018)

Teea stands with her shopping basket under one arm, looking at the thin crowd with a neutral expression. This might be due to the fact that she can't see very far from her diminutive height, dark Tian eyes peering out a good head below most men's shoulder, OR it might be something else entirely. 

In consideration of today's event, her thigh-length brunette hair is braided and piled up over the nape of her neck, making her look - she thinks - very mature for her seventeen years. Uncle Michael also insisted she wear a nice dress in white and pale blue -- cinched at the waist, slits on the side for mobility, modest leggings underneath...

Anyway.

The twin holy symbols hanging from a red chord at her waist - Erastil's bow and sheaf of wheat, Shizuru golden dragon - sadly tinkle against each other as she resumes moving towards the fountain - their meeting spot - so tiny and light the Circle's ancient stone foundation is barely aware she's even here..._"Appropriate."_










*OOC:*


Looking for all things mechanical or alchemical (Tian artifacts or accoutrement a bonus!). Well, looking for a good deal on vegetables and meat for dinners this week AND all things mechanical or alchemical. 
Luck of the draw: 1D20 = [1] = 1 Ha! Perfect!


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 25, 2018)

At the Creekside Tavern a woman sits alone at a table, chair turned out, with one leg crossed over the other as she examines her reflection in a small hand held mirror. Hers is a face worth admiring, though it is the little details that she seems to be preoccupied with, a comb expertly wielded in her other hand ready to strike down any wayward hairs. A number of other cosmetic items are laid out on the table as well, having already done their duty. 

For a moment she sits perfectly still as she peers into her own eyes. _Lunysh_, she says silently and forcefully in her own mind. Then, apparently satisfied, Shendra begins packing up her things in a small bag. The Circle Market should be opening soon, and if she wanted to find a good deal, or maybe any deal, on some better attire she would have to get their early. 

She stood up from her seat. Her clothes were neat and well tailored, a heavy red blouse tied at the waist with a grey sash, leather trousers and knee high leather boots of the same colour, with a grey cloak as well stashed in her backpack, but they were nothing special. She needed something a bit... classier. And it would not be cheap.

Shendra picks up a sleeveless coat of studded leather that had been hanging on the back of her chair and slips it on, one arm and then the other, after which she did up the buckles at the front. She did not bother with tying the leather lace at the top though; she was not really expecting to get into trouble. It was just a precaution. 

Pausing just one more moment to pull her long, lustrous black hair out from under the collar of the coat, Shendra grabs her things and leaves the Creekside, heading towards the Circle. 









*OOC:*


Looking for a courtier's outfit (30 gp) and the accompanying jewelery (50 gp). Red for the outfit and green for  the jewels would be the most appropriate, I think. Mystery Roll: 1D20 = [17] = 17


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2018)

Mei Ying strolled through Rodric's Cove at an unhurried pace, enjoying the sea air and the relaxed atmosphere of the place. Even at mid-day, there were never very many people around to her city-bred way of thinking. Her goal at the Circle Market was simple enough. She hoped to meet Teea there, and perhaps some of the other friends she'd made, and spend some time with them. Her purse was a bit light for shopping, unfortunately. There would be expenses on the road after all.

The time was coming, Mei thought, for her to be continuing onward. It would be good to make these moments that were left pleasant ones.

There it was now, the market...all arrayed in a circle around the old markings. They'd intrigued her when she first arrived, but apparently excavating in the middle of town was frowned on. So be it. She was in Varisia now, where ruins of old were virtually stacked on top of each other. There would be many more to find elsewhere.

She could hardly wait!

(Mystery Roll [roll0])


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2018)

*Teodor Kirila Human Rogue*

The lanky young man carelessly tossed back his dark hair, which could have used a trim, as he eyed the goods on display. His youth as a merchant informed his eye. _Those rugs will never fetch that much. I wonder how she got that patina in the wooden bowls? Those silks are in a new color this season, might be worth picking up a bolt or two... 
_
He strolled with confidence, feeling as at home as he did anywhere in this time. He adopted a causal air, but the quality of his gear and the keenness of his eyes marked him as more than just another farm boy come to town. The dozen weapons and studded leather armor further marked him as something other than a local boy come to town. His well made clothes are fashionable, but clearly made for work rather than idleness. 

He spied friends near the fountain and started toward them, but then paused with a blank look. His eyes were still looking toward them, but they did not seem to focus or track. _When did their hair turn gray and their skin wrinkle so?_ He blinked and suddenly he was himself again. Walking toward the fountain with a smile for his friends. "What bargains have you found this day." he asks pleasantly. 

OOC: Teoder is not looking for anything in particular, but would take the opportunity to get something good to eat. [roll0]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 27, 2018)

Teea Tell turned to greet him, her young eyes drifting down to Teodor Kirila's studded armor and dozen of weapons... before drifting back up - way up - to look into his own eyes questioningly.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2018)

"The presence of friends in good weather is both pleasant and free," Mei Ying observed with a smile. Her common tongue was quite good, though a hint of Tian accent gave her speech a certain almost musical tonality. "Surely the best bargain of all."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 28, 2018)

The early morning at the Creekside had been mercifully short on patrons, leaving Shendra to her preparations in relative peace. But as she approached the Circle where larger crowds congregate her mind became remarkably more turbulent. She had strange intuitions now, noticing things she never would have before. Sometimes it seemed like there were extra voices in her head, though she was not sure whether her mind was just addled or whether she actually 'heard' things. More people meant more 'whispers' . And the things they said often tended towards the scandalous. 

Shendra spotted Mei Ying chatting with the young woman from the laboratory accident and a man who seemed a bit distant. The voices grew louder. She tried to suppress them momentarily. The Tian woman was a scholar of ancient Thassilon of some kind; maybe someday she would tell her what sort of trouble came of poking around old places where you do not belong! But for now she squared her shoulders and approached. 

"I suppose I shall have to pray for the second best bargain then," she says a bit airily and with a mischievous smile. "These rags," indicating her perfectly serviceable clothes, "Do not much lend themselves to social calls."

Shendra then glances towards Teea and adds in a slightly softer tone, "How are your hands, my dear?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 28, 2018)

After a pause, the young girl held them up - palms and then backs - unmarked by anything fiercer than housework and slight scratches (Her basket slid down to her elbow as she did so).

_"Thank you,"_ because that was owed. She considered... but the noble woman _had_ saved her, the weird glow from her hand soothing away the fiery pain of the explosion, drying her unwilling tears... 

So: "And how have you been sleeping, miss?" she shyly asked back, looking down. They had met, late that night, because Shendra couldn't sleep...


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 29, 2018)

"Oh, I do alright mostly," Shendra answers.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2018)

Teodor smiles at Mei Ying and Shendra's words. "I can afford friends and good weather." He gestures broadly at the market. "The goods here not so much. Perhaps I have not tried hard enough to find that 'second best bargain'"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2018)

*Professor Randolf Smarz - Mycologist*

Professor Randolf Smarz and his business partner, Jarb Brogan, had been in the field collecting various materials for the  shop and had returned recently to prepare for the market day. The professor was taking a break from setting up the sales stand,  leaving the business  aspect of the shop to the well trained mind of the Halfling barber, letting the half elf to wander about seeing what was available for trade.

[roll]1d20[/roll]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2018)

*Professor Randolf Smarz - Mycologist*

[sblock=roll]you asked for a roll, I do believe[roll0][/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 29, 2018)

Kaodi said:


> "Oh, I do alright mostly," Shendra answers.



Teea looked back up but remained quiet, her silence - like always - strangely... welcoming; of anything she might have to say


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2018)

Michael Tell entered the plaza, his old and slightly beaten armor recently polished.  The recent times he has been spending with his niece Teea have changed him into a new man.  He is freshly shaved and stands a little straighter and surer.  The old wounds don't bother him as much, somehow, and he looks only once in the direction of the nearest tavern without lingering.  He gives a warm smile to Teea before his eyes rest on the others.  

"Hello Shendra.  Well met, Mei Ying.  This young rogue, Teoder, isn't bothering you, is he?  What is your intent towards these young ladies, lad?"  The older man is using his 'concerned father' voice, and though he looks stern and serious, he gives Teoder a quick wink.  He knows the lad is one of the good ones.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2018)

Teodor smiles at the jest. "Now wait a minute. It is these ladies who have stolen my heart, so they are the Rogues here." He places a hand over his heart to show he is wounded.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 31, 2018)

Teea didn't answer her uncle's smile, not directly anyway, but she did almost automatically step into her usual place to his immediate left, facing the same way. He smelled of leather and sun-warmed metal, with sharp hints of shaving soap.

After her parents death, it's where she felt most confortable -- protected and protecting...


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 1, 2018)

Idly scanning the crowd.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2018)

Mei Ying bows her head politely to William in greeting, then repeats the gesture for the others as well. Experience has taught her that full bowing is frowned on unless it's to those of superior social status in these lands, even though it feels rude to her. Then again, courtesies in Varisia in general seem vastly curtailed. Perhaps that was why it was such a violent, war torn place?


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 4, 2018)

"Watch out for this one," Shendra says, eying Teodor with a bit of exaggerated suspicion (and a bit of unexaggerated suspicion) . "I knew such a devilish rogue in my younger days an-" she suddenly catches herself. "Well, maybe that is a story for another time..." she quickly recovers, but with a hint of something in her voice.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2018)

*Professor Randolph Smarz - Mycologist*

As Randolph wanders about, he notices a knot of folks that he has seen about town, even at the apothecary, in what appears to be a friendly conversation. He pause, and leans casually on a post to watch and listen - humans are such curious folk, as was his father. He smiles as he tries to follow the banter.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 4, 2018)

Upon spotting him, the young girl in the loose dress actually smiled back (was he the one she'd been looking for?). She opened the lid on the basket and carefully presented the alchemist with a single oiled-paper papillote, the intensity of her smile growing...


https://thevigorouschase.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/cartouche-3.jpg except the writing is a Tian character drawn with more enthousiasm than skill 
What does Randolph look like today by the way?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 16, 2018)

Checking out the Circle Market you are able to find some bargains:

Binder Fred: Teea has found a great buy. Some quality venison (5 pounds) and vegetables (2 pounds) for 4sp. You apparently caught the merchant when she was about to close early for the day and she was trying to get rid of as much inventory as possible.

Kaodi: Lunysh has found exactly what she was looking for. The courtier's outfit & jewelry for 8gp. The items were in a set that had been marked as damaged but inspecting them you have found no damage. Perhaps they were mislabeled.

Shayuri: Mei has found a vial of ink for 8sp. It appears to have been decorated by a child and merchant did not realize what was contained in the vial.

Scotley: Teodor has found a masterwork backpack for 5gp. It looks well worn so you assume that the merchant did not know what he had.

Scott DeWar: Randolf has found a jar of liquid ice for 4gp. It appears to have been decorated by a child and merchant did not realize what was contained in the jar.

Deuce Traveler: Michael has found a masterwork greatsword for 35gp. It appears to have been poorly upkept and thus looks to be a poor blade. But you are sure that a little polish and it will be just as good as new.

OOC: You can Roleplay the transactions with your merchants. Just let me know if you are taking your bargain or deciding to wait for something else.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 16, 2018)

Once dispersed Shendra takes a leisurely stroll through the Circle while searching for the appropriate vendors. Clothiers, tailors, and whoever might have a mix of goods for sale. She is initially met with disappointment but while thumbing through some dresses in a mobile wardrobe a swath of rich red fabric catches her eye. Sendra gently pulls the other items to the side so that she may get a closer look, and then her eyes begin sparkling as they open wide. This is just what she had been hoping for! Now, what about the price... 

Seeing that something has caught Shendra's eye the merchant steps up beside her. "You have excellent taste, madam, but unfortunately this item has been damaged." He pulls a small key from his pocket which he uses to unlock a drawer in an adjacent cabinet. "There is some jewelery that goes along with it, but surely a refined woman such as yourself would prefer something in proper condition." He pulls out a number of rings, bracelets, and a striking necklace.

Shendra bites her lip in a decidedly unrefined fashion. It was just what she wanted, a dress like none she had ever had before in this life or her previous one. If there was damage or a defect, perhaps she could mend it with a spell or otherwise make do with the rudimentary sowing skills her mother had impressed upon her. "How much?" she asked, feigning confidence. 

The merchant looks her up and down with an appraising look. "Well, for you I think I could part with these for, say, eighty silver. A bit of a loss for me all told but it is not doing me any good just sitting there either."

Shendra's eyes twinkle as she says with her biggest, warmest smile, "I'll take it."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2018)

Teodor looks the bag over. "Hmmm, might be nice to have a well used bag for dirty work in the field." He tugs the straps and checks the seams to be sure it is sound. He looks at the merchant and considers haggling over the price, but decides he is getting a more than fair deal already. He nods and hands over the five gold. He slips the pack on and rejoins his friends, a slight smile on his face at the his good fortune.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 18, 2018)

The young girl retracted her proud creation, clouds coursing over her features...

"Bored now," she declared. 

Without further ado, Teea locked hands with Mei Ying and pulled her towards the shoping stalls.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2018)

Mei Ying hands over the silver to the shopkeeper, a little melancholy about the hard choices she had to make. On the one hand, it seemed wrong to deny this merchant the value of his wares. On the other, she'd need ink, and was running precariously low on coin. She was down to her last bottle now...having two would be a valuable safety margin.

She would make it up to the man later, Mei decided. There was a debt owed, even if he didn't know it. On her honor, she would repay that debt.

Then there was a tug on her hand. Teea was hauling her off to yet more stalls. Such a spirited girl, though regrettable her parents had not taught her better of courtesies. 

Mei went along, as much to keep an eye on Teea as out of any interest in the stalls or their wares.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 18, 2018)

Teea stored the venison and fresh vegetables in her basket -- five ponds of one and two of the other. If she felt her purchases were somewhat mundane compared to the wonders of the others, especially Shendra's, she didn't let it show. 

She did hold up one of Shendra's new earrings to her own ear, gazing at herself in a canted silver platter.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 19, 2018)

"Here," says Shendra, lifting up the necklace as she steps behind Teea. "You will get a better look with this on." The seer undoes the clasp and slips it around the young woman's neck. She looks over Teea's shoulder into the reflection. "I doubt we would be able to find another bargain quite like the one I got on these," Shendra says. "But we could give it another look if you wish. There were a couple dresses that caught my eye that would be lovely on you." She pauses a moment as her gaze drifts to her own face. "The finer things in life ought to be enjoyed... as long you can afford them."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 20, 2018)

Teea sneaked a look towards uncle Michael... Could they?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2018)

"I am going to need more coin at this rate," sighs Mei Ying. "I wonder if there is a need for help at any of these stores..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 21, 2018)

Noticing Mei Ying (distractedly?) fiddling with her colourful new ink well, the young girl gave her a steady, questioning look


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2018)

Teodor slips his new bag over one shoulder and follows the others as they shop. He's enjoying the companionship and complements the others on the purchases.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 24, 2018)

Michael looks over the sword, suddenly wanting to splurge on a lot of his and Teea's savings.  He sighs, though, and looks to put it down, feeling a bit guilty over his desire to spend so much on himself.  However, when Teea asked about whether she could purchase some jewellery for herself, Michael held tighter to the new sword and said with a smile, "Well... I don't know why we couldn't splurge a bit on ourselves.  We worked hard and it is a holiday...".  With that he opened his purse and counted coins.

OOC: How much for the vegetables, sword, and trinkets for Teea and Michael?


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 24, 2018)

Teea smiled at him like a sudden beam of sunlight, then immediately went off with Shendra to see - and try out - those fabled dresses!


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 26, 2018)

After slipping her purchases back in among her other things Shendra leads Teea and the others towards the stalls to hunt for the pieces she saw. Hopefully no one else had scooped them up in the meantime!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2018)

Mei Ying trailed along after Teea and Shendra, but at a sedate walk that allowed the other two to go haring off. She did examine the pretty little ink bottle she'd bought, admiring the artistry on it. Finally she put it away and simply enjoyed the sights and sounds of the marketplace...and kept an eye out for signs that there could be a means of earning some coin. An overworked merchant perhaps, or something similar.

Ah, the dangers of sitting still too long. But perhaps it was better to run low on funds in a vibrant community with friends, than in the middle of nowhere, with no one to turn to.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 28, 2018)

Teea first came out wearing a simple dress all in beige, with discrete embroidery at cuffs and hem. The collar was oval, showing more of her thin shoulders than she was used to, and so she intermittently pulled on it with a frown, trying to get it to lie _right_


[sblock=Beige]
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 29, 2018)

Shendra frowns slightly as she appraises the dress. "Striking enough, I suppose," she says noncommittally. "But now that I have had a look at it on you I am not sure it is quite, you know, colourful enough. And that hemline would suffer in any outdoor environs."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 30, 2018)

Teea eyes widened on the last part: _Outdoors?_ she boggled, looking down at the beautiful dress, at the others Shendra had piled up around them.

"We... are shopping for a dress to go outside?"

The idea had obviously never crossed her young mind.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 30, 2018)

Shendra reflexively retreats half a step, a bit apprehensive. "I suppose that might not be one of your criteria," she says pursing her lips and eying the young woman up and down once more. "But experience has taught me to prefer things that will at least stand a chance if I have mud up to my ankles."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 30, 2018)

A puzzled frown at the older woman's reaction.

"I was thinking... harvest festival?" in just a handful of days. Was that wrong? 

(Mud- Mud up to your ankles??)


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 30, 2018)

Shendra, noticing that Mei Ying seems to be a bit off in her own world, gives the scholar's sleeve a light tug. "What do _you_ think?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2018)

Mei Ying blinks and focuses on Shendra blankly for a moment, then calls up the conversation she hadn't been concentrating on from her memory. A dress for outside was it?

"It is written that for each thing there is a purpose," she replies gently, "That which it is most perfectly suited for. If it is one's intent to tread into deep mud, then garb suited for that purpose is what should be sought."

"I would think that trousers are generally better suited for such travels than dresses, though I have seen that in these lands dresses are sometimes made shorter and looser than I am accustomed to. Even so, I must ask...what purpose do you propose she put this dress to?"


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 31, 2018)

Shendra lets out an exasperated sigh. She still had the sensibilities of a country girl, but her two companions were perhaps more accustomed to paved streets and indoor revelry. She gestures to the blue and white sun dress that Teea is wearing now and says, "Sometimes you just need a nice dress suitable for many types of occasions." Her gaze then shifts to look over the assemblage of fabric and she adds, "I suppose this _would_ look nice for a festival with a garland and flowers in your hair. But was there anything else you might of had your eye on?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 31, 2018)

Heading back in the young girl sadly trailed her small hand on the cuff of the beige dress, feeling the linked bumps of the embroidery... 

The second dress was much more colourful, with bodice and upper arms of patterned violet, the sleeves and skirts of pale pink. It barely skimmed the ground too!


[sblock=Violet & pink]
 [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 31, 2018)

The seer slowly circles Teea again, eyebrows arched as she looks over the dress. As she comes around the other side her head nods up and down slightly a few times. "That is more the spirit," Shendra says approvingly. "You still get those long sleeves, but a splash of colour makes all the difference. And even if the hem gets a bit wet or dirty it will not become a sodden mess."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2018)

Tailspinner said:


> Checking out the Circle Market you are able to find some bargains:
> 
> Scott DeWar: Randolf has found a jar of liquid ice for 4gp. It appears to have been decorated by a child and merchant did not realize what was contained in the jar.
> 
> OOC: You can Roleplay the transactions with your merchants. Just let me know if you are taking your bargain or deciding to wait for something else.




Randolph lets his face crack a grin as he sees the vial, "How quaint. How much? He is told the price and he hems and haws for a bit then finally gives in, paying the price.

He looks around at the many and diverse people around not sure what to do now.
[sblock]I will have more posted later. I got abducted by wild gypsies. [read: MY brother took me to a hockey game!][/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 1, 2019)

*CLASH AT CIRCLE MARKET*

You spend several hours milling through the various wares. It seems that each of you was able to find some sort of bargain. Local codger Bimmer “Possum” Coots is at the Circle Market, of course, as he is every week, selling cups of “possum punch” from his wooden cart not far from the old well at the circle’s eastern side. As the afternoon winds down, a group of nine men and women converge on Possum’s stand to drink punch and talk with each other.

OOC: We can finish out any updates to the purchases after the current encounter. Everyone please make Perception, Sense Motive, Knowledge (local), Knowledge (arcana) and Knowledge (history) checks. For those without the relevant skills remember that Perception and Sense Motive are Wisdom based skills and can be used untrained. The Knowledge skills are of course Intelligence based skills and can be used untrained up to a DC of 10. So everyone can go ahead and make the five checks whether trained or not. You may use the EN World dice tool or some other one as long as it can be linked to and then link that in your post.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 1, 2019)

Wrapped up as she is in Teea's wardrobe Shendra is nearly oblivious to the world around her. Or at least she would be without the roiling whispers in her head. They seem to be getting... louder.









*OOC:*


Wow, those are some sweet rolls... Perception: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
Sense Motive: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
Local: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3
Arcana: 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16
History: 1D20+1 = [9]+1 = 10


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 2, 2019)

Michael hums an old tune as he absent-mindedly goes about examine the sword he has purchased.  He is already considering selling his old one, and is occupied with his mental calculations.  Basically, he has a lot of reasons why he might miss some stuff going on around him.

Perception:
[roll0]
Sense Motive
[roll1]
Knowledge (local)
[roll2]
Knowledge (arcana)
[roll3]
Knowledge (history)
[roll4]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 2, 2019)

Teea fiddled with the neckline, then gave a (shyly) interrogative look towards uncle Michael and Mei Ying...


OOC: "Nine men and women..."? Who are the other 3?

[Sblock=Teea's Rolls]Perception: 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9
Sense Motive: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
Knowledge (local) trained: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19
Knowledge (arcana): 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14
Knowledge (history): 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2019)

Teodor continues to enjoy his outing, but he can't help watching the crowd for anything intersecting or unusual. 

[roll0]
[roll1] 
[roll2]
[roll3] (untrained)
[Roll=Knowledge History]1d20+2[/Roll] (untrained)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2019)

OOC: Oops messed up the formatting of the last roll and with the die roller no way to go back [roll0]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2019)

Mei Ying catches Teea's look and gives the young woman an encouraging smile. It was a pity, she thought, that the girl had been so separated from her own people...raised by those who were, however well-meaning, still barbarians. Perhaps she could return on her way back to her homeland and bring Teea back with her.

Perception [roll0]
Sense Motive [roll1]
Knowledge (local) [roll2]
Knowledge (arcana) [roll3]
Knowledge (history)  [roll4]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 5, 2019)

Emboldened, Teea took a few steps, light on her feet as she slowly circled her uncle... When even that failed to draw the distracted man's attention away from his new sword though, her face set with displeasure and she _snatched_ the offending item away from him!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2019)

[sblock=Scott DeWar]Randolf can overhear some of the conversation of the group at Possum’s stand. They are commiserating over the loss of several friends who perished in the slaughter the previous week. Randolf also notices at least one crude patch on a bit of clothing bearing what appears to be a mouth with jagged fangs descending from it. He recognizes this as the sign of the Horned Fangs gang and also as the Thassilonian rune of wrath.[/sblock][sblock=Binder Fred & Kaodi]Teea and Lunysh notice a group of nine other shady types winding their way through the crowd toward Possum’s cart, their expressions intent. None of them appear to be armed, but they certainly don’t look friendly.[/sblock]Everyone please roll Initiative, Diplomacy or Intimidate and a Will save. Also state any actions you are thinking of doing at this point. I will assume that any knowledge that people learn are being told to the other party members unless someone specifically states otherwise.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 6, 2019)

Teea perceived the two groups but assigned them no particular importance. She had other concerns at the moment 

[sblock=Rolls]Initiative: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
Diplomacy: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16
Will save: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17 (she's adjacent to uncle Michael) 19 if it involves trying to change her mind[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 6, 2019)

_Ready yourself..._ Shendra thinks she hears as she notices what looks to be trouble. One hand drops down to her waist as she considers having to draw her dagger - her spear and crossbow still resting comfortable in her room. At least she had come _dressed_ for danger...









*OOC:*


Would have gladly switched my Initiative and Diplomacy rolls, heh.

Initiative: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
Diplomacy: 1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17
Will Save: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14 (19 vs. Charms or Compulsions)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 7, 2019)

Michael snaps his eyes towards Teea in surprise, but upon seeing the look on her face his old instincts take over and his muscles tighten.  He firmly, but gently takes the sword back from her and whispers, "Ready yourself, niece.  And take a step behind me, please.  I sense trouble."

Michael does not try to talk down whatever tension is happening between the nearby strangers.  Talking was never his strong point.  He preferred to leave that to others.

Initiative
[roll0]
Will
[roll1]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 7, 2019)

Except that Teea didn't let him, staying just out of his reach.

Her slight left hand dismissed the other matter; before her right imperiously gestured up and down herself, eyebrows pointedly _questioning_. (The scabbarded sword switched hands in between like something alive, without apparent effort)


Did I mention that she can be stubborn? 

[sblock=Michael]If he wants, Michael can grab at the sword handle, leaving a surprised Teea holding an empty scabbard?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2019)

Mei Ying noticed her fellows reacting more than whatever they were reacting too. She saw the gathering of course, near the 'punch' merchant, but it looked to her as if he was simply successful...

"Is something wrong?"

[sblock=Rolls]Init [roll0]
Will save [roll1]
Diplomacy [roll2][/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 10, 2019)

*A Ghostly Response*

One of the thugs from the second group yells out “Us Roadkeepers were here first, and we’ll be here last!”

Teodor tries to diffuse the situation by calming the crowd with his words. As he speaks the two groups seem to calm a bit.

But all this is interrupted as a ghostly figure appears in the midst of the crowd. It is indistinct and hazy, a glowing and transparent humanoid form viewed as if through a haze of murky water. In a booming voice that sounds like it’s gurgling out of the throat of a drowning man, the ghostly figure cries out, “NO! MY COVE! NO!” before unleashing a frightful moan.

Everyone is panicked except for Randolf. The majority of the crowd including both groups of people flee in terror. Randolf notices that the ghostly figure fades away a moment later.

OOC: A panicked creature must drop anything it holds and flee at top speed from the source of its fear, as well as any other dangers it encounters, along a random path. It can’t take any other actions. In addition, the creature takes a –2 penalty on all saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks. If cornered, a panicked creature cowers and does not attack, typically using the total defense action in combat. A panicked creature can use special abilities, including spells, to flee; indeed, the creature must use such means if they are the only way to escape.

Binder Fred, Teea is panicked for 1 round.
Deuce Traveler, Michael is panicked for 3 rounds.
Kaodi, Lunysh is panicked for 3 rounds.
Scotley, Teodor Kirila is panicked for 1 round.
Shayuri, Mei Ying is panicked for 2 round.

Please roleplay your panick and then the subsequent return to normal.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 10, 2019)

Michael frowned at Teea, then opened his mouth to scold her.  The words get caught in his throat as the ghostly figure appears, and Michael instead grabs on her sleeve and pulls her away from the apparition.  In his mind she is following him, so he continues to run on his own for safety.  _Need to get away from that thing,_ his mind shouts to itself.  He's heard of ghosts draining the life from those they touch, and his thoughts are full of terror.

He gets a good distance away before his mind returns to normal, the shame sets in, and he can once more rationalize his actions.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 10, 2019)

As the ghost appears and unleashes it's baleful cry Shendra feels a strangled shriek gurgling up from deep within he pit of her stomach which shes unleashes as she turns in a panic and runs. As she scrambles by stalls and over tables filled with wares though, elbowing by others where she must, she has a distinct out of body experience. Was she running because she felt genuine fear, or was she running because her emotions had been hijacked again? A piece of her felt a certain sense of shame at that latter prospect, but the question was mostly academic - her legs were carrying her away at top speed regardless. Several moments pass by before she is able to calm down enough to stop fleeing, but her heart still feels like it is going to burst in her chest. Where were the others? She looks around, trying to spot them among the panicked throngs.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 10, 2019)

For the first while Teea had no thoughts of her own, just screams filling her ears and filing her mind! She ran, pulled along by her uncle.

Then she spotted Pharasma's little chapel off to the left. That snapped her out of it. "The church! Head for the church, uncle!" 

When that failed to get a reaction from the older man, she stubbornly planted her tiny feet and _pulled_, a living boat anchor trying to direct their ship towards salvation. _That. A. way!_


OOC: Run for one round, then try to  get Michael to run with her towards the church -- for safety, and hopefully for help too.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 15, 2019)

*The Aftermath*

Once you are back in control of your actions you decided to return to the circle market in order to try and determine what just happened. Randolf along with a handful of others is looking around. As you approach Randolf informs you that the ghost just faded away right after everyone started running away. Representatives of the town guard arrive on scene within a few minutes to try to sort things out. At first they are suspicious of you, but those around you mention how Teodor tried to calm the two groups down. The guards on the scene thank you for trying to stop things from escalating.

But then a morose elf approaches your group. Most of the group recognize her as Roderic's Cove's cemetary groundskeeper.

"Greetings. I am Audrahni. I was wondering if I might treat your entire group to dinner at the Creekside Tavern and Inn this evening? Say around 6?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2019)

Michael looks at the elf with some suspicion.  It was an odd request from a stranger, and he had promised Teea to avoid drinking establishments.  But they did just spend quite a bit of money, and a free meal would go a little ways into recovering from the shopping spree.  "Well, I'd hate to turn down a meal from someone offering so politely."  Michael glances at Teea for her approval for once instead of the other way around.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 16, 2019)

Shendra reaches behind her head to pull her hair over her shoulder and then sort of absently straightens it out to help get her nerves back under control. When the elf makes her offer she pauses and looks up, trying to get a read on the groundskeeper. "I have a room at the Creekside and I was likely to take supper there anyway," she says a bit nonchalantly. "If someone else wants to pay for that who am I to turn them down?"









*OOC:*


Sense Motive: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2019)

It was fear that drove Mei-Ying away...it was shame that almost kept her from coming back. Only remembering young Teea convinced her to face that shame. That others had succumbed to the haunting as well was no excuse. She was expected to be better than that. To be caught off-guard was a reminder not to be off-guard.

For Teea's sake, for her own sake, she would learn this lesson.

Mei got back in time to see an elf accosting the others as they regrouped. With a silent prayer of thanks to the gods the others were all right...not harmed by her weakness this time...Mei-Ying rejoined them. It seemed a meeting was being discussed.  Unsure if she was included in the invitation, she chose to remain silent for the moment.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 17, 2019)

The girl was clinging to her uncle's arm, her grip still tight with past fright... Clinging and frowning at Audrahni too, although for slightly different reasons.

"A ghost just appeared in the Circle and I ripped my dress running away," she stated, still frowning at the other girl. 

_And you're asking us about dinner?!_

(She sometimes sang at the Lady's Chapel for services, so she, at least, knew Father Marphan and the graveskeeper fairly well. She and Audrahni 'spoke' in the graveyard when Teea came to visit her family. So they were on speaking terms at least... which, for either of them, meant something.)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2019)

Shendra can tell that the elf is genuine in what she is saying. She is not telling you everything. But perhaps a meal and some drink will help with that.

Audrahni turns to Teea. "I am sorry that you ripped your dress." She looks around a moment. "We can speak more on that subject later."


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 18, 2019)

Frayed nerves had distracted Shendra from noticing 'frayed' clothes but the seer looks down to assess the damage that had been done to Teea's dress. "Oh dear," she intones a bit breathlessly. "I might be able do something about that. Should we retreat to your abode where you could find something else to wear while I work? I suppose you could also visit me in my room at the Tavern if you would prefer. But waiting may be a bit," she inhales, "...dull."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 18, 2019)

Hm. 

Teea tilted her head at Audrahni, still frowning suspiciously.... "You... know something."

OOC: That's a 'question' too


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2019)

“Come to the Creekside Tavern and Inn this evening.” The elf then turns and leaves.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2019)

"Yokai," Mei Ying said softly. "The town has not been giving proper offerings. We should make arrangements to go, or we may suffer it's wrath as well."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 20, 2019)

Michael patted Teea reassuringly on her arm.  "No one was hurt, and that's the important thing.  Unlike a life, a dress can be replaced."

He then looked at Mei Ying and asked in response, "Who knows what that creature was?  I hear the undead come in many different forms.  Perhaps we should seek the advice of a priest, or one of the elders in town.  I would work up an appetite before dinner, and I need to do something about this new nervous energy I'm feeling."


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 20, 2019)

Shendra was so shaken it had not even occurred to her to make a mental review of what she knew of such spirits. But now that it had been suggested...









*OOC:*


Knowledge (Religion): 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 20, 2019)

Tailspinner said:


> The elf then turns and leaves.




Teea, still clinging to Michael, blinked at that... and then stamped her tiny foot, various emotions flitting across her features...



Deuce Traveler said:


> Michael patted Teea reassuringly on her arm.  "No one was hurt, and that's the important thing.  Unlike a life, a dress can be replaced."



That earned him a sudden, upward-pointed glare, nascent tears pearling at the edges. 

As if the dress was the important part!


When it came time to discuss the ghost himself: 

"It said 'My cove'," Teea whispered low... She slowly tightened her grip on her uncle's arm.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 22, 2019)

Lunysh identifies the apparition you encountered earlier as a ghost. She also recalls that ghosts have a frightful moan special attack.

It is just past four so you have a little less than two hours until you are to meet Audrahni at the Creekside Tavern and Inn for dinner.

Randolf speaks up. "Well! I have learned never to turn down a free meal. She said she wanted to buy all of us dinner. I for one am not passing this up. Perhaps she knows something about what is going on around here. I know I don't. I have some business to attend to but I hope to see all five of you in a few hours for dinner." He then turns and walks away from the circle heading north.









*OOC:*


Frightful Moan (Su): The ghost can emit a frightful moan as a standard action. All living creatures within a 30-foot spread must succeed on a Will save or become panicked for 2d4 rounds. This is a sonic mind-affecting fear effect. A creature that successfully saves against the moan cannot be affected by the same ghost's moan for 24 hours.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 23, 2019)

"I believe it was an ordinary ghost," answers Shendra, shifting her gaze to the spot where it appeared. "A spirit that remains tethered to this world after death but which lacks a corporeal body. While it should be natural to fear encountering such a spirit the sheer terror that overcame us was supernatural in origin."

Straightening her back and tilting her head up ever so slightly the seer towards the direction of the Creekside Tavern. "Should we encounter it again this day my hope is we shall not be similarly overcome," Shendra says airily. "I cannot guarantee the same should we it be our misfortune to meet any day afterward. But in any case I think I shall retire to my quarters until supper. Should you require any assistance you are welcome to join me."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 23, 2019)

"Not ordinary." Teea's breathing sped up... but also progressively deepened, until: A long draw in. Hold. A looong push out. 

And then she straightened, and let go.

As Shendra talked the young girl walked over, behind the dress-maker's overtured tables, and with some effort extracted her uncle's new-bought sword from where she'd dropped it in her panic -- seemingly _ages_ ago. 

Offering it back on a platter of both her small hands, dartingly not looking him directly in the eye... "_I'm sorry._"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2019)

Teodor remains pale and quiet after his panic in front of his friends. He slowly gets himself back together. "I don't have much appetite, but I would like to hear what she has to say. Who better to explain what we saw?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 24, 2019)

You arrive at the Creekside Tavern and Inn or enter the tavern part if staying there. Audrahni is at a table big enough for all seven of you. You each order what you want for dinner. As dinner is ending and the group is relaxing with post-meal drinks, Audrahni clears her throat. “Thank you again for taking the time to chat with me. You seem like capable sorts—certainly not the type who’d be content to live out lives of comfort in a small town like Roderic’s Cove. I don’t mean that as an insult—far from it. I’ve been in town for several years and I think the Cove needs people like you: heroes. The stink of violence is in the air. The near-confrontation you were just involved in isn’t the first we’ve had recently... surely you’ve heard of the slaughter that took place last week? Something strange is going on here in Roderic’s Cove, and someone needs to do some investigating to figure out what that is. I’m hoping you’ll be up to that challenge. I know you are wondering about the ghost that appeared earlier. That was Sir Roderick himself. The last time Sir Roderic’s ghost made appearances in the Cove was during events 10 years ago that culminated in a minor uprising. Roderic’s Cove’s previous port-Governor, Jess Gildersleeves, was run out of town after she was found to be undermining Roderic’s Cove by diverting funds meant for the small town to shady interests in Riddleport. I believe that Sir Roderic grows restless when his beloved cove is in danger, not that he is the cause of those dangers himself. I now suspect that, in order to give the town’s founder the rest he finally deserves, Roderic’s Cove must be made safe for its citizens, but that requires first determining what sort of peril is building in the town’s shadows. I've done a little bit of work looking around town for clues, but I'm the first to admit that I'm not the best at getting people to talk or noticing subtleties. Perhaps your group will have better luck than I did in finding out more. As for Roderic’s ghost, an investigation of his old home, an abandoned building outside of town called Roderic’s Wreck, would be a logical step, but the old building is dangerous and you should be careful and deliberate in your investigation of the building. I hope that your group will become heroes for Roderic’s Cove. I’m certain that something dire, in need of a group of heroes’ attention, is building within the town, and also that the ghost can be put to rest if the town is saved.”

Randolf asks a question of the elf. “What can you tell us about the recent and unexpected outburst of violence that took place in the Circle a few weeks ago?”

Audrahni nods and replies. “The six victims have all been buried, but as the one who gathered the bodies and dug the graves, I know some information about them. All six were human, locals who left behind no immediate family. Of the six, two worked as trappers, one as a fisher, and three were unemployed. One thing tied them together apart from their shared deaths: all six wore the same rune on their clothing, a rune I recognized as the old Thassilonian rune of wrath. This marking identified the dead as belonging to one of the new gangs in Roderic’s Cove: a group called the Horned Fangs. One of the bodies bore an obvious sign of death—a deep puncture wound to the throat from a stabbing weapon, I suspect a rapier or short sword, but the other five bore no physical wounds at all. The expressions frozen on their dead faces suggested a singular cause of death to me. I believe they all died of fright. I also know that the first person on the scene of the massacre was Ladia Kelstrop. Any other questions?”


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 24, 2019)

Shendra looked disdainfully down at the glass of wine she holds between her fingers. "I don't really care for the 'h' word," she says a bit dismissively before taking a sip. She looks away to the side at nothing in particular. "Why that's the sort of results oriented thinking that might cause one to leap before they look, or even count their chickens before they've hatched!"

She leans her elbow onto the table. "But..." she says with a long pause as her head turns towards the elf, her lips widening in a conspiratorial smile. "...if you are looking for someone to relieve people of their secrets and ferret out a mystery you have _definitely_ come to the right place." The voices were positively singing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2019)

Mei Ying sat up straighter, her interest abruptly piqued. 

"Thassalonian runes? Criminal gangs are using these runes as markings? How peculiar. Where did they even find such things to copy, I wonder."

She taps a long, delicate finger on the tabletop three times in rapid succession, then nods.

"I will help to placate the town _yokai_, and bring who is responsible for awakening its wrath to justice."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 25, 2019)

*Two hours ago:*

Just before they left the plaza, Teea hesitated... then leaned down and delicately touched the Circle ground above which the spirit had appeared -- as if afraid any brusk move just might disturb... _something_. 









*OOC:*


Anything of note about this particular spot of ground, TS? Does she 'feel' anything odd coming from it?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 25, 2019)

Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Anything of note about this particular spot of ground, TS? Does she 'feel' anything odd coming from it?




No, nothing.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 25, 2019)

Michael listens intently as the elf tells her tale.  He also does his best to set a good example and not order any of the alcohol; not while Teea is around anyway.

"You mentioned a criminal gang.  Were the six men long-standing members of this community or transients?  It might give us an idea of how long they've been operating."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 25, 2019)

Teea played with her food, her appetite not that great at the moment.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 26, 2019)

Audrahni turns her attention to Michael. "All six men had lived their whole lives here. The ones that were unemployed had probably just hit on bad times. Any other questions?"


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2019)

"By 'dangerous' do you mean the Wreck is liable to collapse on our heads or is there something less mundane we should be wary of other than dear old Roderic himself?" asks Shendra, taking another sip of wine. "If the danger is structural perhaps we could do worse than visiting the Smithy to buy some tools and stopping at the Mill on our way to the Wreck to buy a bit of lumber. Though I suppose we could also procure our own materials on site depending on how much of a hurry we are in."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 26, 2019)

Audrahni turns her attention to Shendra. "It is now called Roderic’s Wreck by the locals, since the place has been abandoned and rotting away for years now. It’s quite likely that some sort of clue within the Wreck could reveal why Roderic’s ghost has lingered for so many years, but the building’s reputation for being haunted, combined with respect for the town’s owner, has resulted in very few visitors from Roderic’s Cove over the years." She pauses for a moment and then continues. "I have visited the Wreck a few times, but I have never actually entered it. I want to see Roderic’s spirit put to rest. I am nothing more than a simple graveyard caretaker, ill-equipped to handle a ghost. If you agree to investigate Roderic’s Wreck I may be able to assist somewhat."


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2019)

"I would be a a mite disappointed if the old spirit gave us a hard time, what with us trying to do his precious Cove a favour," says Shendra as she leans back in her chair. "I cannot say I know we can 'handle' a ghost per se, but undead of all sorts are harmed by the same mystical energies that we use to heal our wounds. I can certainly slap him with a bit of that if he tries to get grabby."

"In any case if we are going to do this I suggest we turn in soon and get an early start. If we _do_ run into Roderic again it would be best we were not so vulnerable to his moans and groans again. Shall we meet here in the morning?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 27, 2019)

"What..." Teea shyly began -- formal gatherings tended to do that to her. "_Why _do you want to help the ghost, Audhi?" 

He had only been mentioned in passing in their graveyard conversations -- that she recalled anyway.


OOC: Is there a militia or guards or somebody in charge of maintaining order in Roderick Cove, TS? (the port-governor himself?)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 29, 2019)

Audrahni continues to interact with Shendra. “Should you decide to go visit Roderic’s Wreck in the morning, I will meet you here before you go. As I said I wish to help with what I can.” Then she turns her attention to Teea. “As I said, I want to see Roderic’s spirit put to rest. It is what I do with the bodies of the deceased and it is what Sir Roderic needs I believe.”

OOC: You know that there is Port-Governor Larenza Thort. She can normally be found at City Hall during the day.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2019)

Teodor nods. "Good eye! Rune of wrath. Sort of presents a chicken and egg problem. Did they chose wrath because they are prone to anger and fights or could there be some magic to the rune? Matters supernatural are beyond my understanding. " He pauses to take a drink and consider. Anything else we should know before we go to these ruins? I assume we'll go in the morning? " 

He looks to the others for confirmation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2019)

"No, but I admit I was too busy checking out a blade, then running like a chicken with his head cut-off," Michael confesses to Teodor.  "I can only handle one problem at a time.  Let's put this ghost business to rest, then we can go and investigate this gang that's been operating here for who-knows-how-long."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 30, 2019)

The young girl looked vaguely unhappy at such an answer. She abandoned all pretense of finishing her fish-in-bread, carefully laying the tines down on the table and looking thoughtful... 

OOC: Follow-up question: What does Teea know about Lorenza Thort, by reputation or otherwise TS? Does she have links with the gangs? Or has she opposed them recently? Knowledge Local: [roll0]



Deuce Traveler said:


> "I can only handle one problem at a time.  Let's put this ghost business to rest, then we can go and investigate this gang that's been operating here for who-knows-how-long."




Teea grasped her uncle's sleeve between thumb and forefinger. 

"Why do you care?" she softly asked, looking up into his bearded face.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 30, 2019)

Randolf speaks up. “I saw something on one of the ones at Possum’s cart. It was a crude patch of a mouth with jagged fangs descending from it. It is the sign of the Horned Fangs gang. Interestingly enough it is also the Thassilonian rune of wrath.”

OCC: She is a friendly person who adamantly opposes the gangs. But she is often very busy with cove affairs. You also recall that she is very knowledgeable about the town’s history.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2019)

Teodor nods. "Good eye! Rune of wrath. Sort of presents a chicken and egg problem. Did they chose wrath because they are prone to anger and fights or could there be some magic to the rune? Matters supernatural are beyond my understanding. " He pauses to take a drink and consider. Anything else we should know before we go to these ruins? I assume we'll go in the morning? " 

He looks to the others for confirmation.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 2, 2019)

Teea again pulled on her uncle's sleeve: "Father Marphan? Or the Port-Governor."


OOC: Other's can hear her too.  Father Marphan is the town's resident priest of Pharasma.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 3, 2019)

"Morning has my vote," says Shendra, who has seemingly become disinterested. The seer tilts her head back to finish off her wine, then puts the cup back down on the table. "After that little fright today I am looking for to a nice long sleep in a cozy bed." Of course _restful_ was not entirely likely to describe it, not with these strange dreams she had been having ever since the, well... Shendra looks down at the back of her hand for just a moment. 

"If you would like me to give that tear in your dress a piece of my mind, Teea, you may bring it to me in my room," the seer says as she rises from her seat. "Otherwise you can all fill me in on any additional plans we have concocted in the morning. Thank you for dinner, Audrahni." She nods her head slightly to the elf and then moves towards the exit to her room.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 3, 2019)

Michael has to think about it for a moment, then answers, "If a gang has been acting in this town for years, then it had to find a way to stay hidden all this time.  That means a mole inside the town's militia perhaps, or that their actions are being hidden by someone with influence among the authorities.  Or even worse, they're just really clever and disciplined.  A smart criminal is a nightmare that I don't even want to ponder."

"Let's get some rest and see the good Father in the morning, before we head out."


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 4, 2019)

A nod, eyelids closing, "Hm." Good enough for her.

"Thank you," she answered after Shendra, although it wasn't entirely clear if she was addressing the seer's offer of repairs or echoing her thanks to Audrahni... By the movements of her small head, maybe both?

===

On their way home - what had become her home -, street cobbles sharply angling down towards the wharves, she asked again of her soldier uncle: "Why do you care?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 5, 2019)

*An Evening Attack*

As the group begins to go their separate ways a woman, obviously out of breath, comes rushing in. She begins exclaiming, “Strange monsters are attacking out there!”

OOC: Roll for initiative and give me your actions.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 6, 2019)

Shendra darts into her room. For a split second she hesitates between grabbing her spear or her crossbow, but she reaches for the spear, thinking that there might not be time to fumble around with the mechanisms and bolts.

[roll0]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2019)

Teodor's hands dart to scabbards and pulls a short sword and dagger before asking the out of breath woman, "Where?" 
 
OOC: [roll0]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2019)

"Monsters?" Mei-Ying asks, perking up. "What sort?"

She nods at Teodor then, knowing where would also be helpful.

Initiative: [roll0]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 7, 2019)

Shendra quickly rushes to her room and grabs her spear while the others question the woman. She explains that strange creatures are just outside the tavern in the Circle Market area.

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 7, 2019)

Shendra makes a beeline for the entrance. "There's a crossbow in my room if any of you are unarmed," she says as she goes.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2019)

"I am never unarmed," Mei-Ying assures Shendra as she follows her out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 9, 2019)

Michael leans towards Teea and answers, "Old habits.  My job once was to keep the peace among people... but that was a long time ago and I probably just need to let those tendencies die."

He is suddenly interrupted by the talk of nearby monsters.  "I swear, this day just won't end!"  Michael rushes outside, his blade drawn.  "Back me up, young ones, but be careful of the townsfolk."

Init: [roll0]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 10, 2019)

As the six of you rush out to see what the woman was talking about you see that luckily no one seems injured. The creatures you see are odd to say the least. Composed of half-formed body parts, these creatures stands on two bizarre legs each. Their mouths are full of jagged teeth and slavering tongues.

OOC: Map
For the map, move your token and then type Alt+Enter to save it and then post the updated map in your post.
Do not worry about posting in initiative order. I will sort things out after I get everyone's actions.

Initiative Order:
Michael 26
Teea 25
Shendra 19
Mei 19
Monster2 16
Teodor 13
Randolf 8
Monster1 3


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2019)

With a loud roar, Michael rushes forward, putting both opponents in front of him, before he swings his blade at the opponent to his right.

Attack:
[roll0]
Damage:
[roll1]

New Map:
https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5c60aa24b77f3


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 11, 2019)

Shendra cannot quite get around behind the creature that Michael has struck at but she does she moves where she can and jabs at the beast with her spear. "Whomever fashioned you must either have really bad taste or an extremely overdeveloped sense of humour!"

[roll0] Attack , [roll1] Damage
Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5c61eb392f088


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2019)

Mei Ying's stomach turns at the sight of these grotesqueries, and she immediately wonders if perhaps THIS is what the yokai had been lamenting. Monsters stalking the very streets!

She hurried past Teea, to a spot where she had a clear view of the two of them in a straight line. Holding her hands up so her fingers formed a circle with one another, Mei concentrated and reached deep into the well of magic within her. A wondrous resource, it could divine knowledge, heal wounds...or cause them.

A bright spark appeared in the center of the circle Mei's fingers made. It expanded, and with a roaring sound a jet of flame exploded from it, lighting up the town. Both of the creatures were in the path of that fire!

(Moving like so: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5c6200736ef2f and using Flame Arc; a 30' line that does [roll0] damage, with a DC 14 Reflex save for half. Uses 1 Arcane Reservoir point (2 remaining))


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2019)

"What spawn of hell is this? Can't be good." Teodor, seeing his friends engage the bizarre creatures moves to aid them. He advances and swings his sword at the one in front of him. 

[sblock=actions]move and attack. [roll0] [roll1][/sblock]

OOC: updated map https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5c6455f07a4a1


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 14, 2019)

With a loud roar, Michael rushes forward, putting both opponents in front of him, before he swings his blade at the opponent to his right. His blade slices into the weird creature doing notable damage yet the thing stays up. Teea stands her ground and raises her battered musket at the one on the left. She fires and with a loud boom hits the thing, damaging it. Next Shendra moves where she can and jabs at the beast with her spear. But her spear goes too high, missing. Mei Ying's hurried past Teea, to a spot where she had a clear view of the two of them in a straight line. Holding her hands up so her fingers formed a circle with one another, Mei concentrated and reached deep into the well of magic within her. A wondrous resource, it could divine knowledge, heal wounds...or cause them. A bright spark appeared in the center of the circle Mei's fingers made. It expanded, and with a roaring sound a jet of flame exploded from it, lighting up the town. Both of the creatures were in the path of that fire! Her jet of flame seems to hit the first one in the jet straight on but only partially connects with the second. Then the monster on the left tries to bite Michael. The monster successfully bites him for 5 damage and does an additional 2 points of acid damage. Teodor advances and swings his sword at the one in front of him. But his swing is too wide and he misses. Then Randolf moves forward and mixes up something before throwing it over Michael's head and it lands behind the two creatures and between them. It appears that he completely missed, but the bomb hits and explodes where it landed. The splash from the bomb seems to hit both monsters. This explosion was apparently enough to kill them both.

End Combat!


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 14, 2019)

"Are there others about?" asks Shendra, momentarily casting her gaze around before turning her attention to wound inflicted on Michael with its bite. "You Tells seem to have a bit of a knack for getting burned," she says as she examines the damage done by the things corrosive saliva. Then she passes her hand over the wound while muttering a few words and a soothing energy flows into Michael, binding flesh and mending the wound. 

Cure Light Wounds: [roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 14, 2019)

Michael takes a water flask out and cleans the wound of the remaining acid as best he can.  "Thank you Shendra.  I certainly didn't expect an acid attack.  We'll have to be wary of meeting more of those."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2019)

Teodor keeps his sword in hand lest there be more of the strange creatures about. He gestures the the remains with his blade. "What are those things? Not ghosts." His eyes are a little wild but his hand is steady on his blade.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 19, 2019)

[sblock=Scotley]Teodor successfully identifies (Knowledge: dungeoneering) these creature as Fleshdregs, small aberrations. They are immune to mind-affecting effects and have some spell resistance. Also there are actually seven varieties of these weird creatures. They all have a bite attack with some other type of damage. It would appear that these were Wrath Fleshdregs because its additional damage is an energy damage of the Fleshdreg's choice. Just assume that you slept and remembered in the morning as you thought about the creatures.[/sblock]Shendra's healing helps Michael's wound close.

Eventually you all decide to get a good night's rest and start fresh tomorrow.

After a night's rest Michael is only down 1 hit point.

It is Fireday, Arodus 31, 4718 AR. The previous night you decided that you would meet at the Creekside Tavern and Inn in the morning. Everyone is equipped for the unknown. Audrahni is there and she has some things for you. "I inherited a few potent items from the previous caretaker." She hands Shendra a thin baton and a silk pouch. "This is a wand of cure light wounds and the pouch contains some vials of holy water. The wand has thirteen charges left and there are six vials. If Roderic is indeed haunting his home, he may be very dangerous. As I am sure you already know the wand can harm his undead spirit as surely as it can be used to heal you. You should focus on exploring the Wreck and looking for clues as to how to put the ghost to rest, rather than directly confronting him, and do not hesitate to flee the building if things get too dicey. It is better to flee, regroup, and try again than to die."

Also, Jarb Brogan shows up to tell you that Randolf is feeling ill and will not be joining you today.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2019)

Teodor's eyes are black rimmed this morning and it appears he did not sleep well.  At the comments about fleeing he reddens a bit. "We see the ghost we may have no choice but to flee." Despite the bitterness of his words he has a smile for Audrahni, "Thank you for the gifts. I expect they will prove most useful."  Once the group is ready to venture forth Teodor reveals the reason he slept poorly. "I lay awake a long time last night thinking about the strange creatures we fought last night. I think I know what they were--Fleshdregs. The are strange creatures, aberrations. So alien that their minds are immune to magics that would influence normal creatures. They can sometimes resist other magic too. There are seven different kinds of these Fleshdreg creatures. They all bite. I think the ones we faced are called 'Wrath'. Which certainly seems to fit in with the other clues we've found. But dammed if I know what it all means. I think they could have done other things besides acid, like fire or electricity." He shoulders his pack. His gear has obviously been checked and rechecked in the night. "No use speculating here all morning. Might as well get to it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael shrugs and says, "Try sleeping around a wound from an acid burn if you want to talk about being uncomfortable.  We'll all have to get used to a little bit of discomfort in the coming day, and I doubt we'll all come about unscathed.  What could have made such creatures come close to civilized land, and do they often travel far?"  He looks around then asks, "Is everyone ready to go after a quick bite to eat?"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 23, 2019)

Shendra holds the wand delicately in one hand as she gently presses the tip against the pointer finger of the other. "A potent item," she says, looking it over appreciatively. "Hopefully it does not come to using it offensively."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2019)

*"Yokai are often in the grip of emotions too powerful to reason through,"* Mei-Ying warns. *"Even the spirit of a good man may need to be confronted." *

She stabs the last bite of breakfast with her dagger tip and carefully bites it back off the blade.

*"But we cannot kill his spirit with the powers at our command. He will continue to return until we can ease his suffering."*

With a nod at Audrahni, Mei adds, *"Thank you for the gift. We will do our best to free this spirit from his torment."*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 25, 2019)

After you finish your breakfast, you head for Roderic’s Wreck. You feel a bit better equipped with the items that Audrahni gave you. It looks like it is going to be a pleasant day. Before long you can see the building in the distance and everyone hears a faint buzzing from the building. As you get closer, suddenly four tiny shapes fly from under the front porch and head directly for you. Mei-Ying can easily determine that these are stirges. Right now they are more then eighty feet away but at the rate they are flying they will be here soon.

OOC: Everyone roll initiative and give me actions. Map


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2019)

https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5c742777e1f43

OOC: [roll0]

Teodor shifts to get a clear throw at the oncoming foes and slips a dagger and sword from their sheaths. He steels himself to wait until the foes are close enough to target. "Remind me to look for a bow next time we go shopping at the Circle Market," he quips trying to cover his nervousness.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2019)

(Init: [roll0])
https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5c744498b9a03

Mei-Ying wrinkles her nose and mutters,_ "Fei dou...."_

She then hauls her crossbow out and starts loading it.

"Filthy things."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2019)

Michael nods in agreement with Mei-Ying.  "Stirges... I hate stirges.  I have a serious hate for stirges.  Best that we try to pick some off at a distance.  Michael stabs his sword into the ground and pulls out his shortbow.

Init: [roll0]

OOC: Michael is staying put.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 26, 2019)

"Filthy little bloodsuckers," groans Shendra in agreement, wrinkling her nose. For her part the seer steps up to the front line and braces her spear to skewer one of the little bastards as it hungrily charges them. 

Initiative: [roll0]
Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5c74993738970


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 27, 2019)

Everyone gets into position to take care of the stirges. Teea readies her gun, ready to fire once they get closer. All the stirges fly closer to the group but Stirge3 flies even closer. Teea fires her weapon and Stirge3 is no more. Actions for the next round?

OOC: Map
Initiative:
Michael 27
Teea 21
Shendra 19
Stirge4 18
Mei 17
Teodor 10
Stirge2 8
Stirge1 7


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 28, 2019)

Michael decides to take a pot shot at the nearest stirge.

Short Bow
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 28, 2019)

OOC: Whoot!


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 28, 2019)

The stirges being a little slower than she thought, Shendra is stuck readying herself to skewer one again. She is somewhat regretting not having drawn her crossbow now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 3, 2019)

Michael drops Stirge2. Teea reloads. Shendra continues to ready her spear. Stirge4 flies closer. Mei fires here crossbow and downs Stirge4. Teodor continues to wait. Stirge1 flies toward Shendra and she skewers the last stirge. End combat.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 4, 2019)

Shendra makes a disgusted face as she pushes the stirge off the end of her spear with her boot. "Nothing gets the blood flowing quite like the threat of it being sucked out of your body through a pointy beak. Do you think we will be lucky enough for the stirges to have deterred anything not bothered by a haunting?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2019)

"I certainly hope they did. Although, I guess ghosts wouldn't be bothered by blood suckers."  Teodor slips his unused weapons back into their sheaths.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2019)

"I'm just glad that the suckers never closed on us.  These things can be quite nasty," Michael acknowledges.  "Well, with that excitement out of the way, let's head forth."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 11, 2019)

Shendra cautiously advances on the house with spear at the ready, expecting the others will follow.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2019)

Mei Ying does follow, her crossbow reloaded and ready.

"If there is a good thing about the stirges," she says, "it is that other things are not likely to be nearby." After pause, Mei amends, "Other living things at least."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2019)

Teodor advances with the others. He remains resolute despite the veiled references to ghosts.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 20, 2019)

*Roderic’s Wreck*

Approaching the house, it is immediately apparent that Roderic’s Wreck is indeed a wreck. The house slumps visibly toward the water, one corner edging dangerously into the river. Boards in the house’s walls have warped and popped free from their nails, peeling back like bark from an old tree. The front door hangs slightly ajar. The sound of buzzing insects, creaking tree branches, and the river flowing by hangs in the moist air. What do you wish to do?

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 21, 2019)

Shendra makes a circular motion in the air with her hand, the gesture directed at the house, and comments, "I think whatever _this_ is is probably beyond whatever help we could have administered even if we _had_ brought some construction materials." The seer proceeds to lower her spear towards her person and passes that hand over it will muttering a few words. It does not make much of a difference to the exterior surrounding, but the blade appears to be glowing with its own light now. 

Her weapon prepared, she cautiously acends the stairs, mindful of creaking wood, then moves to open the doors and get a look inside with the business end of her new 'torch' .


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2019)

Please make a reflex save for Shendra.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 22, 2019)

*OOC:*


Putting that 11 Wisdom to appropriate use, I guess... [roll0]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2019)

The sagging porch boards creak ominously with each step Shendra takes across them, squeaking as the wood pulls on the nails that struggle to hold them down. Unfortunately as she gets partway across the porch she break through one of the rotten boards. The plank breaks at an awkward angle, and as it breaks, Shendra finds her foot and ankle painfully twisted as she drops through the 2-foot-high porch to the ground beneath. She takes [roll0] nonlethal damage and her speed is reduced by 5 feet.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2019)

Teodor scrambles to help Shendra. He drops prone to spread his weight. "I suggest you stay down like me until find firmer footing." Once he helps her out of the hole he slithers on to the door. "Hold your 'torch' through the door and I'll see what the inside looks like."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 22, 2019)

Grimacing as she takes the first step on her injured ankle, she steadies herself with one hand while bracing her spear between her other arm and her body to shine it forward.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2019)

A dank smell pervades this five-foot wide hallway. A set of stairs rises to the next floor, and the hallway turns sharply to the north past the staircase (north is to the left).

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 25, 2019)

"Let's not tempt the stairs until absolutely necessary," suggests Shendra plaintively with a wince.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2019)

Teodor slides just inside the door and presses firmly on the floor with his hands testing its ability to hold his weight. "I think we should stay away from that corner over the water as well. Let me see if the floor in here is any better." 

OOC: Map


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 25, 2019)

The floor inside the house appears to be in much better shape then that on the porch.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2019)

Teodor rises and motions the other in.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2019)

Shendra picks herself up and moves to squeeze by Teodor, giving the young man a small, somewhat perfunctory smile as she passes close to him. She was eager to get a look through that first doorway; getting up and at it was often the best remedy for small injures. Well, other than magic of course.









*OOC:*


 Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5c9a8af5e964a 
I do not entirely understand what the heavy lines across the doorways mean. They do not exactly look like actual _doors._ But here is a Perception check in case it is needed: [roll0] .


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2019)

Mei Ying moves cautiously up to the door, but pauses there to let doughtier people in ahead of her. Thus far nothing more threatening than rot in old wood was appearing, but if this place was special to the yokai, it could very well turn up to try to ward them away. How bad that would be depended greatly on the nature of the spirit...but readiness could only help them.

She strained to hear over the sound of footsteps and the low murmur of conversation nearby...

(perception - [roll0])
https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5c9aaa2a5f60b


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 27, 2019)

Shendra hears nothing at the closed door.

Please make a reflex save for Mei Ying.

Teea tries to figure out what is up with the porch but is unable to determine what is up.

Michael takes his time and studies the porch for a long time before determining what is up. He says, "Some of the boards are too rotten to support our weight." He grabs his belly for effect. "Some of us have more weight then others." He is able to point out the weak boards to everyone. From now on this hazard is no longer an issue (after Mei Ying's save of course). He also finds a silver locket near the front porch's first step. "Oh ho! Look what I found."

OOC: The Line is where the door is and the door shows hoe the door swings. For instance the front doors swing out and the closet door, beneath the stairs, swings out into the hall.. All doors are closed unless stated otherwise. So the door that Shendra is in front of is closed and since you cannot see the door on the map it swings in. Also the door down at the end of the hall on the right is closed and swings in. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2019)

Teodor draws a sword and sticks close to Shendra.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 28, 2019)

"I mean, it is not like every room is going to be filled with hazards, traps, and irate local fauna, right?" says Shendra as she pushes the door open with her left hand and extends her glowing spear through the doorway.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2019)

Michael keeps close to Shendra and asks nervously, "What?  Are you trying to jinx us?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2019)

As Mei Ying tries to traverse the porch she too has difficulty. As she gets partway across the porch she break through another one of the rotten boards. The plank breaks at an awkward angle, and as it breaks, Mei Ying finds her foot and ankle painfully twisted as she drops through the 2-foot-high porch to the ground beneath. She takes 3 nonlethal damage and her speed is reduced by 5 feet.

Meanwhile, Shendra opens the door. There is a door along the northern side of this moldy room which provides the only other exit. The floor droops toward the south so the lowest corner of the room brushes the river as it flows by. The ceiling in the northern and eastern sides of the room is torn. The remains of a small desk lean into the northwestern corner of the room, its slim drawer hanging out.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 14, 2019)

Shendra looks apprehensively at the water underneath the far side of the room. "We are dealing with a ghost, not a witch," answers the seer. "I do not think we will have to worry about jinxes or hexes or whatnot. Not today at least." Testing each step before she shifts her weight fully on it she moves to the door on the north wall, sparing a meaningful glance at the desk.

Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5cb30d177d910


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2019)

Limping on her hurt leg, Mei grimaces and carefully moves further into the house to get a peek into the back rooms and see what lies within.

"He could have set traps before he died," she points out softly to Shendra. "And a spirit out of balance can affect the world around them, even if they do not mean to. Take care."

https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5cb56527e09f8


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2019)

https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5cb6033c6acf5

Moving slowly and carefully, Teodor eases up to the desk and gives it a careful going over. 

[roll0]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2019)

Mei Ying finds that the hall continues and there are two more doors. Meanwhile in the room, Michael and Teea join the others. All of a sudden three dog sized creatures come up from holes in the floor. They look like cockroaches. But these are of the giant variety. Although they are the size of a dog they do not seem as friendly. Everyone roll for initiative.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 18, 2019)

Shendra shoots a glance at Michael as she turns to face the oversized pests. "Irate local fauna it is," she grumbles.

Initiative: [roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 24, 2019)

Michael grumbles back to Shendra, "Always something nasty.  It's never wrapped presents and cake in these abandoned places."

Initiative:
[roll0]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 24, 2019)

Shendra & Michael are up before the cockroaches.

OOC: Map

Initiative:
18 Shendra
17 Michael
16 Cockroaches
14 Teodor
11 Teea
05 Mei


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 24, 2019)

Shendra steps forward towards the nearest cockroach transferring her momentum into her spear as she stabs at the disgusting over-sized pest. 









*OOC:*


5 ft step and attack, Spear [roll0] [roll1] .

Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5cc0872141b76


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 26, 2019)

Michael takes a diagonal step, making sure to use his body and ensure that the nearest giant bug can't get to Teea.  He makes a downward thrust with his masterwork greatsword.

Attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 26, 2019)

Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5cc372e875cbb


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2019)

Shendra steps forward towards the nearest cockroach transferring her momentum into her spear as she stabs at the disgusting over-sized pest. Unfortunately the spear bounces off of the small vermin's carapace.

Michael takes a diagonal step, making sure to use his body and ensure that the nearest giant bug can't get to Teea. He makes a downward thrust with his masterwork greatsword. He connects and the small vermin falls back down the hole it scurried out of.

Cockroach1 bites at Shendra and strikes true for 2 points of damage to the oracle.

Cockroach3 bites at Michael, but instead it just hits the floor with its mandibles.

Everyone is up.

OOC: Map

Initiative:
14 Teodor
11 Teea
05 Mei
18 Shendra
17 Michael
16 Cockroaches


----------



## Kaodi (May 12, 2019)

Shendra recoils in disgust as the cockroaches mandibles slice across her thigh. "Ugh, filthy little bug!" she cries out angrily as she bats it away with her spear before attempting to skewer it again.









*OOC:*


Attack: [roll0] [roll1].

I could have posted the day the thread was updated but I decided to try and step back a bit as I always seem to be the first. But it has been five days...


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 16, 2019)

Teodor steps up and thrusts his short sword at the bug. He hits a vital area and the bug falls back down the hole it scurried out of. Next Teea fires her gun and hits the one remaining insect. While it is still up and looks to be in bad shape. Finally, hearing the commotion from the room, Mei moves in, gesters along with arcane words of power and lets a spark fly at the final enemy. The final one falls back down its hole.

Combat over.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2019)

"Ever onward, I guess," Shendra says as she moves to open the door to the next room.









*OOC:*


Did Teodor find anything in the desk?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 16, 2019)

Teodor moves back to the desk to finish inspecting it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 16, 2019)

The drawer hanging out of the slumped over desk is empty aside from a dried-out jar of ink and a few split pen nibs. However, Teodor finds a piece of paper stuck to the bottom of the drawer by a film of mold. It’s jagged around the edges, as if the rest of the sheet was ripped from the remnants. The stuck and moldering page shows an “X” in the middle of some woods, and the letters “St. Hs.”


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 18, 2019)

Shendra opens the door to the next room. Two doors stand along the north wall of the room, and one stands along the western wall. A masterfully built table stands against the mold-covered windows in the room’s southeastern wall. Aside from a layer of mold and a few patches of moss, the dining set looks to be in immaculate condition compared to the rest of the house’s furnishings.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (May 18, 2019)

Shendra peers intently for a moment at the mold covered table and chairs. "Yeah, I don't trust that," she says flatly. Hugging the left wall she carefully moves to investigate the far door. "Maybe once we have investigated the rest of the house we can try our luck disturbing it - from a safe distance."

Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5cdfe06ba7c2b


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 18, 2019)

Teodor follows after Shendra and the others move toward the new room as well. Suddenly hundreds of swarming spiders emerge from the broken floorboards. Roll for initiative!

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (May 18, 2019)

Shendra lets out a surprised shriek. "You have got to be kidding me!" 

Initiative: [roll0]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 18, 2019)

Actions?

OOC: Map

Initiative:
18 Shendra
15 Michael
14 Teodor
13 Teea
13 Mei
08 Swarm


----------



## Kaodi (May 18, 2019)

The panicked seer, realizing that _stabbing_ a horde of spiders is not likely to do much good, awkwardly tries to smash some with the butt of her spear before retreating back to the previous room. She is definitely feeling that twisted ankle now! 









*OOC:*


Using her spear as an improvised weapon: [roll0] [roll1]. In the next round what are her odds of being able to heft a chair to smash bugs?

Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5ce085992d155


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 19, 2019)

Shendra moves back out of the room. Then Michael backs out into the hall. He also suggests that Teea should back out as well. Teodor tries to swing at the swarm with no success and then follows Shendra out. Teea takes her uncle's advice and moves out into the hall. Mei is able to hit the swam with a spell doing 3 points of electrical damage to it. She then moves out into the hall. The swarm swells forward moving through the room. The door seems to have slowed it some but it almost reaches Shendra and Teodor.

Actions for round 2?

OOC: Map

Initiative:
18 Shendra
15 Michael
14 Teodor
13 Teea
13 Mei
08 Swarm


----------



## Kaodi (May 20, 2019)

Shendra is not impressed that the horde of tiny spiders seem to be hot on her heels. "Does anyone have some _fire_ or something, torches, spells, whate - hey, Teea, what what it that you had done when we first met? You made something explode, right?" The seer retreats right outside of the house, clambouring down into the hole in the porch and up the other side.

Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5ce1e2e533cce


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 20, 2019)

Everyone follows after Shendra. Mei again casts a spell and an electrical arc hits the swarm doing 3 more points of damage. Teea is not sure that anything that she would do would be of any help. The swarm moves out into the hall.

Actions for round 3?

OOC: Map

Initiative:
18 Shendra
15 Michael
14 Teodor
13 Teea
13 Mei
08 Swarm


----------



## Kaodi (May 20, 2019)

Shendra is at a bit of a loss as to how most of them can fight the swarm but she says speaks a few words of encouragement towards Mei that have divine force behind them whilst continuing the slow retreat.









*OOC:*


Casting _guidance_ on Mei and then moving away again. Mei-Ying's _flame arc_ would do some serious damage to a swarm, would it not? I had also wondered about Teea sprinkling a bit of her "dragonpowder" where we expected the spiders to stop next, then Mei's flame arc both doing its own damage and having some extra explosive effect.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 20, 2019)

The group continues to move while Mei casts her electrical spell. Unfortunately it takes a bit of time. Mei misses a few times but then she hits a couple of times only doing one point of damage each time. Then she misses 7 more times. But then she hits again for 2 additional damage. This seems to be enough and the remaining vermin disband in many different directions. Then the group returns to the house for further investigations.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (May 20, 2019)

"Here goes nothing," breathes Shendra as she pushes open the next door and thrusts her spear forward for better lightning. This time she takes care to scrutinize what lies beyond. Creepy bugs seem to be hiding everywhere; two surprises was enough.

Perception: [roll0]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 21, 2019)

You have found a back hall. A door that opens to the space beneath the stairs is boarded over. The doorknob is broken off and a steel spike has been driven into what used to be a lock.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (May 21, 2019)

Shendra waves up Michael Tell and points to the sealed door. "What do you want to bet that that was done to keep something in rather than keep anyone like us out?" she says, eyebrows furrowed for a moment. "So I was thinking that a big strong soldier with a very large, very sharp sword might consider keeping an eye on that for a moment lest something else unpleasant pops out." 

For her own part Shendra moves to the other door, the one that presumably leads outside, and opens it up. After that last encounter one can likely never have too many escape routes.









*OOC:*


Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5ce3543b856c0 . Since we seem to be on our own for a moment how would you feel about me moving other tokens where I think they should perhaps go?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 21, 2019)

This ruined deck clings to the side of the house and hangs at an angle four feet above the ground. Boards are missing, and though the deck once led to a place to dock a boat, now nothing but pilings and scattered boards remain.

OOC: Map
You can move any piece until its owner says otherwise.


----------



## Kaodi (May 21, 2019)

"Probably not in much better shape that the front porch," says the seer eying the missing boards. She takes a peek up the stairs. "I think I would rather we check the other rooms on this floor then take the first staircase. Retreat will not as easily be cut off..."

Slipping by Mei and Teea, Shendra proceeds back to the hallway with the others repositioning themselves in the house as well. She imagines this will be either a closet or an entry into the parlour. She opens the door...

Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5ce3626710afc


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2019)

Michael grumbles about bug bites and having to watch a closed door, but otherwise does what sounds like good advice.  "It's been nothing but one nasty surprise after another here.  If we do find something flameable, like a pot of oil, maybe we can try that room with the insect swarm again."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 21, 2019)

Cannot update the map at the moment but it is just a closet: Collapsed shelves and soiled, rotting linens fill the small closet.


----------



## Kaodi (May 21, 2019)

Shendra makes a slightly disgusted face as she traces some symbols in the air with her free hand and mutters a few magical syllables. Pointing at one piece of refuse and then another she wills them to move to one side or the other. While she does not expect to find anything in particular years of domestic labour has taught her that sometimes the oddest things can be shaken out of untended clothes. 

She does not spend too much time on the task before proceeding down the hallway to open the door on the left, the one she suspects leads to a parlour.









*OOC:*


Casting _mage hand_ to do a quick search of the closet, Perception [roll0] .
Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5ce41ef8a7c6b


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 22, 2019)

You find nothing save what has already been mentioned about the closet.
Opening the door you see a moldering sofa sits along the south wall of this room, and once-comfortable chairs sit in front of mold-covered windows.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (May 22, 2019)

Shendra glances from one side to the other before turning around and pushing open the door behind her.









*OOC:*


Are those shelves along the walls?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2019)

Michael says, "Hmmm... I've had furniture like that before.  Those chairs might be salvageable when we're done here."


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2019)

Teodor looks at Michael with an arched eyebrow.* "Even with the bugs and the mold?" * He shrugs. *"I don't know much about furniture, but so far I have seen nothing in this place I'd want to bring home."* He shudders. _No haunted furniture for me,_ he thinks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 30, 2019)

Yes, those are shelves.
A sickeningly sweet scent hangs in this room’s otherwise stale air. Mold and fungus grow up the side of the northern walls, and what was once a table lies decayed and slumped to the floor at an angle. A door and a stone hearth occupy the west wall of the room, the oven’s door slightly ajar.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (May 30, 2019)

Stepping into the room Shendra looks askance at the open oven door, and the at the wall of mold. "This place," she says, shaking her head. She reinvokes the spell that allows her to propel objects through the air at a distance and points towards one of the shards of wood on the ground. Perhaps she can use it to gently wedge the oven door wide open.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 30, 2019)

"Shall we take the northern stairs then?  I can take the lead, unless someone wants to poke around at the moldy furniture."  Michael makes it pretty obvious that he has no intention of poking at the upholstery.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 31, 2019)

Make a perception check for Shendra.


----------



## Kaodi (May 31, 2019)

Perception: [roll0]


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2019)

Teodor waits to see what Shendra finds in the oven. "Something about the smell here disturbs me," he says to no one in particular.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2019)

"Everything about this place disturbs me," mumbles Michael.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2019)

What seems to be a mass of diseased fibers growing on a plant suddenly moves and slithers independently from its sickly host. It slams into Shendra doing 1 point of damage and 4 points of acid damage. Everyone roll for initiative.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 1, 2019)

Shendra cries out in shock and pain. 

Initiative: [roll0]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2019)

OOC: [roll0]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 5, 2019)

The mass tries to slam Shendra again but seems to have misjudged the oracle's position and misses. Michael moves in and around the creature. It tries to slam him but again misjudges where the fighter was going and misses. Michael swings at the creature but in his rush to get into position swings wide. Mei moves in behind Shendra and lets loose a jolt of electricity, but it misses its mark. Everyone else is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
20 Ooze
15 Michael
13 Mei
09 Teodor
08 Teea
05 Shendra


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 5, 2019)

The oracle steps away from the creature and says a few hurried magical words between gritted teeth as she passes her hand over the burning wound the creature had dealt her. A soothing energy spreads over her, relieving Shendra of the pain of her wounds and her ankle.









*OOC:*


Taking a 5 ft. step and casting _cure light wounds_, [roll0]. Does relieving the non-lethal damage from the porch mean her speed will be back to normal?

Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5cf7b17489999


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 6, 2019)

Kaodi said:


> Does relieving the non-lethal damage from the porch mean her speed will be back to normal?




Yes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 7, 2019)

"I hope a sword will do something against this creature," Michael states as he swings wildly at the monster.

Attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2019)

Teodor quickly moves into the room and stabs at the creature doing 7 points of damage with his shortsword. Then Teea moves up and points her musket into the room. She fires it and hits the creature for 10 points of damage. Then Shendra steps back and heals herself. Her leg is feeling better now. The creature tries to attack Teodor but misjudges the rogues location and misses. Next Michael swings his sword once more at the creature. This time he connects for 15 points of damage. The creature or whatever it was slumps to the floor not moving. Combat over.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 8, 2019)

"My heroes," intones the oracle, fluttering her eyes a bit and giving a sheepish grin. Even with the obvious humour the effect might be enough to get (or keep) any available gentleman's heart racing. "Now where were we?" Shendra adds, stepping over to the stove and giving the door a good shove open with her foot.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2019)

Searching the oven reveals nothing.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 10, 2019)

Sighing Shendra says, "I would rather we take the south stairs, but then I seem to have had a knack for stirring things up, so we can do it your way if you wish." The oracle idly wanders back towards the south room to take a look a quick look at the shelves though first.

Perception: [roll0]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 11, 2019)

As Shendra begins quickly searching the shelves she hears the faint sound of giggling. The sound comes from the direction of the sofa.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2019)

Michael puts a hand on Shendra's shoulder in order to stop her from getting closer to the sound.  He then approaches with sword in hand and peers around the sofa, "Whoever you are, I'd ask that you announce yourself and your intentions.  My friends and I are a bit on edge."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 12, 2019)

The oracle halts in her tracks, not even moving to brush the old warrior's hand away. She eyes the sofa with a piercing gaze; if this was the spirit of Roderick, she might be forced to use her magic to disrupt him. But she was also wary of the sound being a lure - she knew a spell that could produce the same effect.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 13, 2019)

You see a man sitting on the sofa who appears to be reading from a book. There is a child sitting on his knee and two others sitting on the floor around the man. A woman nearby in a chair. She appears to be doing needlepoint. As you watch the scene changes from pleasant to horror. The five people suddenly shift, their skin begins to slough away in wisps of shadows to reveal skeletal faces. The man turns to you, points accusingly, and demands you leave, saying, "Get out!" in a long, gasping shout. Everyone needs to make Will saves.

OOC: BTW, north is to the left, so the front stairs are west and the back stairs are east.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 13, 2019)

Shendra's eyes widen at the frightful sight. _Who are all these people?_ she asks as her emotions are torn at once more.









*OOC:*


Will: [roll0], +7 vs charms and compulsions. 

Maybe we should have looked upstairs first, heh. Does this appear to be the same spirit from the Circle?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 13, 2019)

Shendra, Teea and Michael are effected by a fear effect for three rounds. Teodor and Mei are shaken for 1 round. So after Shendra, Teea and Michael flee for three rounds, dropping anything they had in their hands, they presumably return and pick things up. We will begin there. Teea speaks up, "That looked like Roderic and his family. I remember seeing a painting that looked similar to them in the image." Teodor and Mei recount that when the others fled, the image slowly faded.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 13, 2019)

"If you wanted someone to save your precious Cove you certainly are not making it easier for us to help you," says Shendra loudly and plaintively. But there is a shake in her voice too... The faces of those children as their skin gave way to bone - that was horrifying in a way that went beyond her compulsion to run. Suddenly the seer wanted to scream as an image of her own daughter making that transformation came unbidden to her mind, and she squeezes her eyes shut as her hands come up to her head. 

After a moment she kneels down to recover her spear, still glowing with soft magical light. Glancing over towards the ruined chesterfield Shendra has a flashback to those times she had had to search for her daughter's modest toys, and then lowers her head down to the floor and slides the end of her spear underneath to see if anything has been left behind.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 13, 2019)

A quick search of the room turns up nothing of interest.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 13, 2019)

The oracle brushes herself off. "Which stairs shall we chance, Michael?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2019)

After Michael comes to his senses he says, "That's beginning to get old, but no less unnerving.  Let's head to the southernmost stair.  Only because it's slightly closer of a walk from here."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 16, 2019)

Again, north its to the left. So by south stairs you mean west stairs.

I will have a new update up later tonight.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2019)

*Second Floor*

Two sets of stairs descend to the lower floor of the home. Two doors stand along the north, west, and south walls, while a single door stands partially open along the east wall.

OOC: Map
Remember, north is to the left, south is to the right, east is up and west is down.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 17, 2019)

Shendra slowly steps towards the partially open door, keeping an eye open spirits or anything else of concern. Spear at the ready she gently pushes it open the rest of the way so that the group can see what lays beyond.









*OOC:*


Perception [roll0]

I wonder why the stairs do not line up with the first floor. In any case, I suppose metagame wise I should consider casing this whole place with detect magic, but it would be less interesting game wise to always lead with that.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 18, 2019)

The remains of a wicker cradle slumps against the wall between two cracked windows. A small wicker table in similar condition sits in the corner of the room.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 18, 2019)

A cradle. Shendra's body refuses to move into the room. "If that was a nursery I would bet that the door to the right will lead to the master bedroom," she says, ashen-faced.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2019)

Michael says in a hushed voice, "It's okay, Shendra.  Stay here and take a moment for yourself.  I'll check it out."  Slowly, Michael approaches the cradle and examines the room.

Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5d096e57b4d39


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 19, 2019)

*Teea wakes up *

Teea comes forward behind Michael. "I'll cover you."

She holds her musket ready for trouble
Map

OOC: Hello all, I'll be taking over for a short while until Binder Fred finds the time tp join us again.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2019)

OOC: Welcome Neurotic. 

Teodor finally pulls himself together after the ghostly scene. "Me Too." he adss to Teea's words. He is pleasantly surprised at how confident he sounds. He holds a dagger ready to throw should trouble start.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 26, 2019)

Something jumps from the rotting wicker cradle as Michael approaches. It wears the tattered remains of a rabbit costume, its canine skull protruding from the hood-like head of the destroyed outfit. A necklace of lettered, wooden blocks hangs around its neck, and the unsettling creature drags a wheeled wooden duck by a soiled and knotted string. As it approaches the fighter everyone hears the sound of unnerving childlike whimpers, songs, and sobs. Michael and Teea seem to be effected by the sound. The thing attacks Michael with a bite doing 1 point of damage. I need a will save for Michael and initiative from everyone. That was the surprise round. No one could have spotted it with its high stealth.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 26, 2019)

Shendra sinks to the ground, her knees failing her. The cool haughtiness the others have come to expect from her had softened noticeably once they had gotten caught up in the rough in tumble of exploring the lower level. But _this_, this was all _wrong_. The feelings of helplessness and loss she had for having deserted her daughter was a scabrous wound that was being most violently ripped open in her first outing (in this body). The oracle weakly raises her arm and traces a symbol in the air. "S-Shelyn..." she stammers, the rest of her prayer for _guidance_ going unsaid. 

Initiative: 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 26, 2019)

OOC: Michael and Teea are affected...how? Do we need a save? Also, does readied action trigger in surprise rounds?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 26, 2019)

[roll0]








*OOC:*


Argh! Good start. The action below assumes we don't get frightened or something equally unpleasant occurs.







Teea startles and her gun wavers, she obviously wasn't as ready for anything as she thought.
_"Eek! What is that thing!?"_ she screeches internally.
On the outside, she steps back from the thing and a bit to the side bringing her weapon back toward the melee.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2019)

Lacking a clear line for his dagger, Teodor hesitates and draws a sword as well. "What is that thing?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2019)

Michael's Will Save: 
[roll0]

Init:
[roll1]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 28, 2019)

Michael is feeling fatigued after the creature bit him and his load feels a bit heavier then it did a moment ago. Michael and Mei are up.

OOC: Map
17 Michael
15 Mei
13 Monster
13 Teodor
07 Shendra
06 Teea

Note: There was no saving throw for that which is effecting Michael and Teea. I also will post when it seems to effect you instead of giving everything away at once. The only ones that get top act in a surprise round are those that are not surprised. In this case the bad guy.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 29, 2019)

Michael steps to the side to allow others to attack, then takes a long, tired swing at the creature in front of him.

[roll0]
Masterwork Sword Damage
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 29, 2019)

Map: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5d17b5a8e4bd2


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 30, 2019)

Michael swings his with sword connecting with the creature. But he can tell that the swing is less effective then he would have thought (you are fatigued and the sonic effect makes all attacks and damage -1). Michael's damage is 10 (-1 from sonic and -1 for -2 to strength from fatigue. Likewise your total to hit ended up as a 20 for similar reasons). Mei steps over and flings electricity at the creature. It hits for 2 points of damage. The creature reaches out and touches Michael. I need a will save from Michael before we move on.

OOC: Map
13 Monster
13 Teodor
07 Shendra
06 Teea
17 Michael
15 Mei


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2019)

Michael Will Save
[roll0]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 2, 2019)

Michael notes two things, he seems to have less will power (-1 to will saves due to sonic effect) and he has completely lost his voice. AS if it was stolen. Everyone is up.

OOC: Map
13 Teodor
07 Shendra
06 Teea
17 Michael
15 Mei
13 Monster


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2019)

Teodor advances closer to the door, but the press of his companions leaves him little room to act. For now he waits, weapons ready, for an opening.

OOC: https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5d1cfeb3b688f


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 8, 2019)

*OOC:*


I already posted my first round action with my initiative but I am going to put it here again just to clear up any ambiguity.







Shendra sinks to the ground, her knees failing her. The cool haughtiness the others have come to expect from her had softened noticeably once they had gotten caught up in the rough in tumble of exploring the lower level. But this, this was all wrong. The feelings of helplessness and loss she had for having deserted her daughter was a scabrous wound that was being most violently ripped open in her first outing (in this body). The oracle weakly raises her arm and traces a symbol in the air. "S-Shelyn..." she stammers, the rest of her prayer for guidance going unsaid.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2019)

Teea points her musket toward the thing and presses the trigger

[roll0]
[roll1]
OOC: probably not confirmed (touch AC 12?) - 2 damage or 16 damage depending...damage is so far under the average that it is painful to watch   (average is 26)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2019)

With great thunder and lots of smoke in the small room, the attacker disappears from sight for the moment


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2019)

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 13, 2019)

Teodor advances closer to the door, but the press of his companions leaves him little room to act. For now he waits, weapons ready, for an opening. Shendra sinks to the ground, her knees failing her. The cool haughtiness the others have come to expect from her had softened noticeably once they had gotten caught up in the rough in tumble of exploring the lower level. But this, this was all wrong. The feelings of helplessness and loss she had for having deserted her daughter was a scabrous wound that was being most violently ripped open in her first outing (in this body). The oracle weakly raises her arm and traces a symbol in the air. "S-Shelyn..." she stammers, the rest of her prayer for guidance going unsaid. Teea points her musket toward the thing and presses the trigger. With great thunder and lots of smoke in the small room, the attacker disappears from sight for the moment. It appeared to be a well placed hit but the thing dodged the bullet a bit. The damage was minimal. Michael continues to attack the creature hoping that his strength will hold out. He strikes true for 15 points of damage. Mei again tosses some electricity at the creature. The spell strikes true for 3 points of damage. The creature attacks Michael again trying to bite. It hits for 3 points of damage. I need a fortitude save for Michael. Everyone is up.

OOC: Map
13 Teodor
07 Shendra
06 Teea
17 Michael
15 Mei
13 Monster


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 14, 2019)

Shendra goes absolutely still for about the space of a second, her eyes closing, and then she lets go of her spear and moves to unsling her crossbow. Her hand reaches towards her supply of bolts and only then do her eyes open as she places it in the groove and then quickly turns the crank to draw the string back.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2019)

Teodor sees a gap and slips between his companions and through the doorway. Once into the room he hurls the dagger he had ready at the foe and pulls another from its scabbard. 

[sblock=rolls][roll0] [roll=1d4+1[/roll] Well hell, I seem to have botched the code on the rolls here please see the OOC where I had a 20 to hit and 5 on damgee. [/sblock]

https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5d2e3c8f222f9


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 16, 2019)

Teea quickly reloads the weapon and another thundering shot shakes the dust in the small room. This one, equally precise, with the creatures ability to maneuver limited by greater number of people in the room, seems deadlier - the bullet slams into the unbleeding body with a solid thud.

Her face blank, focused fully on exact movements needed to reload the weapon quickly, the girl seems in a trance. The mantra repeating in her head
_"I do not aim with my hand; she who aims with her hand has forgotten the face of her father.
I aim with my eye.

I do not shoot with my hand; she who shoots with her hand has forgotten the face of her father.
I shoot with my mind.

I do not kill with my gun; she who kills with her gun has forgotten the face of her father.
I kill with my heart."_
Over and over again as  she works her weapon.
[sblock=Actions]
Move: Reload
Standard:
[roll0]
[roll1]

Reaction if the creature tries to attack her: 
Gunslinger's Dodge: 1 grit to move 5' and gain +2 AC as a reaction (Or drop prone, +4 AC) - move out of reach if possible or prevent charge by moving aside, +2 AC
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 18, 2019)

"Damn it!  Anyone know what the hell this thing is," Michael asks through clenched teeth as he tries once more to end the thing.

HP: 10/15

Attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]
Fortitude Check
[roll2]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 18, 2019)

Michael is able to stave off the additional effects of the creature's bite. Teodor sees a gap and slips between his companions and through the doorway. As he enters the room he too is effected by the sonic effect (–1 penalty on all attack rolls, damage rolls, and Will saving throws). Once into the room he hurls the dagger he had ready at the foe and pulls another from its scabbard. He hits the creature for 4 points of damage. Shendra goes absolutely still for about the space of a second, her eyes closing, and then she lets go of her spear and moves to unsling her crossbow. Her hand reaches towards her supply of bolts and only then do her eyes open as she places it in the groove and then quickly turns the crank to draw the string back. Teea quickly reloads the weapon and another thundering shot shakes the dust in the small room. This one, equally precise, with the creatures ability to maneuver limited by greater number of people in the room, seems deadlier - the bullet slams into the unbleeding body with a solid thud. It does 6 damage to the creature. "Damn it! Anyone know what the hell this thing is," Michael asks through clenched teeth as he tries once more to end the thing. Michael swings and hits the creature for 8 points of damage. The creature falls apart to the floor not moving. End combat! Congratulations! This was a tough fight.

As the creature falls apart all the negative effects end except for the damage to Michael. That is still there.

OOC: My apologies. I forgot about cartridges. Cartridges reduce the reload another step but increase the misfire.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 18, 2019)

OOC: it says on the sheet move action, it makes no sense ti have a weapon that only fires every second round. Are you sure there isn't some gunslinger class feature that lowers the time?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2019)

Teodor steps forward and using the tip of his sword, rakes through the remains of the creature trying to understand what it might have been.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 18, 2019)

Shendra lets out a long sigh, not quite relief. She reshuffles her equipment back into place and briefly closes her fingers around the end of the wand Audrahni had given her. _Not quite yet_, she thinks to herself before letting go. "Let me do something for your wounds," she says to Michael, with only a slight quaver in her voice. Once he comes to her she says a few words and passes her hand over his wounds, and the increasingly familiar feel of divine healing energy flows through him.









*OOC:*


Cure Light Wounds: [roll0].

Coyote Code seems like it is back to not working, : ( .


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 21, 2019)

"Thanks Shendra," Michael says in relief as his wounds all close and he becomes completely healed.  "You think I would learn about poking my nose into places."  He takes another look into the crib and searches around, hoping to get something for their trouble.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 22, 2019)

Teodor has no idea what the thing was. Michael searches the room and finds nothing of interest. Shendra believes this was an attic whisperer. An odd type of undead.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 22, 2019)

"I... I think it might have been something called an attic whisperer," Shendra says, gathering herself further. "I am sorry I froze. This place has... proven particularly dreadful to me. That thing is a rare kind of undead, and had my senses not fled I may have been able to identify it sooner."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 22, 2019)

Teea reloads her weapon and watches the interchange.
"We should continue."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 23, 2019)

Shendra clenches her jaw and moves to push open the door to the immediate right of the nursery. "I am guessing that this is the master bedroom," she repeats. "Maybe we will find Roderic there. Maybe we will get some answers."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 24, 2019)

Everyone gets into position and then Shendra opens the door. It is not what she had thought. Perhaps another child's room? A set of bunk beds has fallen apart and crumpled against the south wall of this room(remember that south is to the right). A wooden chest of toys is turned on its side, spilling moldy stuffed animals, wooden blocks, and neglected toys across the floor.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 25, 2019)

Taking a deep breath and so stony faced she may have been petrified Shendra cautiously steps into the room. If nothing should leap out and attacks she goes to look through the dilapidated toys, using her ensorcelled hand once again to sort through them, but taking care. What she hopes to find... perhaps something that is still intact, or which she might repair with a touch of magic? When she is done she sets the chest upright and places the toys back inside.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 26, 2019)

Michael walks into the room to provide support.  "Finding anything helpful at all, Shendra, or just making yourself useful?"  He makes sure to put himself in between her and the rest of the room, just in case.

Map: 
https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5d3a5a103c4cf


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 26, 2019)

The seer pauses for a moment. "Something has gone very wrong in this place," she says as she sifts through the toys. "I do not want a confrontation with the spirit of Sir Roderic, and if we are to convince him that we will put things right in the Cove then it might help to have a token that we have put right here. Something broken that was made whole, something with a strong emotional attachment..." She reaches down to pluck something from the pile that might be what she was looking for. "A child's toy, perhaps."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 31, 2019)

As Shendra and Michael investigate the room four creatures come threading their long bodies through the rubble. They do not look friendly. They look like large centipedes. Roll for initiative and if you beat a 6 go ahead and post your action. 

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 31, 2019)

Shendra is disappointed that her task has been interrupted but she is not surprised. Strangely enough when it turns out to be four giant bugs she breathes a sigh of relief. "This," she says, bringing her spear to bear, "this I can deal with." And deal with it she does as she completely skewers the vermin to her left.

Initiative: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
Attack: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 31, 2019)

"Eek! Gross!" Teea quickly sends another blast of noise and smoke into the room. 

[sblock=Actions]
Initiative: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23
Touch attack; damage: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D12 = [12] = 12
 - of course, when its crit it is 1 damage, when miss then it is 12  - only way to hit is if they are flat-footed (didn't act yet)
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 3, 2019)

Teea quickly sends another blast of noise and smoke into the room. But it goes too high and misses. Michael swings his sword at Monster2 and hits for 5. Shendra brings her spear to bear. And deal with the vermin to her left. She hits for 6 damage and the thing bursts. Teodor sends a dagger flying but it hits the floor in front of Monster3. Mei flings electricity at Monster2 for 2 damage. You notice that neither Shendra's attack nor Michael's attack did the damage you would expect.

I need a Fortitude save for Shendra and Michael.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
23 Teea
21 Michael
20 Shendra
18 Teodor
15 Mei
07 Creatures


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 4, 2019)

Fortitude: [roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 4, 2019)

Michael's Fortitude Check:
[roll0]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2019)

[roll0]
[roll1]

Teea growls looking at her musket as if it betrayed her. This time she points at the closest creature and even sights along the tube  before pulling the trigger. 

Ooc: move inside and down, shoot at anything wounded or closest, ifi one cannot be safely targeted


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 6, 2019)

Michael is fine but Shendra is staggered for one round as she coughs and sneezes from the cloud of stuff that came out of the thing when it burst.

Staggered: A staggered creature may take a single move action or standard action each round (but not both, nor can she take full-round actions). A staggered creature can still take free, swift, and immediate actions.

The monsters attack. Monster2 hits Michael with a bite for 4 damage. Monster3 tries to hit but misses Michael by quite a bit. Monster4 moves around Monster3 and tries to hit Shendra but almost strikes the floor instead.

Everyone is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
23 Teea
21 Michael
20 Shendra
18 Teodor
15 Mei
07 Monsters


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 6, 2019)

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] check the post just before yours


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 6, 2019)

Shendra nearly doubles over coughing and hacking from the foul stuff filling her lungs. Through it all she tries to stab another one of the foul beasts with the business end of her spear but her thrust is weak and unfocused.

Attack: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10
1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2019)

Michael attacks monster2 again, while he grits his teeth and withstands the effects of the burst creature.

Attack:
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 7, 2019)

Teea grows looking at her musket as if it betrayed her. This time she points at the closest creature and even sights along the tube before pulling the trigger. She hits Monster4 for 9 damage. Michael attacks monster2 again, while he grits his teeth and withstands the effects of the burst creature. The attack is too wide and he slices air. Shendra nearly doubles over coughing and hacking from the foul stuff filling her lungs. Through it all she tries to stab another one of the foul beasts with the business end of her spear but her thrust is weak and unfocused. She stabs at the air as well. Teodor flings a dagger at Monster4. He hits it but does no damage. Mei flings more electricity, this time at Monster4 and she hits for 3 damage causing it to bursts.

I need a Fortitude save for Shendra and Michael. Your target DC is 11. If you save you are fine if not you are staggered for 1 round.

The monsters attack. Monster2 hits Michael with a bite for 2 damage. Monster3 tries to hit but misses Michael.

Everyone is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
23 Teea
21 Michael
20 Shendra
18 Teodor
15 Mei
07 Monsters


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 7, 2019)

Teea moves into the door for better shot and shoots into the bug attacking Shendra. The carapace cannot stop the bullet and another hole appears on its body. The smoke is now visible bluish haze in the room.

Move: one square 'up'
Action: Musket shot; damage: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D12 = [8] = 8

Reaction: if attacked use grit to dodge 

I believe Teea has 4 remaining shots


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 7, 2019)

This time Shendra manages to gasp for and hold a breath just before the disgusting little creature explodes into a cloud of, well, whatever that is. Owing to this her next jab at one of the remaining bugs is a little better placed, but unfortunately not that much. The tip of her spears makes contact with the exoskeleton but just sort of carves a rivet into it rather than puncturing the creature cleanly.


Fortitude: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
Attack: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15
1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 14, 2019)

Michael grunts from the attack, but then badly fails to do his own damage in return.



			CoyoteCode Dice Roller
		


OOC: Swing at monster 2 again.  I'm trying to figure out how to roll.  According to the above link, I failed both the save and my attack.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 14, 2019)

Teea moves into the door for better shot and shoots into Monster3. The carapace cannot stop the bullet and another hole appears on its body. The smoke is now visible bluish haze in the room. She does 8 damage to Monster3. Michael grunts from the attack, but then badly fails to do his own damage in return. This time Shendra manages to gasp for and hold a breath just before the disgusting little creature explodes into a cloud of, well, whatever that is. Owing to this her next jab at one of the remaining bugs is a little better placed, but unfortunately not that much. The tip of her spears makes contact with the exoskeleton but just sort of carves a rivet into it rather than puncturing the creature cleanly. Teodor pulls out his sap hoping that perhaps a different weapon will be more effective. Mei flings more electricity at Monster2, hitting it for 2 damage.

The monsters attack. Monster2 tries to hit but misses Michael. Monster3 hits Michael with a bite for 3 damage.

Everyone is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
23 Teea
21 Michael
20 Shendra
18 Teodor
15 Mei
07 Monsters


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 15, 2019)

Shendra jerks her spear back to take another stab so forcefully that it almost departs from her grasp! "Damnation!" she swears under her breath, clearly frustrated by her lack of further success in pest control.

Attack: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 15, 2019)

Teea quickly reloads, points at the monster once more and..._CLICK_ nothing happens

She drops on one knee, hitting the weapon barrel into the floor while working on the mechanism murmuring something to herself.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: reload
Standard: 
Musket attack vs Monster #3; damage: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D12 = [6] = 6
 CRIT MISS, weapon mishap
11/20 cartridges


Next round: 
Standard action to clear (GRIT)
Move action to reload
10/20 cartridges


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2019)

Michael attacks once more at the second monster, while asking, "Anyone have any idea what can damage these things?  Maybe a mace or some more attack magic might be helpful about now.

OOC: Another miss.  9 hit.



			CoyoteCode Dice Roller


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 16, 2019)

Teea quickly reloads, points at the monster once more and...CLICK nothing happens. She drops on one knee, hitting the weapon barrel into the floor while working on the mechanism murmuring something to herself. Shendra jerks her spear back to take another stab so forcefully that it almost departs from her grasp! "Damnation!" she swears under her breath, clearly frustrated by her lack of further success in pest control. Michael attacks once more at the second monster, while asking, "Anyone have any idea what can damage these things? Maybe a mace or some more attack magic might be helpful about now. Teodor slips past Teea and swings his sap at Monster3. Although it is designed for nonlethal damage he takes a penalty so that he can try and cause lethal damage. He scores a critical hits and does 13 damage to it. Monster3 bursts. Then Mei flings more electricity at Monster2 and she hits for 3 damage causing it to burst. End combat.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 16, 2019)

Shendra coughs up more of that monster gunk and waves one of her hands in front of her mouth as she does so. "Well that was exciting," she grumbles as she turns her gaze back to the toys, now with that extra layer of filth on them.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2019)

"Eww." comments Teea again as she clears and reloads her musket.
"Adventuring is dirty!"

Shots: 11/20


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2019)

Michael takes stock of his many wounds and grunts, "Exciting, dirty... we'll have a bit more of both before the day ends."  Michael searches the room for any clues or items of value.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 17, 2019)

Shendra pauses a moment and gently puts her hand on Michael's arm. It lingers for a moment, and when she draws it away again his wounds from the centipedes are gone.









*OOC:*


Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9

Lucky roll. What is rather less lucky is that with the board change all of the old built in roll results are borked. I am not sure if there is some way to revisit the old boards to see them (if it were necessary).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 19, 2019)

OOC: Yay!  That gets me up to full health again.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 26, 2019)

Searching the room turns up nothing of interest.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 26, 2019)

The seer stands up straight and does her best to shake and residual... whatever that was off of her clothes. She takes one more glance around while wiping her hands off on whatever she can find before saying, "Well, onto the next room then I guess."


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 27, 2019)

"Duh!" Teen gunslinger rolls her eyes, still angry at her musket for betraying her in the middle of the combat. _"And yet, Mrs Obvious here speaks as if everything she says comes from the gods."_
Frustrated by her lack of success, the girls stomps angrily toward the next room.

@Kaodi, ignore it, just in-game fun, I have teen daughters and know the drill  _Italics are thoughts by the way, don't respond to that_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 30, 2019)

Everyone gets into position and then Shendra opens the next door. Off-color rectangles on the moldering walls show that there were once many frames hanging on the walls of this room. A selection of pens and brushes, as well as a silver-capped ink jar, lie on the floor amid the remains of a desk.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2019)

Shendra closes her eyes for a second and attempts to calm her frayed nerves a bit further. "Sir Roderic?" she half-whispers as she cautiously steps into the room. Should she not be waylaid once again she investigates the ink jar on the floor. 

Perception: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 6, 2019)

Shendra goes to investigate the ink jar but as she moves into the room she hears a low moan from below. As she turns toward the sound a somewhat drenched and bloated Sir Roderic drains up from the floorboards into the room in eerie mockery of gravity, then speaks in a hollow voice. “The cove.... The stone house in the wood.... The gauntlet…. Save them.... My map.... The key.”

OOC: Map
Note: This time no save is required.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 6, 2019)

The oracle freezes, becoming absolutely still. "We accept your charge, Sir Roderic," she says, voice absolutely measured. "We will save your Cove, as best we are able." She pauses for a breath. "Tell me though, what has befallen your house? Why is the door underneath the stairs pinned shut? What befell your family here? These apparitions, they... they have wounded me deeply, in a way few things ever have."

Diplomacy: 1D20+10 = [13]+10 = 23


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2019)

"Should we even bother with the rest of the creepy house?" Teen gunslinger asks morosely


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 9, 2019)

Sir Roderic looks confused as Shendra addresses him. "House? Door shut? The cove.... The stone house in the wood.... The gauntlet…. Save them.... My map.... The key.” This time his voice seems more frustrated and angry.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 9, 2019)

The seer takes a step back. "The cove, the stone house in the wood, the gauntlet, your map, the key," she repeats, making a mental checklist (not her first, by far). "Got it. How about we come back later when we have made some progress," she adds before stepping back out of the room - and closes the door behind her. Whispering conspiratorially in Teea's direction she says, "We should clear the place out. Hopefully we will find this map and key or whatever somewhere here."

Map


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 9, 2019)

As Shendra closes the door she sees Sir Roderic begin to drain back down into the floorboards. His voice fades as he goes... "The cove.... The stone house in the wood.... The gauntlet…. Save them....  My map...."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 9, 2019)

"Shouldn't we check this room too? Boring old man probably has a study somewhere in the house."


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 9, 2019)

"I think we go through all of the rooms up here, and then we look in the basement," answers the older woman. "Hopefully we find at least one of the objects, and maybe some answers to my other questions. Sir Roderic did not seem to understand what is going on in the rest of the house, but it may still be part of this mystery." Shendra then gestures to the door Michael is standing in front of.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 10, 2019)

The group repositions and then Shendra opens the next door. Inside she finds sagging shelves, one of which has partially pulled free from the wall, line the walls of this room, set with spools of thread, boxes of needles, moldy scraps of cloth, bolts of decaying fabric, and various types of shears. A round box of soiled yarn rests on a worktable along the north wall, and a dress form lays propped in the corner.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 10, 2019)

Shendra gives a small sigh as she looks around the decrepit sewing room. It took her back a bit to her youth and the way her own mother had tried to impress skill with a needle and thread upon her. "This must have been nice once upon a time," she says as she takes a look around.

Perception: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 10, 2019)

Shendra hears a quiet weeping and sees items in the room begin to vibrate.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 10, 2019)

"I want to help you, if you will give us the chance," the oracle says to whatever spirit may be present; Roderic's wife? "I know it's tempting to throw things about, but we could just talk instead, couldn't we?" Not that this spirit will necessarily be more cogent than Sir Roderic's, but Shendra thought it was at least worth a try before she was likely assaulted by the contents of the room.

Diplomacy: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 10, 2019)

There is no answer to Shendra's question. But after a short wait the contents of the room indeed start to move.
The items in the room come to life and chaotically fly through the air. Flurries of needles fly about like straw caught in a dust devil, while scissors and shears flap dangerously through the area. Strips of cloth fly through the air, and spools of thread and yarn spread like ever-shifting webs. After what seems like an eternity everything drops to the floor motionless. It appears that the room is now safe for entry.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 10, 2019)

The seer quietly enters to take a quick look around, examining anything that might not been part of the deadly dance, like the dress form. Once she is satisfied nothing of interest is here she moves onto the next room.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 10, 2019)

There does not seem to be anything here of any worth. However upon examining the round box of soiled yarn there seems to be something odd about it but Shendra cannot quite figure out what has caught her eye. It is odd that the soiled yarn was not pulled out nor was the box moved during the mini storm that just occurred.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 10, 2019)

After saying a magic word or two she steps back and uses her mystical reach to probe the contents of the box. "There is no need to hide," she says quietly - but guardedly.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 10, 2019)

All she finds inside is the soiled yarn.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 10, 2019)

Shendra tries moving the box itself, lifting it up and looking at the bottom to see if anything is underneath it or attached to the underside.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 10, 2019)

The box is much heavier then it should be. It feels like it is somewhere around 30 to 40 pounds.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 10, 2019)

"That's not right," the seer says as she heaves the box. Letting it down she breathes another small sigh. "I had hoped to avoid this until we had made our first pass across the whole house, but..." With that she traces some symbols in the air and whispers the words to one of the most fundamental of spells, one that will let her perceive the presence of magic. She scans the box - and, for now, the section of this floor that they have yet to explore.









*OOC:*


Casting _detect magic_. I did not want to have to resort to this spell until it was time to 'double check' the house but some things happened today and maybe it is time to use all available means to speed things up.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 11, 2019)

Shendra senses no magic.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2019)

Shendra picks the box up again and flips it upside down. If there is not an invisible person or object inside of it then she is at a loss. "Does anyone else have any ideas on how an old box that does not appear to be magical weighs as much as a gnome?" she asks of her companions.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 11, 2019)

"Maybe it is a mimic?" Teea supplies from the hall "Can we just go?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 11, 2019)

Michael comes into the room and examines the box. "Look here!" He shows that there is a concealed space in the bottom. Opening up the space he pulls out a gold bar and looks inside. "There are eight more in there." He pulls them out and puts them in his pack. "This just got a bit more lucrative, eh Teea? This is why you take your time my impetuous niece."


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2019)

Shendra's eyes sparkle at the find, but after a second she tries to restrain herself - a little. "We should consider putting much of that towards the task at hand," she says. "The last thing we need is for the resident spirits to decide that we are common thieves."

In any case with that out of the way the seer takes a brief look through the window then continues onto the next door on the opposite side of the stairway.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2019)

The group repositions and then Shendra opens the next door. Inside she finds that the leather of the room’s two large chairs seems mostly intact, but stuffing covers the ground beneath them and has been strewn about. Broken glass glitters on the floor, and a low table lays on its side, the drawers from a small cabinet on the ground beside it. A draft from a broken window stirs the moldy drapes, and a crooked painting of a sailing ship at sea bears a lengthy rip through the canvas.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 14, 2019)

The oracle looks at the stuffing on the floor - that sort of thing does not usually accomplish itself. "I smell a rat," she says before entering. Shendra wants to get a look at that painting. If you were going to hide a map somewhere in the painting of a sailing ship seems as good a place as any. And if not, well, perhaps her magic could repair the rip in the canvas, if the overall condition is not too bad, and they could take the painting back to the Cove to hang in the inn or something.









*OOC:*


I tried to roll a 1d20+5 Perception check on Coyote Code but it seems to be not working for me at the moment.

Edit: Scott DeWar PMed me and with this Coyote Code link: Perception for Kaodi: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18.  I cannot tell if he rolled it himself or just found my list of rolls and linked it because when I clicked the link it was not loading. I think it might just be my Internet being a pain in the butt though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2019)

Michael walks forward and takes a closer look at the sailing ship, then at the canvas itself and behind it.  "We haven't found anything from the ghost's list yet, right?  He mentioned a cove.  I wonder if there is one in the portrait."

Perception: 19




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 14, 2019)

Spoiler






Kaodi said:


> Edit: Scott DeWar PMed me and with this Coyote Code link: Perception for Kaodi: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18.  I cannot tell if he rolled it himself or just found my list of rolls and linked it because when I clicked the link it was not loading. I think it might just be my Internet being a pain in the butt though.[/ooc]



I rolled it myself


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 15, 2019)

Shendra , Michael and Teodor enter the room to look around while the other two move closer. Just as Teodor spots something beneath a chair a skeletal, ghost-like humanoid appears on the far side of the room. Everyone make a Will save.

OOC: Map


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 15, 2019)

Will roll: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17 - +2 if it includes changing her mind (doubtful)


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 15, 2019)

*OOC:*


CoyoteCode Dice Roller, that is the page id for my 1d20+2 roll. If any of you click on it does it load properly for you?


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 15, 2019)

Kaodi said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> CoyoteCode Dice Roller, that is the page id for my 1d20+2 roll. If any of you click on it does it load properly for you?



Yes it does. You rolled 19 for total of 21and yesterday some th in else with +5 mod


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 16, 2019)

"We take time here too, uncle?"
Shaking the effect away, Teea raises her musket, but not seeing what is going on inside the room desides to move in. Pushing through her uncle and finding empty spot she points her thunderstick toward ghostly figure and blasts at it.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: pass Michael, stand in front of the window
Standard:1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23; damage: 1D12 = [1] = 1 <-- is it possible that she has no ability bonus to damage?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mei is frightened and then the creature vanishes from sight. Roll for initiative.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 16, 2019)

"Can't we just talk this out, dear spirit?" Shendra says with a slight quake in her voice and a resigned sigh.









*OOC:*


Initiative: CoyoteCode Dice Roller
Diplomacy: CoyoteCode Dice Roller


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 16, 2019)

Good place for natural 1 Init = 7


Spoiler: For DM



These encounters are the reason I'd like to bring my character in. XP, combat feeling for the character, quick interactions with others before full intro  not to mention real time 'wasted'


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 16, 2019)

Michael and Teodor pause to see now the creature reacts to Shendra's plea. Mei however flees to the other side of the floor, cowering near the stairs down but not daring to move. Teea is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 16, 2019)

Tailspinner said:


> Teea is up.



 See this post
here 

I'll adjust the map in couple of hours.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2019)

Michael and Teodor pause to see now the creature reacts to Shendra's plea. Mei however flees to the other side of the floor, cowering near the stairs down but not daring to move. Teea moves into the room and fires where the ghostly figure was. She is not sure if she hit it or not. Some of the stuffing begins to move and then Teea feels like something has grabbed a hold of her. I need a Will save for Teea.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2019)

Will 1d20+3=[9]+3=12


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2019)

Michael and Teodor pause to see now the creature reacts to Shendra's plea. Mei however flees to the other side of the floor, cowering near the stairs down but not daring to move. Teea moves into the room and fires where the ghostly figure was. She is not sure if she hit it or not. Some of the stuffing begins to move and then Teea feels like something has grabbed a hold of her. Teea is able to resist whatever is trying to grab her.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2019)

Michael moves in closer and swings through the space he believes the ghostly figure is. There is no way to determine if he hits or not. Teodor moves in closer as well and thrusts at the space where the ghostly figure was. There is no way to determine if he hit or not. Shendra is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 17, 2019)

Fearing her words fall on insubstantial ears Shendra steels herself and prepares to try and grab the incorporeal form and apply some 'tough love' .









*OOC:*


Readying an action to cast _cure light wounds on the spirit_.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 18, 2019)

Michael moves in closer and swings through the space he believes the ghostly figure is. There is no way to determine if he hits or not. Teodor moves in closer as well and thrusts at the space where the ghostly figure was. There is no way to determine if he hit or not. Shendra prepares to try and grab the incorporeal form. Mei stays where she is. Teea is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2019)

*OOC:*


No one has any holy water?







Teea reloads her musket and retreats back behind Michael.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: reload
Move (Standard): move behind Michael


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 18, 2019)

Michael moves in closer and swings through the space he believes the ghostly figure is. There is no way to determine if he hits or not. Teodor moves in closer as well and thrusts at the space where the ghostly figure was. There is no way to determine if he hit or not. Shendra prepares to try and grab the incorporeal form. Mei stays where she is. Teea reloads her musket and retreats back behind Michael. More of the stuffing moves about the room and Teea feels something try to grab her. I need another Will save for Teea.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2019)

Will save: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
 I'm doomed


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 18, 2019)

Michael moves in closer and swings through the space he believes the ghostly figure is. There is no way to determine if he hits or not. Teodor moves in closer as well and thrusts at the space where the ghostly figure was. There is no way to determine if he hit or not. Shendra prepares to try and grab the incorporeal form. Mei stays where she is. Teea reloads her musket and retreats back behind Michael. More of the stuffing moves about the room and Teea feels something try to grab her. Teea is thrown through the glass window taking 3 points of piercing damage in addition to 5 points of falling damage as she falls to the ground outside.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 18, 2019)

Michael moves to the window to check on Teea. Teodor moves away from the window. Shendra is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2019)

*OOC:*


I was expecting to be near the hall?!  I guess that's what happens when you cannot check the map. If I knew Michael is inside I'd specify the hall. Can I roll acrobatics to lower the damage?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sure. Roll away.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2019)

Acrobatics to reduce fall damage: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
[/url


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 18, 2019)

Acrobatics check failed. Tees takes the full damage from the fall.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2019)

"Ouch!"
The girl gets up and rushes back into the house.
OOC: tell me when I'm there - double move until near the room again


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 19, 2019)

Shendra's heart jumps into her throat. "TEEA!!" she yells, fearful of what has befallen the girl.  When the plaintive cry of the young woman comes back, she is relieved. And so very angry. "I can sympathize with being dead," she growls to the room as she raises an open hand. "Really, I can. So believe me when I say I am not taking that excuse for whoever you are trying to kill us when we are just trying to help Roderic's Cove." She clenches her fist, and it is filled with a warm light. She it at the open space in front of the near window.









*OOC:*


I am less familiar with this aspect of PF1 but if you miss with a touch spell you can, for the most part, hold the charge until you connect with it, right? So casting _cure light wounds_ now it will not be expended unless I hit the spirit or use it to heal a party member?

Touch Attack: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2019)

Kaodi said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> if you miss with a touch spell you can, for the most part, hold the charge until you connect with it, right? So casting _cure light wounds_ now it will not be expended unless I hit the spirit or use it to heal a party member?











*OOC:*


Right, but you cannot cast another touch spell until you discharge this one and you cannot touch anyone.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 19, 2019)

Michael moves to the window to check on Teea. Teodor moves away from the window. Shendra moves further into the room. Her spell remains at the ready. Mei continues to stay where she is. Meanwhile outside Teea gets up and starts heading back in. Things continue to move about the room. I need reflex saves from Michael, Teodor and Shendra.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 19, 2019)

Reflex: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 19, 2019)

Michael moves to the window to check on Teea. Teodor moves away from the window. Shendra moves further into the room. Her spell remains at the ready. Mei continues to stay where she is. Meanwhile outside Teea gets up and starts heading back in. Things continue to move about the room. The flying debris continues through the room. Michael and Teodor are able to avoid any damage from the more solid debris. However Shendra takes 1 point of damage from a piece of flying debris.


OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 19, 2019)

Seeing Teea get up and head back toward the house, Michael decides to move toward the door. Teodor moves out of the room all together. Shendra is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 19, 2019)

Shendra takes another stab at the centre of the whirlwind of chair fluff with he glowing fist. Should she not make contact again she decides she will follow the others out of the room and go to help Teea when she can.

Touch Attack: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 19, 2019)

Seeing Teea get up and head back toward the house, Michael decides to move toward the door. Teodor moves out of the room all together. Shendra does not connect with her spell so she leaves the room. Mei continues to stay put. Teea rejoins the group. The debris storm continues in the room and Michael is able to avoid getting struck by anything.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 19, 2019)

Michael exits the room to check on his niece. Teodor merely stays where he is and watches. Shendra is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 19, 2019)

The oracle places her hand on Teea and soothing energy washes through her, mending scrapes in her skin and cracks in her bones. She glances back towards the room. "This is vexing me greatly," she says, scornful of the invisible foe. "Close, Teo... dor."

Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 19, 2019)

Michael exits the room to check on his niece. Teodor merely stays where he is and watches. Shendra heals Teea. Mei at last rejoins the group. Teea is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
25 Michael
23 Teodor
14 Shendra
11 Mei
07 Teea
02 Creature


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2019)

"I really dislike that spirit!" The girl rolls her eyes. " How do we kill it? Again. Is it even in that moving dross or somewhere on the side!?" Teea wonders


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 19, 2019)

Michael exits the room to check on his niece. Teodor merely stays where he is and watches. Shendra heals Teea. Mei at last rejoins the group. Teea stays where she is. Teodor sees the debris storm begin to stop as he closes the door. End combat.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 19, 2019)

"I do not know," Shendra says darkly. "There are spells that would allow one to perceive incorporeal spirits, but they are beyond my abilities." Looking to the two remaining doors the seer says, "Perhaps once we have taken a look at the rest of the house we can try again. I still have a feeling that there is something to that painting. Maybe one of us could grab it while the others attempt to deal with whoever that used to be." She moves to open the door, but then pauses to look back at Teea, her eyes betraying worry. "Stay behind your uncle and me, please?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 20, 2019)

Michael exits the room to check on his niece, yelling "Teea!  Tell me you're ok?  Everyone else, I don't think we can hurt this thing physically!"  He ensures that he stands between the poltergeist effect and Teea as his niece returns to the party.

Reflex Save: 16
Will Save: 16




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 24, 2019)

Deciding to move on the next room, the group repositions to open the next door. Then Shendra opens the door. A simple desk sits along the north wall of this room. A few of the boards in the wall have come loose and fallen to the ground below. A moldy puddle fills the middle of the floor, and a wet stain spreads from a crack in the ceiling.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 24, 2019)

Shendra is not sure she likes the cut of the moldy puddle's jib, considering everything else that has gone wrong in this house. "Everyone take a step back," she says, taking a step back herself before using her magical reach to grab hold of a piece of debris from the room which she proceeds to drop into the centre of the puddle.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2019)

"We didn't grab that image from the last room. We should burn this wetness out and then proceed."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2019)

Teodor stands ready for trouble with his weapons in hand as Shendra experiments with the puddle. "This place it too much when it has us fearing even a puddle on the floor. All these ghosts and hauntings have me questioning everything I thought I knew. I think perhaps we should burn this place to the ground once we've found all we can here."


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 24, 2019)

"The thing that gets you does not always announce itself as a threat," the oracle says ruefully with something between a flat joyless smile and a grimace. "I would not risk disposing of this place until the threat has been laid to rest. Sir Roderic is clearly still rather attached, and we would not want to have him take up primary residence in town because we burned down his house. No, we should leave that sort of decision to the authorities in town."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2019)

"Yay, like they know anything." Teea looks at the grown-ups around her. "Are we doing anything to the puddle or not?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 25, 2019)

The piece of debris drops into the puddle and makes some ripples. The puddle appears to be quite shallow but that is about it. What next?


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 26, 2019)

"Huh," exclaims the seer. "Not a deadly mold or slime creature, I guess." With that out of the way she moves to carefully skirt the puddle and search the desk.

Perception: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 26, 2019)

Shendra moves to carefully skirt the puddle and search the desk. Giant cockroaches climb down from the walls. Roll for initiative.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 27, 2019)

Initiative: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2019)

Initiative: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 28, 2019)

Giant cockroaches climb down from the walls. Everyone is up

OOC: Map
Initiative:
16 Teodor
15 Michael
15 Mei
14 Teea
12 Shendra
10 Enemies


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 28, 2019)

Shendra indulges the fantasy that the 'handsome knight' Michael will come to her rescue once again as she is backed into a corner atop what is left of the desk. She leans forward just a little as she stabs downward with her spear and attempts to skewer the nearest cockroach.









*OOC:*


5' step and thenAttack: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17
1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9
Map: ditzie


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 28, 2019)

OOC: Sorry, dropped the ball on this one.

Teea looks for a better angle and once again her musket fills the hall and the room with bluish smoke and lots of noise.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: To get better shot
Standard: Musket attack vs Cochroach #1; damage: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
1D12 = [8] = 8
 - the rolls says Cc #2 - this was before I realized I don't have clear line to shoot.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2019)

Michael almost looks pleased as he moves forward and swings his blade.  "Good!  Not a slime. I get to chop on something that my sword can be trusted to do its work on."

Map:  ditzie

OOC: Attacking the giant roach near the window, leaving the one near the door for any other melee character who wants to come into the corner.

Attack is 12, damage is 11.  That's assuming I still am suffering from a -2 to Strength from a previous fight.  Otherwise, add 1 to each.





__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2019)

Teodor delays for a moment. Michael moves into the room and swings at Cockroach1. He hits and does 7 points of damage. Teodor steps to the door way and lets a dagger fly at Cockroach1. It hits but does no damage. Mei flings electricity at Cockroach1 and hits for 3 damage. Teea fires at Cockroach1 and hits for 8 points of damage. Cockroach1 caves in upon itself as if it was a shell instead of a true cockroach. Shendra moves and attacks Cockroach4 doing 4 damage. Cockroach2 bites Michael for 3 points of damage, Cockroach3 moves and bites Michael for 4 points of damage and Cockroach4 bites Shendra for 2 points of damage. Michael may take an attack of oppurtunity on Cockroach3. Everyone is up.

Note: Teea's and Mei's attacks are the only ones that do full damage. All others are reduced. Michael's strength is back to normal.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
15 Michael
15 Teodor
15 Mei
14 Teea
12 Shendra
10 Enemies


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2019)

OOC: how did Theodore push Teea out of the door?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 1, 2019)

"Really?" exclaims Shendra breathlessly as her attack fails to end the wretched little beast. She attempts to stab at it again but flubs her attack, after which she takes a moment to stare icily down at the creature which briefly returns her gaze. It feels like it is taunting her.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2019)

Teodor lashes out with his sword at the bug just inside the door in hopes the larger blade will prove more effective than his dagger. Then he sidesteps to allow others to attack.

OOC:
short sword: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
 
_: 1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9
 
Map


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 3, 2019)

As Cockroach3 moves Michael takes his attack of opportunity and hits it for 11 damage. Michael swings at Cockroach2 and hits for 10 damage. Teodor attacks with his short sword and hits. However he fails to do any damage (short sword damage is only 1d6+1). Mei flings electricity at Cockroach3 and hits for 2 damage. Cockroach3 caves in upon itself. Teea reloads, moves up and fires at Cockroach4. She hits for 8 points of damage. Cockroach4 caves in upon itself. Shendra steps forward and attacks the one remaining enemy but stabs too high. Cockroach2 bites Michael for 5 points of damage. Everyone is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
15 Michael
15 Teodor
15 Mei
14 Teea
12 Shendra
10 Enemies


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 3, 2019)

Shendra attacks and makes contact on the final cockroach but her spear just scrapes along its exoskeleton rather than punching through.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2019)

Michael takes a swing at the last, remaining cockroach as he ignores his grave wounds.

Hit: 27, possible crit
Damage: 12
Roll: CoyoteCode Dice Roller

Crit confirm, 8 and failed:




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 4, 2019)

Teea turns her musket into the room and blasts away at the remaining bug.

"I would expect more goo from all these bugs?!"



Spoiler: Actions



Move: reload
Standard: [CoyoteCode Dice Roller s CC3; damage 1d20+6=[13]+6 = 19; 1d12 = [11] = 11[/url]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2019)

tailspinner said:
			
		

> Teodor attacks with his short sword and hits. However he fails to do any damage (short sword damage is only 1d6+1).




OOC: D'oh, in my haste I forgot, his ability to use dex for damage doesn't kick in until 3rd level. Sorry.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 5, 2019)

Michael swings at Cockroach2 and hits for 7 damage. Cockroach2 caves in upon itself. End of combat.

OOC: Map


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2019)

Michael nods in agreement with Teea, as he bends down and picks at the whatever remains he can find with the tip of his blade.  "Not sure what we are dealing with here."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 5, 2019)

Shendra carefully draws out the wand that Audrahni gave her. She only had enough divine energy remaining for one more spell and she wanted to save it for trying to tackle a spirit again. She examines the magical device, being vaguely (and inexplicably) aware of what was involved in using such an item. She gives it a small twirl in the air and speaks a word of command before tapping Michael with the tip. It works, but the results are not quite satisfactory. She waves it again, this time a bit more vigorously, as she says the command more forcefully. And this time when she taps the warrior his wounds are all mended again.

The seer eyes the item again. "I hope I do not regret not getting it quite right the first time later on..." she says. "The magic of the wand will only last for so long."










*OOC:*


Wand of Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2
Wand of Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2019)

"Thank you, Shendra.  If it wasn't for you and that wand I wouldn't be able to go on," Michael says with all honesty as he fails to count how many times over he would have been dead right now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2019)

Searching the room and desk you find nothing of interest


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 6, 2019)

"Last one," Shendra mutters as she moves to open the final door on the upstairs floor. "At least until we pry open the door downstairs."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 7, 2019)

The group lines up for the last door on this floor. Then Shendra opens the door. A moldering mattress lies amid a bowed wooden frame, flanked on either side by ruined tables. A dresser in the northwest corner of the room has seen most of its drawers pulled out and discarded on the floor. Remnants of moldy and animal-gnawed clothes spill from them. A hole has been hacked into the floor, near a long, slender wooden case that is open and tipped over on the floor.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 7, 2019)

"You know," begins the seer, "...does anyone _else_ want to take point on this one?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 7, 2019)

"We throw a bomb inside and close the door?" Teea offers


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 7, 2019)

"If we were looking for ruffians instead of clues, I'd agree with you.  But unfortunately we might need things in here intact."  Michael tells his niece before walking into the room and peering through the hole in the floor.

Map: ditzie


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2019)

Teodor follows Michael into the room. The hole looks like it might have held a case about the size of the one on the floor. As the two men examine the hole Roderic drains up from the floorboards once more. He looks different this time. Note bloated nor drenched like before. He turns to the two men and speaks. “My map. They took my map. It holds the key. To the vault. Baraket will control them. It will control you! I should have taken the gauntlets, but I fled. I was a coward. You must be brave. You must endure where I did not. The vault. It lies still in the vault. You must save my Cove. Save... My... Cove....”

OOC: Map


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 9, 2019)

Teea shudders. "Too many ghosts."
"Lets just get to the room with the throwing ghost and do a hit and run."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 9, 2019)

"Perhaps we should still keep that for after our investigation of downstairs," notes the oracle. "Sir Roderic has appeared to us in at least two identifiably different states. Perhaps the unseen ghost is merely another manifestation of his spirit."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 9, 2019)

Michael searches the room while saying, "You're just guessing, right Shendra? Or do you have something to back up that hunch? So far Sir Roderic hasn't been violent, but that manifestation looks like it might be. I would hate to double back, but I don't know if we could properly search that room without neutralizing the manifestation. Since we have no way of doing that right now, I'm for searching downstairs."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 9, 2019)

"That doll-like thing was hostile. As were the bugs. Seems like anything hostile here is not Sir Roderick.
We could run inside and throw the chair out. I believe its stuffing moved first. Or burn it. Or otherwise destroy it. Maybe with that big sword of yours, uncle?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 9, 2019)

After a pause Roderic continues to speaks. “Heroes of the Cove! You must find my map. It holds the key. Find the vault. Save my cove!"

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 10, 2019)

The seer looks at Michael and shrugs a little with a nod. "Yes, Sir Roderic, we are working on it," Shendra then responds to the ghost. "I know that death has a way of making telling people simple things, well..." she trails off for a moment. "...difficult. But is there anything more precise you can tell us? We have been combing your house to find things that anything that will make our search easier. And we have been encountering some... resistance."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 15, 2019)

Teodor masters his fear and stands watching and listening to Sir Roderic. "We seek you map. Is is still in this house? We want to save the cove."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2019)

"If he doesn't answer, I'm thinking we might want to risk the room up here anyway before going below," Michael decides.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 17, 2019)

Roderic continues to speaks with some confusion at first. “Resistance? I know of no resistance. Heroes of the Cove! My map. They took my map. It holds the key. It is not here. They took it. I know not where. It holds the key. To the vault. Baraket will control them. It will control you! I should have taken the gauntlets, but I fled. I was a coward. You must be brave. You must endure where I did not. The vault. It lies still in the vault."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2019)

"Who is they, old man?" peeps Teea ftom behind


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 17, 2019)

"Yes," says a slightly exasperated Shendra. "And who, or what, is Baraket?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 17, 2019)

Answers come but not from Roderic but from Mei Ying. "I know where the map is. It is in Cove Hall. Roderic was a skilled cartographer and charted the region on several maps that now reside there. Shortly after the report of Roderic’s and his family’s death, the port-governor, at the time, came out to this home to retrieve what everyone knew were the best maps of the cove and its surrounding environs. As for 'Baraket' I remember that that was the name of the legendary 'Sword of Pride.'"


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 17, 2019)

"Oh," exclaims the seer. It was good to have a knowledgeable person around. Maybe she could press Mei Ying more on this subject later. "Then I guess we can try to finish up here quickly and then go back to investigate in town." She turns back to Roderic, and makes a small gesture, lifting up one hand to her chest and punching out with it a bit. "We are on the case, and we _will_ endure, Sir Roderic." Then once everyone is out she closes the door.

"So, if we know the map is not in the painting... Do we still want to try and grab it? Or should we just head downstairs?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2019)

"Mapmaker. Hidden cove. Traps and treasures. Of course we're taking it. If for no other reason then to spite that evil spirit." Teea manages uncharacteristic VENOM into her voice.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 17, 2019)

"Fair enough, I suppose," says the seer. "But I want you to stay back this time. You were already thrown out the window once. Your uncle and I can try our luck dealing with it again while Teodor grabs the painting. Mei Ying and yourself will bring up the rear, do what you can, but stay out of the room as much as possible. Once we have the painting in hand we all withdraw unless it is clear we can win the fight. Does that sound good to everyone?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 18, 2019)

"But I'm the fastest. And the bullets don't seem to affect it. I'll run in, you cover me."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 19, 2019)

Michael is about to ask, "Cover you against flying objects how?"  But he shuts his mouth before he can utter the words.  What is going to happen next should at least be educational.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 24, 2019)

The group moves back to the other room and gets ready to open the door. What is the plan?

OOC: Map


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2019)

Teodor readies a dagger to toss, but feels pretty helpless. "Alright Teena, we'll do our best for you, but I'm feeling pretty out of my element here. We really don't have much room to support you."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 31, 2019)

Shenda gives nods and gives the girl a concerned look. But she gives a short count of, "Three, two, one," and then throws the door open.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 31, 2019)

Teea takes a quick look inside and rushes into the room. She takes the picture from the wall and runs back toward her companions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 1, 2019)

Michael readies his blade but stays outside.  As soon as his niece is back and clear, he steps behind her fleeing body in order to offer protection.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 1, 2019)

Teea is able to quickly run into the room, grab the picture and run out without incident. However she does notice something under the far chair as she moves through the room. She is now back out of the room with the picture.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 1, 2019)

OOC: something...what? Or if I didn't see exactly WHAT, is it alive, used to be alive, never was alive? How big?


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 1, 2019)

Assuming it is smaller than the chair (since it is under it):

"There is something else!" Teea says breathless and rushes back in.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 4, 2019)

As Teea heads back into the room to grab whatever is under the chair, a skeletal, ghost-like humanoid appears on the far side of the room once more. However she is resistant to its effects. She is able to grab the item and leave the room as the humanoid begins to fade from view. Once outside the room she is able to see that the item is a crystal stopper like that that would be used to stopper a fine decanter.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 5, 2019)

Now that the picture has been liberated from the grasp of the spirit Shendra takes a few moments to look over it, tracing in the air over the ragged slash through the canvas. "I hope my magic is up to the task of repairing this," she says. "I have never tried it on a work of art like this before. But that will be a task for later. The spell is more time consuming than most."

The seer pauses a moment to glance around the room, thinking about what they had seen in each room, though her avoids looking at the room with the cradle and that terrible _thing_. She takes a few steps towards the back stairs. "Time to find out what lurks in the basement, I suppose."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 6, 2019)

Michael nods and says, "I'm just relieved that we were able to get through one challenge without getting anyone hurt.  Alright, let's head to the basement then.  I'll take point."

OOC: If there is nothing else to do, Michael will head to the basement and open the door.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 6, 2019)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Alright, let's head to the basement then.  I'll take point."






Kaodi said:


> She takes a few steps towards the back stairs. "Time to find out what lurks in the basement, I suppose."




Teea looks bewildered for a moment.
"What!? What about this? The thing disappeared, maybe it is its focus or something. We should check the room again."
Shrugging
"You go ahead, I'll just take another peek to see if the ghost reapears."
With that, she carefully inches inside the room to check for the ghost, decanter and anything else interesting. 
_"If the ghost appears, I'm close to the door. I am fast. They don't care that I run inside twice."_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 6, 2019)

As Teea peeks into the room she sees that things are beginning to swirl around the room like before. She sees no sign of a decanter other then bits of glass.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 8, 2019)

The group heads downstairs to the back hall. A door that opens to the space beneath the stairs is boarded over. The doorknob is broken off and a steel spike has been driven into what used to be a lock. Who is attempting to open the door and how are they proceeding?​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2019)

Michael waits for the others to check the door for traps, then opens it and takes a look inside.  He won't take a step in until he can see what's on the other side.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 9, 2019)

Shendra steps over to the door at Michael's request and examines it for any surprises or clues before giving him the go ahead.

Perception: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2019)

Teodor steps up. "Let me have a look as well." 

Perception: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 12, 2019)

The door has been boarded over and the lock looks to be sabotaged. However, the wood is partially
rotten. It will not open without some effort.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 12, 2019)

Michael says, "I can try to bash it down if someone else can't find an elegant way to get us through."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 13, 2019)

Shendra places a hand on Michael's shoulder and the knight feels a certain assurance. "Bash away," she says with a slight smirk.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 13, 2019)

Of you wish to bash open the door roll attack and damage. If you wish to force open the door roll a strength check.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 13, 2019)

*OOC:*


Whoops, forgot to mention I was casting _guidance_ on Michael to give him the +1 bonus.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2019)

Michael wipes off the sweat and dirt from his hands before gripping unto the door. "Well, when all else fails its time to use some elbow grease."  With that he strains and makes an effort to force the portal open.

OOC: With the bonus from the Guidance spell, Michael can take 20 and go for a 26.  If I'm to roll once, then I have a 19.

Roll: 
	

			CoyoteCode Dice Roller


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 13, 2019)

I need a Reflex save for Michael.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2019)

OOC: Looks like Michael failed.  Got a 6.





__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 15, 2019)

Michael easily forces the door open. Within it appears to be a closet that is full of water for a moment. But then the water comes out engulfing Michael. Unfortunately he is unable to avoid the surging water and takes 8 points of nonlethal damage. But then the water falls to the floor and the effect is at an end. It appears that the water washed out whatever was in the closet. The closet appears to be empty now, but there is debris in the hallway. Teodor spots something in the debris that looks interesting. It is a pair of fine silken slippers.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 17, 2019)

"Just a closet?" Shendra mutters, disappointed, not seeing what washed out of it. With everyone room now having been giving the ol' once over she proceeds to making a small motion in the air and saying a word or two as she draws strands of magical energy around her to detect the presence of their source auras.









*OOC:*


Casting _detect magic_ to look over the whole house.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2019)

Casting the spell Shendra immediately sees the slippers that Teodor had spotted. However checking the rest of the house proves fruitless. The slippers are the only thing that shows as magical in the entire house.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 18, 2019)

The seers eyes widen when she realizes what Teodor has in his hands. "Oh my!" she exclaims, "Those slippers appear to be enchanted! No wonder they seem to have survived the decay afflicting the rest of this place. Still..." Shendra pokes her head into the now drained closet. "Passing strange that someone tried to shut them in here rather than hide them..."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 18, 2019)

"Maybe they are fuzzy, comfy, warm slippers of lazy doom" sing-songs Teea with ili concealed boredom and even worse concealed pout that no one considered her stopper important. "We should go."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2019)

Michael says, "Just plain warm fuzzy slippers seem magic enough to me.  Back to the inn to regroup?"


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 19, 2019)

"Yes, that is quite enough infestations for today, this week, this month - maybe even this year!" says the oracle in agreement. But then she pauses for a moment, and her expression becomes a bit circumspect. "I would appreciate," she says slowly, one hand moving up so that she may idly twirl with a lock of hair, "...if all of you would see fit to keep to yourselves any lapses in behaviour you may have witnessed here that would be, shall we say, unbecoming of a _distinguished lady_ such as myself. You know how people are..." she says, making a motion with her head. "...with gossip. It would be awful if people were to start thinking I was, ah, easily flustered."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2019)

"Perhaps you can determine more about the slippers back in town?" Teodor asks. At Shendra's words, Teodor thinks of his own bout of fear. "Agreed, what happens in the haunted house stays at the haunted house." He forces a smile on his face and tries to lighten the mood. "Now if you drink too much at the tavern and dance on the bar, well, that's a story that will have to be repeated. First round's on me," he adds with a wink.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2019)

"Bonus if the dancing is done with the slippers."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 26, 2019)

The group heads back to town. As you head toward the Creekside Tavern you see three more of the Fleshdregs you fought last night. Also Drath is just leaving the Creekside Tavern as he too sees the three creatures. Everyone roll for initiative and post first round actions.

OOC: Map

I will roll for Teea and Mei.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 26, 2019)

Shendra lets out an exasperated sigh. "Really?" she says as she grips her spear in both hands and moves towards the fray. A small prayer escapes her lips as she hopes for her next attack to receive some small divine guidance.









*OOC:*


Moving up and casting _guidance_ unless one of those things manages to act before me.
Map
Initiative: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2019)

OOC: Initiative: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
 

Teodor draws his swords on the run. He advances toward the Fleshdregs weapons ready. 

OOC: I am assuming we are more than a double move away....


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2019)

OOC: Oops. Missed the map, but I see I failed to get initiative. So just advanced to the foes. ditzie


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 26, 2019)

Michael moves up, trying to keep up with his companion. "You would think the town would have posted more guards after last time."

Init: 18




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net
				




ditzie: 





						ditzie
					

Drag and drop doodling. Shift+click+drag to resize. Double click for colors.




					beta.ditzie.com


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 2, 2019)

Black clad dwarf leaves the tavern and first notices that his animals are disturbed and only then realizes something is happening. Thus, he is slow to react, but given his age, maybe slow is the default state of living.

Init: 1d20+1 = [7] + 1 = [8]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2019)

Teea moves forward and fires her gun hitting Fleshdreg3 with a well placed shot for 21 damage. It drops to the ground not moving. Mei moves closer to the things but keeps Teea in front of her. Shendra, Michael and Teodor all move closer as well. Drath is up before the fleshdregs get their turn.

OOC: Map

Initiative:
25 Teea
22 Mei
18 Shendra
18 Michael
15 Teodor
08 Drath
08 Enemies


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 2, 2019)

Cursing in dwarven, Old Doom states in a grave voice
"Finally, it has begun. The end is near. The doom is upon us."

But after a second or two as he quickly casts something he adds
"But not without a fight!"



Spoiler: Actions



Cast: mudball, save ref DC 18 or blinded on Fleshdreg1
Mudball ranged touch attack: 1D20+1 = [7]+1 = 8
 probably a miss


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2019)

Drath flings a mudball at Fleshdreg1 but it flies over the creature's head. Fleshdreg1 moves toward Drath and tries to bite him but misses. Likewise, Fleshdreg2 moves and tries to bite Teodor but misses. Teea quickly reloads and fires off another shot this time aiming for Fleshdreg2. She hits for 10 points of damage. Mei waits to see what will happen next. Everyone is up.

OOC: Map

Initiative:
25 Teea
22 Mei
18 Shendra
18 Michael
15 Teodor
08 Drath
08 Enemies

Note: I figured critical damage wrong on Teea's first shot. Fleshdreg3 is actually down.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 3, 2019)

Michael moves up to help Teodor.  "We got this one!  Someone distract that fugly thing from Drath!"

OOC: 19 on the hit, only 10 on the damage.




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net
				




Map:





						ditzie
					

Drag and drop doodling. Shift+click+drag to resize. Double click for colors.




					beta.ditzie.com


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 3, 2019)

Shendra moves up, skirting slightly to the left before attack the fleshdreg.

_: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13
1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10
Map


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 3, 2019)

Shendra moves and attacks. But she miss judges the size of the creature and her attack is too high by a bit. Next Michael moves and attacks. His attack hits for 10 points of damage and the creature slumps to the ground not moving. Teodor and Drath are up.

OOC: Map

Initiative:
25 Teea
22 Mei
18 Shendra
18 Michael
15 Teodor
08 Drath
08 Enemy


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2019)

The foes before him all gone, Teodor charges the nearest foe and swings from the flank, but he fails to connect. 

charge attack: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10
 






						ditzie
					

Drag and drop doodling. Shift+click+drag to resize. Double click for colors.




					beta.ditzie.com


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 3, 2019)

Short version: 12 damage to the creature

Drath eyes the creature and points toward it.
"Night, stomp!"

The dog, a fierce creature that one would expect to attack growls, hackles raised, but retreats from the creature. The pony, on the other hand, moves from paving the ground nervously to whining fury in an instant. It gets up on its hind legs and drops down onto the creature hard!

Drath adds his own (fairly feeble in comparison) thump with the staff to the tally



Spoiler: Actions



Move:
Order the pony: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24 - CRIT

Pony:
Night attack; damage: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
1D3+3 = [2]+3 = 5
1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16
1D3+3 = [2]+3 = 5
  - ha! two 20s in a round!
Confirmation roll: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
- probably not a crit

Assuming 16 hits: total of 10 damage

Standard:
Attack; damage: 1D20 = [18] = 18
1D6 = [2] = 2





Spoiler: DM eyes only



I will have to remove one trick from all the animals. Pony has one less than the others (which is correct, attack counts as two), but druid bonus tricks are only for Animal Companions class feature, not for any animal companion he has trained. Unless you rule otherwise 

I'll read up on the tricks and discard one from each.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 4, 2019)

Teodor moves to flank but fails to connect. Next Drath attacks doing 2 points of damage to the creature. Finally the pony hits with its two hooves doing a total of 6 points of damage. The creature tries to bite the dwarf. It connects doing 4 points of damage as well as 1 point of fire damage. Next Teea quickly reloads and fires another round. Unfortunately the distance and her companions proximity make it a difficult shot and it goes wide to the left. Next Mei moves closer and then flings electricity at the creature but misses. Everyone is up.

Note: The pony's attacks are at +2 not +4 and they do 1d3+1 damage not 1d3+3.

OOC: Map

Initiative:
25 Teea
22 Mei
18 Shendra
18 Michael
15 Teodor
08 Drath
08 Enemy


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 5, 2019)

Shendra steps towards Michael and bestows the guidance of Shelyn upon the warrior, figuring that perhaps he will have better success with a little help rather than her charging up and stabbing wildly again herself.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2019)

Grunting in frustration Teodor swings both his swords at the foe, but again fails to connect. "Curse you," he snarls, but that too proves no more effective than his blade work.

OOC:
attacks: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10
1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9
  No map update.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 7, 2019)

Shendra steps up to Michael and bestows a spell upon the fighter. Michael moves over next to Teodor and finishes off the last of the creatures with a swing of his sword doing 15 points of damage. The blow almost cuts the creature in half. End of combat.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 7, 2019)

Shendra spends a moment looking at the slain fleshdregs then closes her eyes as she draws her free hand up to rub her brow, letting out a long sigh as she does so. "I had hoped that after a long day of evading a gruesome fate as a feast for all manner of vermin that we might retire for the night in peace," she says, her tone cross but subdued. "Have these... things been making more appearances while we were occupied?"

Of course "peace" was a bit of a relative term for the oracle. Now that they were back in town the din of the whispers had increased in volume as more people always meant more secrets and more plots. But she had been looking forward to the cessation of outward turmoil.

Moving up towards the elderly dwarf the seer notices the wound he had taken from the misshapen thing. "This is my last such blessing for today. Let us hope that there is no more such excitement until morning," she says as she reaches out to brush his shoulder with her warm healing touch. Shendra is briefly taken aback by the intensity of the surge of energy flowing through her, seemingly greater than before, but she says nothing else, only glancing briefly at her hand before it falls back to her side.

Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 7, 2019)

Michael looks disgustedly at the corpses of the creatures.  "Hopefully the townsfolk here start taking this seriously and start forming patrols.  Where the hell are these things coming from?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2019)

Teodor sheaths his unbloodied blades. "These disgusting creatures must have a source. I think our next step must be to find it and plug it up somehow." He shakes his head. "We should rest first."


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 11, 2019)

The seer nods in agreement. "I am going to take the painting and the slippers back to my room for a little quality time," she says. "The first I can perhaps repair with magic, though the results may not be spectacular. And if you would like to accompany me for a while, Mei Ying, maybe between the two of us we can figure out what these slippers do. I have a bit stronger grasp of my spells now, but I imagine this is still more your area of expertise." Shendra pauses momentarily to look to whoever is carrying the gold. "The rest of you can figure out what to make of the rest of what we found. Whatever funds we may have recovered should be put to use in our quest, lest we rouse the annoyance of old Roderic."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2019)

Teodor nods in agreement. "My needs are simple. I aguree we need to put what we found to use in ending this threat." He looks to the group. "I'm not going to be much help with the repair or magic testing. The offer to buy the first round stands if anyone wants to get a drink."


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 3, 2020)

While the group discussses their options, the druid calmed his animals and walked up to them.

"If I may interrupt, good sirs and madams..." he bows slightly
"You seemed ready for these creatures and weren't frightened of their looks. And dispatched them with some speed. I waited for this for two or three human generations and am eager to lend my hand in stopping the wrathful doom. If you would consider taking us as companions, I am Drâth Isidar. Humans around here call me Old Doom or Gloom or some such. They of course didn't listen and didn't prepare for this."









*OOC:*


Leveled up: +1 Fort, +1 Will, +8HP, +1 BAB, +1 cantrip and +1 1st level spell slot







The dwarf is old, moving fairly slow, but seems vital enough, walking without shuffling or hesitation. He fought in tandem with the animals. He is dressed wholy in black, from the staff, cloak and boots to the armor and even big book he picked up from the pony after the fight; his horse and the raven on his shoulder (obviously) are all black. His hair was black also, but now shows the signs of age. It is hard to gauge how old he is, but he mentioned waiting for generations.

Bushy eyebrows come together as he appraised the group, but his tone is cultured and the voice full. Many dwarves are gruff to humans, this one seems knowledgeable in the ways of humans. Holy symbol hangs from his neck, declaring him a priest of Torag to those knowledgeable in such matters.

"Does anyone need healing?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2020)

Teodor looks at the newcoming in wide eyed surprise. "Well met Drâth Isidar." He makes a sweeping gesture. "Please join us. You have information about what's going on here? I'd very much like to hear it."


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 3, 2020)

The oracle checks to see that she has the slippers in her pack and then hefts the torn painting a bit awkwardly. As she slides past the dwarf and his menagerie on her way inside the tavern she turns her head slightly to regard him coolly, assessing the dwarfs trustworthiness. She moves on without comment though, perhaps satisfied she has the measure of him.

Perception: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
Sense Motive: 1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 6, 2020)

Michael also shakes hands with Drath.  Glad to have all the help we can get on this quest.  And I've been beaten around enough in the last two or three days that a healer is most welcome.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 8, 2020)

Healing from Shendra is welcome and the dwarf actually smiles as his wounds close completely
"Thank you, my lady, it is most appreciated. I will return the favor as soon as I can even hoping I will never need to."
Continuing the introduction...
"Glad to meet someone willing to confront the sin-rune monstrosities. Did you manage to discover which one is it this time?"
The dwarf tries to gain some information while at the same time channeling some of the Torags power into the fighter pulling the power from the ley lines...but prejudice gets in the way - a dwarf healing a human by the power of the dwarven deity...it will take some doing and adjusting. But the spell is granted and healing energies course through Michael.

OOC: convert Burning Disarm into CLW (or whoever else was wounded, Michael simply said he took a beating)
CLW on Michael: 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 12, 2020)

Straightening her back and holding her head up high as she makes her way through the common room of the Creekside Tavern Shendra makes a beeline for the modest room she has rented. Once safely ensconced in her private quarters, however, she relaxes her haughty expression and sets the painting down, leaning it up against the leg of the small table. _It's been a long day,_ she thought to herself as she outwardly sighed in relief.

The oracle unbuckled her studded coat and slipped it off, tossing it on the floor beside the bed. She then sat down and pulled the enchanted slippers from her pack. Invoking the magic that allowed her to perceive eldritch auras she carefully looked them over, making a number of intrigued sounds as the considers them from different angles. Once she is satisfied she even strips off her boots and tries them on for a moment - they would be pretty once dried out and cleaned up properly but they clashed somewhat with her other attire.

Afterwards Shendra turned her attention to the painting. Unfortunately the spell for repairing things was a bit time consuming so between the tear in the painting and the wear in her clothes she expected her time to be occupied for a while. But such a piece of artwork would be a fine prize for the town if she could make it work.









*OOC:*


Spellcraft: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18
Mending: 1D4 = [3] = 3 

Ten minutes per casting of _mending_. Shendra will keep working on it until the painting is whole or until it becomes clear her magic is not up to the task.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2020)

Teodor watches the Dwarf work his magic. Once he is done the young man steps forward. *"Shall we step inside and get a mug?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 16, 2020)

"You get a mug, friend. I'll get the ale in whatever." dwarf states with a straight face


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2020)

Teodor smiles at the Dwarf's words and makes his way inside to order some ale for himself and his companions.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2020)

Taking the 9 gold bars and selling them provides 1800gp. Shendra does her best with the painting and gets it to good shape. She also determines that the slippers are a pair of feather step slippers. Asking around you find that Desil Marphan at the Lady’s Chapel might have a wand of cure light wounds for sale. Upon inquiring there you find that only one is available. There are 10 charges left on the one you received from Audrahni. What do you wish to do now?



Spoiler: Feather Step Slippers



Aura faint transmutation; CL 3rd; Slot feet; Price 2,000 gp; Weight 1 lb.
DESCRIPTION
Once per day for 10 minutes, these fine silken slippers allow their wearer to ignore the adverse movement effects of difficult terrain as if subject to the feather step spell, including granting the ability to take 5-foot steps in difficult terrain.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 17, 2020)

When the oracle re-emerges from her room she is more herself once again, with the grime of the sinking house washed off and her hair combed to perfection once more. She confers briefly with her companions about what she learned about the slippers, and voices her support for the purchase of the available wand with the funds they had recovered. But before too long Shendra slips out of the Creekside Tavern and crosses the Circle to Cove Hall where she hopes she might catch the Port-Governor, Larenza Thort, to inquire about the painting she has restored.



Spoiler: OOC



I was looking briefly at equipment last night and I was also thinking about the efficacy of buying a healer's kit and a masterwork backpack, though I am not sure that in character Shendra would be in a big hurry to buy a fancy backpack just to be able to carry 6 lbs extra weight... (though I suppose she might appreciate if it _looks_ nicer). But the only other 'big' item I wonder if would be useful for the party is a traveller's any-tool. But that is something we would probably want to wait 'til the next market day to find a deal on.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2020)

Once settled in with a mug of ale Teodor considers his options. "With the spoils of our efforts so far I think it would be wise to invest in healing magic. Before this crisis is over there will be more fighting." He takes a sip and adds. "I'd like to get a crossbow as well. So a little shopping is in order."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 18, 2020)

"I know the area well and I may be of some use as a guide. I'll let you kids shop around. Let me know when you're ready. Oh, and if you find a decent healers kit, consider buying it. I didn't find any in the market."
Old dwarf settles on the bench perfectly content to wait out the day.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2020)

Michael says, "Yes, I agree about the healing magic.  I'll gladly pitch in."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 24, 2020)

When Shendra checks in on the Port-Governor, there is note about some business that had to be attended to. She will be in her office tomorrow morning. Purchasing the wand leaves the group with 1050gp. It is late afternoon, now. Is there anything else you wish to accomplish today?


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 24, 2020)

The set of Shendra's jaw as she struts back into the Creekside Tavern betrays some mild annoyance. The seer rejoins her companions at their table, crossing one leg over the other after sitting. "The Port-Governor is apparently _otherwise engaged_ for the moment," she complains (in a most ladylike fashion). "Unless one of you has a more productive idea I was thinking, well, perhaps we might spoil ourselves just a little bit and dine at the Rampant Reefclaw tonight. We are, after all, working on behalf of the Cove, and I _believe_ that means we ought to have a chance to sample the Cove's finest cuisine!"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 24, 2020)

"If you will have me, I promise I will not embarass." grumbles the old dwarf heaving on his feet with a sigh.
"It seems I need to go shopping after all."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2020)

Teodor licks his lips in anticipation. "Sounds like a plan. If you give me a bit of my share I'd like to go purchase a crossbow."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 27, 2020)

Michael answers, "Why not?  This is a dangerous business and you never can tell if you are going to make it one adventure to the next.  Let's dine and live a little."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 27, 2020)

The four of you (Teea and Mei are notably absent from the festivities) decide to eat dinner at the Rampant Reefclaw. The meal is a bit pricy but the place lives up to its reputation and provides a delicious meal. All total that bill was 12gp, 2sp, 3cp. That leaves you with 1037gp, 7sp, 7cp, before any other expenses. Any other equipment can be bought at Cove Armory for the normal price. Post any thing else you want to purchase. We will soon move on to the next morning unless there is any other business.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 27, 2020)

Drath came in resplendant black robe with no-nonsense polished black staff (which the party easily recognizes as the same travel-dusty staff from earlier, but made presentable. His hair and beard were clean and combed, maybe even oiled given the lush shine. His manners at the table are impeccable and he seems to know a lot of history of the area from personal experience.

One thing that comes across clearly is his hatred of undead. And fascination with the runes of power.

OOC: I will spend some money on new robes of at least fine quality (need to check the prices since I don't have party funds yet). He came dressed like the envoy of the dwarves he is


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 27, 2020)

In preparation for a night of dining Shendra requests a hot bath be drawn up. She had used a basin in her room to clean up before, but the oracle wanted to be at her finest for the evening's meal. As befitting a woman of stature her preparations took some time, and perhaps tested the patience of her companions a little. But when she emerged from her room in the vividly red dress and silver and ruby jewels she had purchased in the Circle, that lustrous black hair bound in two places along its length and draped over her shoulder, Shendra was a sight to behold.  "No need to stare," she said a bit coyly as she made her way out the door and to the modest carriage she had summoned so to spare the hem of her new clothes from the mud and the dirt of the streets.

Shendra savoured every bite of her meal that night, prepared personally by the Reefclaw's famous Unli Jevers, and every sip of the fine wine they had ordered with their meal. The night was not without some trials and mishaps; in this fancy and well to do establishment the whispers in her mind were very loud and persistent, and at one moment when she had let her guard down her fork slipped from her fingers, bounced off her plate, and skittered onto the floor, almost as if swatted by an invisible hand. But she politely laughed it off and waited patiently as a replacement utensil was delivered to the table. The conversation with her companions was good, and overhearing all of the little intrigues in town, was exciting as well.

But still there was one small voice that tugged at her that night, leaving her with a quiet feeling of unease, one easily concealed by her practiced expressions. _Lunysh_, the voice whispered. It was her conscience, her self. The bill for this merriment would be an appreciable share of all the monies she had thus far diverted to her family in Magnimar since her, well, "accident" . There was a familiar pang of guilt and sadness underneath her surface of her outward appearance.  Maybe, once they had divvied up their haul properly, she would be able to arrange another anonymous delivery to her most estranged husband...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2020)

Teodor is sporting a new crossbow and quiver when next you see him. He seems quite pleased with his purchase.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2020)

Michael comes back looking embarrassed from having to sell his old set of worn armor, but he is now looking like a professional warrior for a change.  "I thought I'd trade in the ol' breastplate for a new set of banded mail.  Maybe we can reduce using up some of those charges from the wand if I can better avoid getting smacked around."

OOC: How much to sell the old 200gp breastplate?  Banded mail costs 250 gp.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 5, 2020)

As you gather the next morning, someone new has joined you. A young female human introduces herself as Michelle Tell, a cousin of Teea's. She lets you know that Teea has decided not to rejoin the group. Teea seems to have had enough excitement to last a while. She also tells you that Mei has also decided to pursue other things and won't be joining you either. Michelle nods to her uncle Michael. What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2020)

Teodor looks over the newcomer then turns away blushing slightly afraid he might be rude. "Um, we need figure some things out I guess. There is the matter of the mapmaker."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 14, 2020)

"All my family members coming out of the wood work these days," Michael says with a grin.  "It's been good to see you, cousin.  Welcome to the team!"

OOC: Sorry... I've been busy with COVID response.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2020)

"Yes," says Shendra politely, offering greetings to Michelle. "Would I be mistaken to think your peculiar names share the same root?" she then asks. "No matter, I suppose. As long as I have known her Teea has had a penchant for experimenting with strange powders and weapons. I do not suppose your own talents are similarly outlandish?"

When they are finished with pleasantries the oracle suggests, "Supposedly the Port-Governor is available for meeting this morning. Once we have addressed the painting we recovered from Roderic's home we can inquire as to the extent of Cove Hall's public archives."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 17, 2020)

"Good idea, lass, I will join you with the Governor. We're not exactly cordial, but he won't try to actively block the dwarves."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2020)

Teodor nods. "A chat with the Port Governor might be enlightening. I have a fondness for archives as well."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2020)

You head to see Port-Governor Larenza Thort at City Hall. At first Larenza seemed too busy to be bothered, but a few words from Shendra made her more helpful. Larenza notes that some town guards went missing recently in the Churlwood while searching for a pair of dwarves who were supposedly kidnapped by goblins, and with increasing tensions in town, she’s not eager to send more guards out into dangerous woodlands or haunted houses. She asks your group to investigate the missing guards and offers you 200 gold pieces for information about the missing guards. When asked about maps of the region she confirms that Sir Roderic was the best map maker in the area. After his confirmed death the then Port-Governor went to his house and claimed all of his maps for Roderic’s Cove. They can be found in Cove Hall. You will be allowed to examine the maps but cannot remove them from Cove Hall.

You are able to see several well made maps of the area. There is one that shows the area around Roderic’s Cove. On it is a odd seven-pointed star on a ridge in the Churlwood a few miles southeast of Roderic’s Cove. Teodor noticed something and decided to turn over the map. There is a diagram with runes that seem to be associated with another seven-pointed star. Each rune is rotated differently. You are able to easily make a copy of the diagram on the back of the map as well as a rough map of the location of the star on the map.

Roderic’s Cove sits on the northern bank of the Chavali River, and the Churlwood borders the river’s southern bank. The Chavali averages a thousand feet wide in this area, so swimming across is not the best option. You can charter a boat to ferry you across the river to the Churlwood at a cost of 2 gp for a one-way trip, or you could walk about a mile up the Chavali River to a spot where a bridge has been started and a Cove resident ferries people across for just a few coppers. Assuming you are ready to go to the Churlwood, which route do you take?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2020)

Michael says to his allies, "I'm willing to shell out 2gp for the trip? How about you guys?"


----------



## Neurotic (May 3, 2020)

"Whatevers the faster. And maybe that it doesn't include too much galivating through the rain and mud."


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2020)

Teodor carefully copies the diagram and the map. "I feel a sense of urgency here." He produces two gold coins from a pouch with only a slight hesitation.


----------



## Kaodi (May 5, 2020)

Shendra gives a slight sniff of distaste. "I know we just spent a whole lot of money on dinner but two gold crowns to save ourselves a twenty minute walk seems a bit, well, steep," the oracle replies. "Besides, if there has been trouble about it might not hurt to check in on the worksite and see that whoever is there is still hale and healthy."


----------



## Neurotic (May 12, 2020)

"Let us go. The air is good for you. Look at me, two centuries and still going. Maybe we can see something on the way that doesn't include our bones over water." old dwarf climbs on his horse and clucks it into the motion


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 13, 2020)

You head east along the banks of the Chavali River. As you travel the river gradually gets narrower until you reach the spot where the bridge was started. Here where the river grows shallow for a short stretch, twin rows of mismatched wooden pilings protrude from the water. This was originally intended to be the site of a bridge that would cross the river and continue the road south along the edge of the Churlwood, but plans for its construction fell apart after the pilings were driven into the river. Yet the Covers are tenacious, and rather than abandon this handy link to the south side of the river, a resident of the cove took it upon herself to set up a ferry service that uses a barge attached to a set of ropes hung between the pilings. You see an obviously old woman sitting in a comfortable chair. There is a small barge tethered to a small dock. As you get closer the woman smiles and waves to you. "Are you headed further up the river or are you headed to the south across the river?" Her smile gets bigger as she speaks about crossing the river.


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2020)

"You have figured us out, yes, we mean to travel across the river," says Shendra politely. The seer takes a moment to glance around, "Are you out here by yourself? With the troubles in the area it seems a bit, well, risky."


----------



## Neurotic (May 16, 2020)

"Yes, thank you, good mother. Can you take animals on the barge?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 18, 2020)

The old woman smiles. "Trouble!? I have heard of no trouble. No I am just fine out here. Kolton, that nice young man, checks on me every once in a while." Then she sees the dwarf on the horse. "Sorry, you will have to leave that animal on this side of the river. As you can see my barge is much to small for a beast so large. But it will be able to carry myself and the five of you I believe."


----------



## Neurotic (May 18, 2020)

"You would leave this worthy steed on the wrong side? And you can take all the rest? Imagine how it feels to be so singled out." The dwarf pats ponys neck. "You go and take the rest over and then return for the two of us, alright? You get two fares instead of one. But we don't leave our own behind."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 19, 2020)

She shakes her head. "It is not that I am leaving anyone behind by choice. It is simply a question of weight and weight and weight distribution. My barge cannot accommodate your beast. It is not made to carry such an animal."


----------



## Neurotic (May 19, 2020)

"Can it swimm next to the barge? It is not too wide here and it should help if she can lean on the barge so not to get pushed by the current?"









*OOC:*


@Tailspinner, how difficult would it for unencumbered horse to swim over? Also, if needed, summon natures ally has medium dolphin that can help  or Drath himself with monkey fish, but he obviously would prefer aquatic creature


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 19, 2020)

"I wouldn't risk leaving your mount behind in town with all the craziness of late.  If we have to, we'll hike it instead," Michael declares.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 20, 2020)

She thinks for a moment and then nods her head. "Yes. I believe your beast can make it across. The current here is not bad. It can make it without too much of an effort. I would probably remove everything from it so that can cross unencumbered." Then she pauses for a moment. "What are you planning on doing that you need such an animal over there?"


----------



## Neurotic (May 20, 2020)

"Thank you. What do you mean what I plan to do? I plan to ride her. I'm old, these kids are young." Drath says good-naturedly. He unloads Night and calls her into the water, holding the reins.
"Come on, girl, you'll get a good meal of oats on the other side. Come on."


----------



## Kaodi (May 20, 2020)

Shendra says a few encouraging words to their equine companion - bolstered, of course, with divine magic. 









*OOC:*


Casting _guidance_ repeatedly to help with those swim checks - whether real or assumed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2020)

Tailspinner said:


> She thinks for a moment and then nods her head. "Yes. I believe your beast can make it across. The current here is not bad. It can make it without too much of an effort. I would probably remove everything from it so that can cross unencumbered." Then she pauses for a moment. "What are you planning on doing that you need such an animal over there?"




"Ma'am, it's an expensive beast and we would rather not leave it back in town in these trying times," Michael says in way of answer.  "Thank you for understanding."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 21, 2020)

The woman nods as she slowly makes her way to the barge. "Well! I am Hallen Rosker and it will be 4 coppers for a trip across the river."


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2020)

Teodor pays the copper coins happily and smiles at Shendra. "I was all too willing to pay the gold crowns," he says sheepishly. He turns to the dwarf. "Can I give you a hand unloading the pony?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2020)

Michael pays his fee and sits near the edge, keeping a lookout during the trip.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 24, 2020)

After Teodor pays the four coppers and then Michael tries to as well, Hallen speaks up. "No! Just the four for the trip. Not four per person." She smiles and allows all to load and she begins the trip across the river with the pony following closely.


----------



## Neurotic (May 24, 2020)

Drath stashes back his readied coins and focuses on Night, encouraging her onward.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2020)

Teodor shakes his head ruefully, "I fear I will never be a rich man til I learn to clutch my purse tighter."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2020)

The trip across the river is about 10 minutes and before you know it you are unloading on the other side. Just as you get the pony up out of the water, you hear Hallen curse under her breath. Turning your attention toward the south you see a lanky woman casually flipping a coin in one hand step out of the woods with four smiling men. "Roadkeepers," Hallen says under her breath. "Just give them what they ask for and they'll let you on your way. That one who's flipping the coin is Lullaby Vancaskerkin. She’s a piece of work—you’d best not be giving her a reason to get angry." Lullaby steps forward and nods to Hallen. The old woman replies with a scowl and a rude gesture. She prepares for the trip back across the river. As she starts to leave she repeats her warning. "Just pay up and there won’t be trouble." Then Lullaby addresses your group. "Welcome to the scenic Churlwood. As you are no doubt aware it takes time and money to patrol this dangerous forest and to keep its trails nicely pruned and free from clutter." As her smirking companions step forward between her and you, Lullaby says "Although it pains me to ask for 'charity,' I’d appreciate a 'donation' of 10 gold from each of you." Hallen gasps at the amount asked for by Lullaby. Teodor realizes that that amount is 20 times the amount the Roadkeepers typically charge.

OOC: Map


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2020)

Michael turns his back to the highwaymen for a moment and whispers to him, "Take a look at the nearby woods and tell me if you see anymore of them."

He then turns back towards the robbers and approaches the group. "And on whose authority do you collect these tolls?  I don't recall you being on the payroll of Roderic's Cove.  Besides, it looks like we outmatch the lot of you.  I would suggest you would be better off paying us for your protection."  He says the last point while tapping his sword and staring down the man in front of him.

OOC:
Intimidate Check was 13. Should be 14.  Forgot to make it a +2 roll.


			CoyoteCode Dice Roller
		


Map: ditzie


----------



## Neurotic (May 28, 2020)

The druid dries out the pony quickly, surreptitiously looking around.
As druid leaves the horse and dwarven envoy  joins Michael up front he whispers "I don't see any others."

"You are to be commended for taking such a thankless job, good lady, gentlemen." He nods to the group "Unfortunately, we're bound in the similar circumstance, saving Rodericks Cove and going about Janderhoff business. You wouldn't want dwaves to track you down because an elder needed to pay a toll, right? You know dwarves and their gold..."

OOC: I'll adjust the text depending on the perception result 



Spoiler: Actions



Perception; Diplomacy: 1D20+11 = [8]+11 = 19; 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15 two 8s...random 
Diplomacy as aid to intimidate since I'm late for pure diplomacy


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 28, 2020)

Drath sees no others hiding in the woods. Lullaby and the four men seem to hesitate. Roll for initiative and post actions for round 1.

OOC: Map


----------



## Neurotic (May 28, 2020)

OOC: new map under Actions

Drath retreats away from the aggressive bandits waiting to see what they do.



Spoiler: Bandits approach



He speaks in a crackling voice of fire. One weapon glows red and the bandit yelps dropping it, his hand badly burned.





Spoiler: Actions



Init: 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5 - not fast as usual

Action:
5' step behind Michael

Standard action: 
Burning disarm Ref DC 16: 3D4 = [2, 4, 3] = 9 - standing on the ground and using place magic for +2 to caster level
Drop the weapon - take damage if save not made
If the weapon cannot be dropped (gauntlet, locked weapon) then no save


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 28, 2020)

Michael doesn't wait for the robbers to get their courage back, but instead he acts while they are still surprised at his response.  "Time to clean up these roads!  Let me show you dogs how we used to treat your kind back in the Magnimar Guard!"

OOC: Pulling out his sword and attacking Roadkeeper 1.

Init: 26
Attack: 10
Damage: 13





__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2020)

OOC: Initative: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19


Teodor shakes his head, "Had you asked for something like a reasonable roadkeeper fee we'd have payed. But 20 times the going rate is just robbery and we won't stand for it." With that he draws a dagger and sends it flying toward a Roadkeeper (2). Then he eases out a pace to give everyone room.  

OOC:
thrown dagger attack : 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
 
Damage: 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5
 
sneak attack: 1D6 = [2] = 2
 
Map Update


----------



## Kaodi (May 30, 2020)

Shendra takes a small but weighty step forward, fluttering her eyes slightly at the assembled bandits before her mesmerizing gaze locks with that of Lullaby. "Surely this is all just an unfortunate misunderstanding?" she offers, her voice buttery smooth. "This is a dangerous time, maybe protection fees have gone up, but either you have made a small slip of the tongue and misspoke the amount  or perhaps you were just about to say why you have chosen us for this new rate - and on who's behalf."

Diplomacy: 1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30
Initiative: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 30, 2020)

Michael swings his sword at Roadkeeper 1 and misses. Next Roadkeeper 3 swings his sap at Drath, hitting the dwarf for 2 points of nonlethal damage. Next Michelle casts a spell and the four Roadkeepers drop to the ground snoring. Next Teodor throws a dagger at Roadkeeper 2 and hits for 7 damage. This does not seem to wake him up. Next Shendra pleads her case. Something is different about Lullaby and she speaks up. "Perhaps we should let these people alone and go somewhere else." Drath moves to behind Michael. What do you do now. Lullaby no longer seems threatening.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
26 Michael
21 Roadkeeper3
21 Michelle
19 Teodor
17 Shendra
13 Lullaby
05 Drath


----------



## Neurotic (May 30, 2020)

"There, child, is this really what you want out of life? To find someone tougher to beat you into submission. How about you tell us who put you out to do this and we plead for mercy for you?"

Drath feels about the place where the bandit hit him and shrugs. "We should probably bind them before they wake. Good work lass." he nods to Michelle and focuses on his connection to the earth feeling the surrounding area for corrupting influence of the runelords.

OOC: Standard action: Spirit sense: detect the presence of undead; fey; outsiders; and astral, ethereal, or incorporeal creatures. This ability functions like detect undead, and the druid detects all of these creatures rather than trying to detect one kind.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2020)

Teodor draws his swords, but does not advance. He glances at the others trying to gage their mood for more violence.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2020)

Michael nods at Drath while he cuts some cloth from the clothes of the sleeping men and binds Lullaby's arms before moving to tie up the men.  "I think we need to get them to the local magistrate for questioning and sentencing.  What say you, Lullaby?  Are you their leader or were you made by someone else to get into this life of banditry?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2020)

While Michael binds Lullaby and the four men, Drath tries to sense things but finds none. Lullaby does not respond to Michael's question.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 2, 2020)

Michael towers over Lullaby and says, "Alright sunshine, when we take you to speak with the law around here you'll wish you had a friend.  See, the law isn't going to take kindly to your robberies and are likely just to hang the lot of you.  Now your buddies out there are going to wonder whether or not you squealed on the lot of them, so you're probably dead meat since you got caught.  I can say a good word or two for you on your behalf if you cooperate.  Otherwise, you can hang and I'll get what I want out of your sleeping buddies over there.  So what's it going to be?"

Intimidate: 14




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 3, 2020)

Lullaby smirks at Michael. "Sounds like a plan big man. Ask them and see what you get..."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 3, 2020)

The seer passes her spear behind herself and grabs one end with her other hand, bracing it against her back, as lazily steps towards where the others bound up Lullaby, slowly swaying side to side with each step. When she gets there she then plants the butt on the ground to steady herself as she crouches down to be at eye level with the bandit. She has a brief thought about the small aches and pains she had been developing as she aged, back before she acquired this 'fresh' new body.

"This is all a bit dramatic, is it not?" she asks as she gently reaches out to grab Lullaby's chin, moving her face to one side and then the other as she gives her an appraising look. She  then locks her gaze with the other woman's. "We had a bit of an altercation, a teensy bit of blood was spilled maybe, but no one was robbed and no one died. I do not see why anyone needs to be hanged. Someone was just having a bad day. But then we had a nice chat and they told us all about what had troubled them so that they felt the need to waylay us in the woods." Shendra arches an eyebrow. "Is that not right?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2020)

Since the interrogation seems well in hand Teodor offers to help the dwarf reload his animal.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 3, 2020)

Lullaby smirks at Shendra. "Whatever you say, ma'am."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 4, 2020)

Shendra gives a small sigh as she tilts her head forward, putting the fingers of her free hand to forehead and thumb to cheekbone to prop it up. She tilts her head back up and then pulls her hair over her shoulder. "You were willful as a child too, I will wager, weren't you?" comments the oracle. "Why does everyone always have to be so tight-lipped about their dastardly plans? What's the matter, did you sell your soul to a demon from Hell? Pledge your heart to a dashing but villainous sorcerer, or incur a debt to a faerie prince?" 

She braces herself against her spear and rises to her feet then gestures with her palm up to the side. "Or is it just something boring like, 'Oh, my employer will _hurt me_ if I give up his secrets,' ? I really hope there is more to it than that - that would be disappointing."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 4, 2020)

Kaodi said:


> Shendra gives a small sigh as she tilts her head forward, putting the fingers of her free hand to forehead and thumb to cheekbone to prop it up. She tilts her head back up and then pulls her hair over her shoulder. "You were willful as a child too, I will wager, weren't you?" comments the oracle. "Why does everyone always have to be so tight-lipped about their dastardly plans? What's the matter, did you sell your soul to a demon from Hell? Pledge your heart to a dashing but villainous sorcerer, or incur a debt to a faerie prince?"
> 
> She braces herself against her spear and rises to her feet then gestures with her palm up to the side. "Or is it just something boring like, 'Oh, my employer will _hurt me_ if I give up his secrets,' ? I really hope there is more to it than that - that would be disappointing."




"They may be more afraid of their employer than of us. But just as easily, they could be confident that their employer will get them out. Maybe they are regular and legal militia that just took a bit of initiative. We wasted enough time, bind them all to the tree, separate not together, and let the wolves or demons have them whatever arrives first."
Drath nods to Teodor
"Thank you, lad."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2020)

Michelle says, "Just a moment." She pulls out her spellbook and studies it for a moment. Then she casts a spell at Lullaby. Lullaby's eyes glaze over and she begins to smile.

Michelle: "How are you doing, now, friend?"
Lullaby: "Fine. Why am I tied up?"
Michelle: "It is just a precaution. You might hurt yourself."
Lullaby: "Oh! OK."

Michelle turns to her group. "What do you want me to ask her?"


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 4, 2020)

"I could have done that if I wanted to," sulks Shendra. "But it takes all the fun out of it. And it is not very nice."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2020)

Teodor turns from the task of loading to stare at the magic being used. As always the magical power of spells fascinated him. "How about 'who does she report too?'"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 7, 2020)

Michael adds, "Might also ask if there's any other dangers or points of interests that new travelers should know about out here.  A friend would want to keep another friend safe, after all."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 7, 2020)

*OOC:*


She listens, she didn't lose her memory of the events...I'm assuming it's charm and not domination


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2020)

Michelle nods to Shendra, "Good to know." She turns to Lullaby, "Who do you report to and are there any dangers we should be aware of?" The woman replies, "I am not the leader of the gang but I was hoping to start to fund my takeover. That is why I was charging so much. The leader is a spooky old woman named Mother Nightthrush, and while she is old, she’s got weird mystical powers. There are about three dozen Roadkeepers in all in the gang as a whole. I am not sure of an exact total these days, but most of them are exploring, under the guidance of the group’s second-in-command, a dwarven alchemist named Dolland. Also Dolland’s apprentice Sharlise was killed by a trap a while back but came back from the dead and still runs with the gang as some sort of creepy 'ghostie.' There are two ways into the hill. There is the Bramblemouth cave which is where a tribe of goblins are and there is the stonehouse which is where most of my gang is. There is also the Vindictive Traveler in a clearing up ahead. I do  not know anything about the goblin tribe. Outside the stonehouse there will probably be some roadkeepers. Inside the stonehouse is most likely Mother Nightthrush. There is a secret door in the back left of the stonehouse that leads below to the basement. In the basement there is a barricaded door that encloses an invisible monster. Further along is a way further down but I haven't been that far. There will probably be more roadkeepers in the basement."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2020)

Teodor's mouth drops open in surprise. "That's a good spell..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 9, 2020)

Michael takes the group out of earshot and says, "We need to turn back around and turn her and her friends into the authorities.  It wouldn't sit well with me to kill prisoners, no matter the convenience of it.  Let's turn them in and we'll take a different route towards her gang's hideout so we can clear the area of these killers while not implicating our ferry driver."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 9, 2020)

"'Murder is bad,' does seem to be the direction pointed to by my moral compass," says Shendra drolly. "In truth I suppose I had been trying not to think about what we would do when we came up against, well, living people. It has been all dead things, gross bugs, and flesh monsters until now."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2020)

You decide to return to town with the brigands in tow. There are now four of them left. The one hit by Teodor's dagger is dead. First you wave to Hallen to bring the barge back. You cannot all go in one trip so you decide to go in two trips. Hallen does not charge you for the return trips. Once you are back you head back to town. Once back in Roderic's Cove you head to?


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 10, 2020)

Shendra sort of glances around with an impatient-sounding sigh. "I suppose we just take them to the Guardhouse. I heard the Captain's right-hand woman used to be a bit of a character herself. Maybe she will be able to set Lullaby and her compatriots straight." The seer turns to the bandit woman as her lips pull back in a sort of haughty smile. "If not I suppose I look forward to continuing our chat from earlier - before we were unfortunately interrupted."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2020)

You drop Lullaby and her men off with some guards at the guardhouse and then back to Hallen, who does not charge you for your trip back across the river. Finally you are back to where you met with resistance. This time, though, there is no resistance. What are your plans?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2020)

"We handled that bunch pretty easily. Do we dare a frontal assault?" Teodor asks.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2020)

"Why risk it? If we can take out a bunch without alerting  others, we should. In the end it may cost less lives and pain." old man dwarf advises


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2020)

"We shouldn't make a frontal assault unless we know more about their defenses.  Why don't we scout around and see if we can't find their second in command?  If goblins could be reasoned with, I'd propose negotiating with them, but they are usually too violent and unpredictable." Michael says.  "Who here is good at scouting?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2020)

"Poe can follow whoever goes." Drath offers. "I can prepare talk with animals tomorrow. He could go alone. But tomorrow."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 11, 2020)

"I must agree with Michael that we take a more circuitous route," says the seer as she scans their woodsy surroundings. "We are not up against thoughtless beasts anymore - a frontal assault combined with untimely reinforcements could get us killed. And I would rather prefer to stay alive," adding _this time_ silently to herself. Her free hand falls to her side where she grabs her hanging waterskin, lifting it up to her mouth to take a swig. "Why not take a quick look at this 'Vindictive Traveller', whatever it is, and then, as has been suggested, we track down this Dolland fellow?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2020)

Teodor steps up. "I can scout if you wish."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 12, 2020)

"Alright Teodor, take point.  About 60 feet ahead should work.  Let's see if we can find this Vindictive Traveller, and if we get lucky and can reduce more of the bandit population around here, all the better." Michael thanks Hallen and follows behind Teodor.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2020)

"Go ahead, I'll keep Night furher back. Snow will lead you and Poe will track your progress from the air. Snow, track the brigands."
Drath presents the rope used to bind the bandits for the dog to sniff at.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 16, 2020)

Teodor heads south with the others behind. You follow a network of trails that aren’t quite roads. Finally you come upon a strange site. The borders of this clearing are unusual in that they are well-tended, clear of brush, and strewn with gravel to form a circular road of sorts. A single dead oak tree looms at the center of the clearing, and something silver sparkles from one of the lower branches—what appears to be an amulet hangs there. The mutilated bodies of three recently slain people wearing the armor of the town watch from Roderic’s Cove lie near the tree’s roots.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 16, 2020)

The seer looks suspiciously about the clearing. This was not what she had been expecting. Silently she raises her free hand and wiggles it around briefly before pointing at the amulet and then giving a similarly pointed questioning look to her companions.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2020)

Teodor stops at the edge of the clearing staying well clear of the tree. "Um, I hope this doesn't sound too much like the boogy man, but I have heard tale of killer trees." He draws his blades and adds, "Just in case I'll circle around and make sure our Vindictive Traveller isn't just hiding behind the tree." He carefully starts working his way around the outside of the clearing looking for trouble. He also tries to see what sort of wounds the guards have. 

OOC: 
Perception: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2020)

"Poe, fetch that amulet." Drath instructs his bird pointing it at the tree.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 17, 2020)

Shendra pauses and retracts her hand, eyes narrowing _ever_ so slightly. "Better your bird than me, I suppose," she says stiffly.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 17, 2020)

"Oh, you wanted to do it? I apologize, I didn't understand the gesture. I would rather not risk Poe if you have a spell to do it."

OOC: @Kaodi, sorry, I (Neurotic) didn't realize you wanted to go after it, when I read it I expected something like Mage Hand...and then nothing further so Drath acted...
Nature to identify the tree: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2020)

You are sure that it is a dead oak tree.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 17, 2020)

"I have to get uncomfortably close to use my magic," says the oracle. "So keep your eyes open for an ambush. I would rather not be perforated over a trinket." And with that Shendra makes a motion in the air, this time not feigned, and cautiously advances to a point where she can attempt to grab the necklace with her eldritch reach.

Perception: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18 

OOC: I was also expecting a possible helping of murder tree so I was just trying to be cute with Shendra trying to communicate the question, 'Should I risk trying to grab it with my magic?' without actually saying it out loud in case there are enemies about. The reach of mage hand is 30 feet in any case.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2020)

Shendra attempts her orison. The spell does not seem to work on the object.

OOC: Map


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 17, 2020)

"That is certainly curious," intones the seer as makes another motion in the air. As her senses were enhanced to detect the presence of magical energies she concentrated on the scene in front of here.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2020)

Shendra casts another orison. Indeed as she focuses on the amulet it radiates as magical. Concentrating longer she determines that it is faint aura and that it is from the abjuration school.

OOC: I rolled your spellcraft for you.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 17, 2020)

"Some kind of protective magic has been placed upon the amulet, though I cannot tell whether it is an enchantment for the wearer or just something to anchor it to the tree," says the seer. "This all seems a bit elaborate though for this not to be a trap. Perhaps Poe will have to chance retrieval after all."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 18, 2020)

"Can someone summon a disposable creature instead.  I would hate for something bad to happen to Poe," Michael says as he tries to see what he can about the state of the bodies from the distance he is standing at.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2020)

"I have no magic to call upon." Teodor announces with a bit of regret in his voice.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 19, 2020)

"The creatures called are not disposeable and you shouldn't treat them as such." Drath admonishes the young warrior.
"That said, you may have the right of it. Poe, come down!"

Ooc: I understand if the bird is already there, but if not, calling an eagle, exchanging Heightened Awareness for SNA


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 20, 2020)

You cast your spell and the eagle arrives where you decide ready to attack. Where is it arriving and what is it attacking?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2020)

Ooc: it is arriving high in the air above the tree, plucking the amulet off the tree in a dive


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 20, 2020)

Roll to hit and then a strength check.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2020)

Eagle attack; Str check: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23;1D20 = [7] = 7
Crit hit, but low Str roll.

Re-rolls if there is an opportunity to do so, very bad luck 
Eagle attack; Str check: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13; 1D20 = [8] = 8; 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5; 1D20 = [3] = 3

Great string of rolls 20, 7, 10, 8, 2, 3, like 3 points under the average


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 21, 2020)

The eagle appears above the tree and dives at the amulet. Although the summoned creature seems to hit the object it appears to remain in its place. The eagle makes a second attack, which misses, before winking out of existence. Meanwhile Teodor has had time to circle around the Edge of the area finding nothing of interest. It is difficult to determine the cause of death of the men from this distance.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 22, 2020)

"If no one can think of a different plan, I'll go forward and at least try to retrieve the men while avoiding the tree and amulet." Michael is not keen on the idea he has vocalized, but it's the best that his own mind can come up with.  "The rest of you can observe from a distance and cover me."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 22, 2020)

"Lets check the area  first. We don't want to fight if there are other nearby."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2020)

"I have circled without seeing anyone," Teodor announces.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 24, 2020)

"Well then, if you want to clamber up the tree, lets see if it tries to eat you."
Drath prepares his staff for combat and quickly reviews the spells he has available.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 24, 2020)

As Michael moves forward, everyone roll for initiative!


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 24, 2020)

Shendra was momentarily distracted by the whispers in her head just as things started to happen.

Initiative: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2020)

OOC:
Initiaive: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
 

Teodor curses under his breath.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 25, 2020)

This time, the dwarf is ready for confrontation.
Init: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2020)

As Michael crosses the road a monster lurches up from the old oak’s roots. Michael is up.

OOC: Map
Init:
25 Michael
22 Creature
19 Teodor
19 Michelle
13 Drath
05 Shendra


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2020)

Michael draws his sword and then hesitates for a moment as he tries to watch for the creature's intentions.

OOC: Holding action until after the creature's turn.  I don't want to move up too far away from the party support.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 30, 2020)

Michael draws his sword and then hesitates for a moment as he tries to watch for the creature's intentions. The filthy, pallid figure lurches forward and charges at Michael. It claws at him hitting for 4 points of damage. I need a Fortitude save for Michael.

OOC: Map
Init:
25 Michael
22 Creature
19 Teodor
19 Michelle
13 Drath
05 Shendra


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 1, 2020)

Michael absorbs the shock from the blow and grunts as the wound he takes hurts a bit more than he was expecting.

Fort Save: (uh oh) 8  (Forgot to add the +7 that makes this a 15)




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net
				




He attempts to strike the creature a deadly return blow.

OOC:
Hit: 12
Damage: 11




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 1, 2020)

Michael is able to shrug off what ever effect it was. All that remains is a momentary tingling in his legs. He swings at the creature but the attack is poorly timed and it misses. Everyone else is up.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2020)

Teodor advances somewhat hesitantly, but he steels himself and attacks the creature with one of his swords. Despite his hesitation he manages and worthy strike.

OOC: Map Update

attack and damage: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7
 
Crit threat and extra damage: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 6, 2020)

Druid speaks some words in Terran and a small glob of acid covers his hand. But when he flicks it away it catches on his gloves and simply flops almost on top of his boots.

"Night! Get it! Go around!"
Black pony neighs and runs toward the unnatural thing, its training powerful enough to overcome the reluctance of the natural beasts. It faithfully follows the path indicated by her master. Closing in on the undead things back, it rears up and slashes twice with its hooves, both connecting solidly.

New map!


Spoiler: Actions



Standard: Acid dart; acid damage: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5; 1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2 
Move: Night attack avoiding OA (40' move)
Hoof attack; damage: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
1D3+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22
1D3+1 = [1]+1 = 2
Crit confirm; crit damage: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8; 1D3+1 = [2]+1 = 3 -not crit
4 bludgeon and 2 bludgeon damage


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 7, 2020)

The seer circles around the creature to challenge it in conjunction with Michael. Her aim is true, but the foul creature's disturbing presence hampers the strength of the blow.

OOC: Attack: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4
Should be 21 with flanking.

Map


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 7, 2020)

Teodor thrusts at the creature and connects with a well placed hit. But the damage isn't as great as he had hoped. The thing takes 6 points of damage. Michelle casts a spell and flings acid at the thing for 2 points of damage. The pony strikes with both hoves but fails to do any damage. Shendra hits with her spear but fails to do any damage. The creature takes a step before attacking the pony. It attacks with a bite and two claws. All three attacks hit with the bite hitting a particularly vital spot. The pony takes 18 points of damage and goes down. Everyone is up.

OOC: Map
Init:
22 Creature
22 Michael
19 Teodor
19 Michelle
13 Drath
05 Shendra


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 7, 2020)

Shendra retreats to a position of _relative_ safety behind the boys and then looks back to the bleeding pony. She mumbles something as she focuses on drawing ambient life energy into the poor beast to staunch the bleeding from that gaping wound.

OOC: Casting _stabilize_.
https://beta.ditzie.com/96344/5f0467460e614


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2020)

Undaunted by the limited success of his last attack, Teodor wades into the combat with both blades swinging. Despite his best efforts his attacks are not all that he hoped they would be.

OOC: Map Update

Attacks and damage: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7
1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 7, 2020)

Scotley said:


> 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8
> 1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7
> 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13
> 1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7



At least it would do some damage, with dr, I cannot do anything. Pony went down, but 18 damage...better Night than PCs

Spell time!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 8, 2020)

Michael tries to ignore how hard the pony was struck and focuses on trying to bring the monstrosity in front of him down.  

Hit: 21
Damage: 12




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 8, 2020)

Michael swings and hits for the full 12 points of damage. Teodor attacks with both blades but fails to land a hit. Michelle casts a spell and two glowing missiles slam into the creature for 6 points of damage. The thing collapses to the ground. Shendra casts a spell on the pony. End combat.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2020)

Drath hurries forward toward his pony already pulling out poultices and bandages. Luckily, pony isn't THAT much bigger than a dwarf. Ten minutes later, her breathing grows easier, her burden is removed and put under a nearby tree.

"I will have to prepare healing spells now that we're in combat more. First thing in the morning."



Spoiler: Actions



Heal check: 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22 
[\spoiler]


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 8, 2020)

Shendra jabs at the re-dead thing with her spear once more for good measure as she consider what it might be.

K (Religion): 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2020)

Teodor sighs with relief that only the pony was hurt. He cleans his blades and slips them into their sheaths. "Anybody know what that thing is? Or was?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 8, 2020)

Shendra thinks but cannot recall anything about the thing. Michelle looks at the thing and speaks up, "It is a trailgaunt." Then as if realizing something she looks at the three dead men. "Those men could rise as trailgaunts themselves. We need to see that they are buried correctly to keep this from happening." Looking at the road around the clearing. "They will not rise as long as they are here. So if we leave them for now all will be well." She looks to the others for their input.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2020)

"Undead usually don't get up if you chop off their heads." Drath doesn't stop binding Night, but listens to the chatter


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 9, 2020)

"Well that was unpleasant.  How's the pony?" Michael asks while he checks on the fallen soldiers.

OOC: Any clue on what the creature was and who the armored men might have been near the tree?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 10, 2020)

The pony is stable at -6 hit points. Michelle identified the creature as a trailgaunt. The men are probably the missing guards that you were looking for for the Port Governor.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2020)

Teodor consider and says, "Well I hate to be the barer of bad news, but at least we can report we have slain the trail guant. We could bury the bodies and mark the spot so their families could get them later. " He looks about for available material. "Perhaps at least we could cover them with a bower of dead wood or make a cairn?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 11, 2020)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Well that was unpleasant.  How's the pony?" Michael asks while he checks on the fallen soldiers.



"Stable. I will heal her in the morning. Unless one of you can get her on her hooves, I cannot move before tomorrow. Maybe sending her against such opponent wasn't the smartest thing to do. She's still not fully trained." 

Dwarf looks dejectedly at the animal. "My fault, thinking the thing would collapse under the weight. She didn't even mark the creature. It must be some magic inherent in its undead state."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 11, 2020)

"We cannot very well leave her here like this," notes the seer. Shendra carefully lays her spear on the ground then kneels down beside the injured pony. She puts her hands out just above the rent flesh then speaks some mystical words as warm positive energy gathers in them. Without stopping she lowers her hands down and as they are about to contact the beast's flank flesh begins to mend, and when she gently touches its side there is whole but tender flesh. "There, there," she whispers as she moves one hand to gently stroke the pony's neck. "You will be feeling better in no time." The seer then slowly gets to her feet and retrieves her spear.

Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 13, 2020)

Now the pony has 4 hit points and gets up. What is your plan now?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 13, 2020)

We recover the amulet. Ensure the dead stay dead. Then continue looking for the bandits?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 14, 2020)

Michael agrees.  "Yes, let's take a closer look at the amulet.  I assume this creature was guarding it."  Michael approaches it and if not attacked retrieves it.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2020)

Teodor covers Michael with his crossbow as the amulet is retrieved.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 16, 2020)

Michael is able to retrieve the silver amulet.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2020)

Teodor relaxes and slips his crossbow onto his back once the amulet is retrieved and not further trap or foe appears.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 18, 2020)

Shendra examines the amulet for a moment with her magic but sighs heavily as she grumbles, "I cannot make sense of it."

Spellcraft: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 19, 2020)

Michael examines the amulet for any signs of its origins or significance.  Any sign of why an undead monster would set it up and protect it other than to attract food.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 20, 2020)

The surface of the item is covered in angular geometric shapes that refract light randomly. Michelle takes a look at it and comments, "It is a mind sentinel medallion. It gives the wearer resistance to mind-affecting effects."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2020)

"I thought undead didn't really have minds anymore. That they didn't need to fear such things?" Teodor muses aloud trying to understand what happened here.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 20, 2020)

"It may have belonged to it before the transformation? Or to one of the unfortunates we found. Useless to speculate. We should move on after we bury these men." The dwarf considers.
"Would burning them or just burying them without proper rites keep them from raising? Burning is simple and final. But we may need proof for the magistrate."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 22, 2020)

"How about we build a stone cairn for each?  It will be both respectful and protect the bodies from scavengers until the magistrate has time to send men to recover the bodies."  Michael starts looking for stones in order to get working.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 23, 2020)

Unfortunately there are very few stones nearby. At least as far as you can tell. Perhaps if you go further away from where you are, But which way should you travel?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2020)

"Alright, no stones.  And I doubt anyone brought a shovel for digging.  Let's collect some firewood and burn the bodies properly then.  We'll pile up their weapons, armor, and personal effects by the tree for kin to collect later."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 26, 2020)

Shendra, for her part, finds a suitable stump or stone to sit on and proceeds to break out her grooming kit for a few touch ups to her hair. "I will stay right here and think of a suitable prayer to say over these brave guardsman while you boys take care of preparing them for cremation." She does not seem particularly concerned that her ploy to weasel out of joining in the dirty work is incredibly transparent.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 27, 2020)

Michael just grunts at her as he takes off his armor in order to make the work easier on his aged shoulders.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2020)

Teodor sets to work gathering wood for a suitable fire.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 30, 2020)

You at last are able to gather enough wood to burn the bodies. Each of the three people have a chain shirt, a short sword, a light steel shield, a pouch, and a shortbow with 10 arrows. Between the three of them there are 13 gp. You gather the equipment and proceed to burn the bodies. Now after all of that it is late afternoon. What now?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 31, 2020)

"Well, this was quite an undertaking. We should rest. This would give us time to bind wounds, for me to reprepare spells and to see that nothing untoward happens with the bodies."

OOC: I am traveling tomorrow with unknown net access upon arrival. I may be less active for the next ten days.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2020)

Michael says, "It's not yet night yet.  Let's scout the surrounding area with the tree being the center landmark.  We'll come back here as the sun starts setting."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 4, 2020)

You spend some time scouting the surrounding area but turn up nothing of interest. It is early evening now and the fire that had been blazing earlier is now just soldering coals.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2020)

Teodor finds he has no appetite in the aftermath of the funeral pyre. "I guess we should rest and start fresh in the morning. What is our best course of action?" He counts on his fingers, "we have goblins, the stone house and Mother Nightthrush as well as the thing in the basement, or roaming bands of Roadkeepers. Did I leave anything out?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2020)

"I'm sure the roaming bands will likely find us on our travels, so we won't have to seek them out too hard.  Taking them out might weaken their base of operations.  If we can't find them, maybe we can take on those goblins and find a backdoor to Mother Nightthrush and her base."  Michael suggests.  "The goal should be weakening the bandits or hitting their base from a weak point instead of relying on a frontal attack."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 8, 2020)

"I have not expended much of my divine gift as of yet," Shendra chimes in. "We could perhaps forge onward a while longer before retreating back to cozy beds in town - maybe catch another of their patrols."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2020)

Teodor nods, shaking off drowseyness. "Very well, lets see if we can find some trouble."


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2020)

"Sure. I'm taking Poe, the rest will guard the camp. My power isn't depleted, it just isn't the best for combat situation."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 15, 2020)

You scout the immediate vicinity and turn up nothing. It is now about an hour from sunset. Continue on or head back?


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


Camp here, continue after the rest. I would like to change my spell selection, I have wounded pony. out-of-game, Drath isn't too drained and he has darkvision so night means nothing...it's just in-game reasoning


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2020)

OOC: I agree.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 17, 2020)

Give me a watch schedule.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2020)

Late at night for drath, he is old and sleeping less and less as age weights him down. And he can see in the dark.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2020)

OOC: Give Teodor last watch of the night.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2020)

OOC: Michael will take first.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 24, 2020)

OOC: Shendra will join Michael on the first watch if pressed, though she would prefer to sleep through it all.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 24, 2020)

Everyone tries to get comfortable to sleep except Michael who has taken first watch. As he is just getting settle in he hears the flapping of wings a bit too late. He sees a flying creature coming at him, but misses the one that attaches itself to his arm. It drains some blood from the fighter (1 point of Con damage). Roll for initiative, Michael only.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2020)

OOC: Initiative of 8.


			CoyoteCode Dice Roller
		


"To arms!  Wake!  We're under attack," Michael yells out as he keeps close to the fire and attempts to rip the creature out of his arm and cast it into the flames.

Attack Roll to Grab:
22


			CoyoteCode Dice Roller


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 29, 2020)

"Wha...!?" _groan_ "Can't an old dwarf have his sleep?"
Despite his grousing, old one gets on his feet eventually and looks warily around. Not seeing anything amiss except dancing Michael, he approaches the warrior.

Init: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 31, 2020)

Michael raises the alarm (anyone can awaken this round and act next round). Michael is able to grab the creature from off his arm. The other creature tries to attack Michael but misses. The one in Michael's hand tries to break free but is unable to.

Everyone else roll initiative and post actions. There are two stirges. One flying near Michael and the other in currently in Michael's hand. No map.

OOC:
8 Michael
7 Stirges
4 Drath


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 2, 2020)

"No, don't take her away from me..." moans a groggy Shendra with a hint of urgency as she stirs from sleep. The seer wraps her hand around the spear lying next to her bedroll and struggles to her feet, her tresses now a bit disheveled. She casts about a very unamused gaze for the source of her discontent, eyes only widening slightly when it comes to rest on one of the flying pests. "Not these again."

The oracle almost stumbles as she steps forward to try and skewer the flying creature menacing Michael and while her wakefulness is rapidly returning her effort may have been sufficiently hampered by her state.

OOC: Initiative: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
Attack: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6

I suppose Shendra will try and flank if possible to do so without taking an AoO.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2020)

Michael tries to bludgeon the creature he has in his hand onto the ground.

OOC: I'm guessing that I don't have to make an attack roll since its already grappled in my hand and with a plus 5 to strength damage, that thing should be dead.  If I'm wrong and need to make a roll, let me know.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2020)

OOC:
Initative: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
 

Teodor rolls to his feet quickly and pulls a dagger, which he hurls at the flying Stirge. 

OOC:
dagger attack and damage: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
1D4+1 = [2]+1 = 3


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 10, 2020)

Teodor hits the flying stirge with a dagger. Shendra misses with her attack. Michael squeezes and gets stirge guts and blood all over his hand. That one is dead. The remaining stirge tries to attack Michael but misses. Michael gets an Attack of Opportunity on the attacking stirge.

OOC:
07 Stirges
04 Drath
23 Teodor
19 Shendra
08 Michael


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 10, 2020)

Drath is still slow especially with the small thing flying erratically around. He swings powerfully enough, but not even close to the creature. He moves to stand in front of his animals in case the stirge decides they make better meal than humans.



Spoiler: Actions



Attack. Quarterstaff attack vs stirge; damage: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D6 = [5] = 5
 
Move: stands in front of the animals











*OOC:*


Changing the spell selection to combat suite, except replacing Ice armor with Cure Light Wounds
So: 
Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Mudball, Stone Shield


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 10, 2020)

Michael takes a close aim at the creature and swings with a sharp, fast strike as the tiny creature swiftly dives at him.  The pointy end of his jab seems to flow true.

Attack: 17
Damage: 15



			CoyoteCode Dice Roller


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 11, 2020)

The final stirge is spattered. End of combat. Michelle seems to have slept through the whole thing. Otherwise the night passes uneventfully. Michael's Con damage is healed. The next morning everyone prepares and is ready to go. Where to now?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2020)

OOC: Can we get either a rough map of the area or a description of where we are compared to where we know some other locations to be.  I'm thinking we seek out the goblins, but I'd like more info.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 16, 2020)

You estimate that you have about half a day's travel in roughly a southern direction to get to the general area of where you need to be.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2020)

"Alright, everyone.  Looks like we're heading south this morning.  Teodor, please take a scouting position ahead of us and we'll get moving," Michael says.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 20, 2020)

"I'm too old for this $h*t. Couldn't the runes come up some 30 or 50 years ago..." grumbles the old dwarf as he checks the wounds on Night.
"Good girl, you will not have to carry this old bag of bones today. Heal properly."
And to the group in general he indicates the dog.
"Snow could track the bandits if we decide we don't want them behind our back."









*OOC:*



Weren't we looking for the bandits and goblins were next on the list. This, after we met with the bandits on the road.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2020)

Teodor nods at Michael and sets off to the south keeping his eyes peeled for trouble.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 23, 2020)

As a reminder from Lullaby you learned: 'There are two ways into the hill. There is the Bramblemouth cave which is where a tribe of goblins are and there is the stonehouse which is where most of my gang is.' To be precise, which route are you planning on using?


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2020)

"We should clear the bandits first. Goblins are easily recognizible as dangerous and mostly are not dangerous for well equipped caravans. While humans can inflitrate, act, distract...and be more vicious."
Drath trudges alongside the pony, longer strides of his companions making him hustle. For the moment, old one looks spry enough to keep it up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2020)

"We might be able to hit the bandits from behind if we go through the goblin caves instead, but then again a frontal assault against one may be as hard as the other. Alright then, let's go clear the bandits. Maybe we can figure out a way to suprise them and make our way into their hideout without loss. Michael agrees with Drath.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2020)

Teodor consider and then responds. "Let's take a look at the stonehouse. Maybe once we scout it we'll have a better idea of a plan."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 29, 2020)

After traveling for about four hours it takes some searching but you finally find what you believe is the stonehouse. A campsite spreads on a gentle slope in this hillside clearing. A single, ancient stone building and four old wagons give the place some shape. Tall grass grows around the wagons, as if they had been in place for a long time. A wide fire pit sits in the middle of these wagons, and a few thick logs provide places to sit around the fire. Four men are lounging around the campfire. From this distance they appear to be conversing with each other. What do you do?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2020)

Teodor consider and motioning the others out of sight of the camp says, "Four doesn't look to bad if we can surprise them. Should we watch a while and see how many more come from the house or do we try act quickly?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2020)

"Act now. If we wait, there maybe be ten more returning from the hunt or something worse. I can call on the woodland creatures to start the trouble. The commotion will draw others outside so we have a better idea of what we're dealing with. Use the time I need to prepare to hide and find a good firing position."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2020)

Michael whispers, "Let's hit them from two sides.  The sneaky among us work yourselves to their flank.  In a few minutes I'll charge forward and attack with the rest of us in support.  Anyone have any spells that might help?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2020)

"As I said, I can summon the initial charge. You can hit them immediately after or go among them."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 2, 2020)

As she crouches behind cover Shendra breathes deeply in through her nose before exhaling. This time there would be more killing. "I can give one or two of us guidance from Shelyn though her gaze from this blessing does not last long," says the seer, her voice tense. "I might have another trick I could try - but I would not be keen on it at all were it not life and death." She runs one hand down the leather strap of her crossbow, considering whether she should attempt to engage the men at range, but then her grip on her spear tightens. Best to stay close enough to provide healing.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2020)

Teodor nods, "I'll advance as quietly as I can. Who is with me?" He watches for a moment selecting the best route and sets off and quietly and carefully as he can.

OOC:
Stealth check: 1D20+12 = [10]+12 = 22


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 7, 2020)

Teodor circles around to the opposite side. Then everyone else charges from their position. But once they are about 150 feet away from the enemies Michelle casts a spell and the four men drop. They all appear to be asleep. Michelle states, "They will be asleep for four minutes."

OOC: Map


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 7, 2020)

While Teodor circled, a lone dog sauntered from behind the tree and charged right along.

ooc:use place magic to cast it at third level (summon nature ally I)
place the dog as close as possible to the bandits without revealing it is summoned (so it doesn't just appear out of thin air)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2020)

Michael grimaces as he pulls his two-handed sword out and approaches the sleeping men.  Being slaughtered like this is a horrible way for a warrior to die, but Michael reminds himself that these people are bandits and likely showed less mercy to many of their own victims.  Michael takes a moment to ensure that these fallen are not uniformed soldiers or some such.  After confirming that they are likely bandits, he raises his blade and starts killing via coup de grace.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 8, 2020)

After first death, big dog stands in front of Michael and growls while the old Druid huffs and puffs his way closer. "What are you doing ?!" He inquires as he approaches close enough not to have to shout.
"Divest them of their weapons, bind them. Don't kill helpless men!"

Ooc: NG char opposed to killing


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2020)

Michael puts his sword away and stands with his hands open. Quietly he whispers, "I don't like this business either, but we are about to enter a bandit stronghold and cannot afford to leave anyone behind guarding these bandits.  I'll acquiesce if you insist, but if these men are found by their allies or somehow get free, they could be at our backs while we are in the midst of a fight."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 12, 2020)

"Bound, weaponless and unconcious. I could make them extra unconcious by drugs or simply hit them over the head. We can get them later and bring all of them to...well, realistically, to the gallows if they killed anybody." Druid thinks it over. "But I've seen too much killing in my time. No need to see more unless absolutely necessary. Please."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2020)

Teodor ignores the fallen and makes his way to the stone house to get a look inside.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2020)

Michael helps the druid bind the remaining sleeping soldiers while the druid helps make them more susceptible to stay asleep. "Alright, fine.  The work is done.  Let's go see what Teodor has found."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 29, 2020)

Teodor goes to check out the stone house. The door opens and within is an old woman laying down on some blankets reading a book by candlelight. She stops reading and looks at him in surprise. "Yes? May I help you?"

OOC: Map


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 30, 2020)

Drath drags the bandits next to the house so they are not immediately obvious from afar. He puts his animals in shade and only then rejoins the group around the cabin.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2020)

Teodor pauses, startled by the unexpectedly causal greeting. "Uh yes, good day to you lady. Might we have a moment of your time? My friends and I have some matters of mutual interest to discuss." He motions outside.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2020)

It appears that the woman was trying to hide her attempts at casting a spell. But Teodor spotted the deception. Everyone roll for Initiative, but I only want actions from Teodor for now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2020)

Michael Tell Init is 21.




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2020)

OOC:
Initative: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21


"No magical tricks lady!" Teodor shouts, his voice a bit higher pitched than he hoped. He steps forward and attacks with both blades.

OOC:
2 short sword attacks with damage and sneak attack damage if applicable : 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10
1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6
1D6+1 = [2]+1 = 3
1D6 = [6] = 6


Map Update


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 25, 2020)

"What is going on there lads!?" calls out Drath that only now realizes something is happening. But he hurries forward as the magic is mentioned.
Init: 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 30, 2020)

Teodor successfully hits with one attack. But it looks like the woman is continuing to cast the spell. Teodor gets an attack of opportunity. Meanwhile, everyone heard Teodor's "No magical tricks lady!" and can react next round.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
21 Teodor
21 Michael
17 Shendra
16 Michelle
16 Drath
16 Woman


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2020)

Michael's training kicks in and he rushes into the building as he hears Teodor engage in combat.  After seeing Teodor trying to stop the woman from using a spell, Michael joins with his own attack.

Map: ditzie

Attack: 14
Damage: 13




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2020)

OOC:
AOO: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5


"Stop that I say!" he shouts as she continues her spell. He reinforces his words with another quick slash of a sword.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2020)

Teodor's actions seem to have worked and the woman's spell fizzles. Everyone is up. I already have Michael's action.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
21 Teodor
21 Michael
17 Shendra
16 Michelle
16 Drath
16 Woman


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 9, 2020)

Drath moves forward trying to see the woman, but with two big humans in the way it is hard.
Still, he tries to help...but it remains just a try as the acid blob he launched splashed harmlessly at the door edge.

Acid dart vs woman; acid damage: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2020)

Teodor steps deeper into the room to better get at the spellcasting woman and continues his attack with both blades. However, his initial successes are not repeated and he fails to strike her again.

OOC:
Attacks and damage: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5
1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4

Map Update


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 10, 2020)

Teodor takes a step but both attacks miss. Michael moves in and attacks, but the blow, while landing, bounces off the woman's chain shirt. Shendra moves closer. Michelle moves closer and casts a spell. Two glowing missiles fly toward the woman, striking her. Drath's acid blob misses. The woman tries to cast another spell. Teodor and Michael have a chance for an Attack of Opportunity.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
21 Teodor
21 Michael
17 Shendra
16 Michelle
16 Drath
16 Woman


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2020)

OOC:
Attack of opportunity: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2


Teodor's blade lashes out again at the woman continues to try and use her magic. "Are we gonna have to do this all day?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 15, 2020)

Michael's Attack of Opportunity:
Attack: 22
Damage: 17





__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 16, 2020)

The woman collapses to the floor.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 16, 2020)

Drath enters, pushing the warriors to the side, and kneels next to her. His knee pops and he grunts cursing the centuries.
Pulling out the healing kit, he quickly stops the bleeding.
"She may know something more. Casters are usually leader types in these bandits. Or at least good liutenants."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2020)

Drath is able to stabilize the woman. She no longer is bleeding. But she is still unconscious.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 19, 2020)

Michael ties her up, specifically binding up her hands.  "That was a little too easy.  I thought this woman was supposed to be some sort of bandit leader.  Can someone get her to the point that she can take questions?  We also probably want to search the area."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2020)

"Easy? I should think my sword work deserves a little more credit than that." huff's Teodor in mock anger. The glow of excitement in his eyes making it clear he is pleased. "Let's have a look around for clues as well." He puts his swords away and proceeds to begin a search of the place. 

OOC:
perception: 1D20+11 = [13]+11 = 24


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 18, 2021)

"So, what do we do with her? I can probably wake her fairly quickly. But there may be more bandits around and I'd hate to be closed in with so much open space between me and the forest. Those bodies are lightly concealed."
He thinks for a moment, pushing himself away from the woman.
"How about I go keep an eye out. And you wait and interrogate her?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2021)

What is the plan? If you recall from Lullaby in post #562, "There is a secret door in the back left of the stonehouse that leads below to the basement."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 4, 2021)

Tailspinner said:


> What is the plan? If you recall from Lullaby in post #562, "There is a secret door in the back left of the stonehouse that leads below to the basement."











*OOC:*


Thanks for the reminder! I'm adding such clues to the charsheet in the future! It is easy to forget in this format. Anything else?







Drath wonders around the house, his feet feeling the foundations of the house until he comes in the general area Lullaby indicated.
"I can feel things hollow here. Ask Mother Nighttrush how to open it."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2021)

Teodor goes to the suspected door. "Let me have a go as well. Maybe I can get it open or at least see if there are traps"

He examines the area carefully. 

OOC:
Perception : 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22

Disable Device: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20
 if needed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2021)

Michael stays on guard while the others search.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 6, 2021)

Teodor easily locates and opens the secret door. Just inside there is an unlit lantern hanging on a hook. The passage leads to the right with a stairway leading down into darkness.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 8, 2021)

Michael says, "Let me takea  quick look down the stairway."  After making the suggestion, he takes the lantern, turns it on and goes several feet down the stairway, sword in the other hand.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2021)

The lantern does not "turn on". It must be lit.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2021)

Teodor steps aside and lets Michael venture down with the lantern, but he does stand by with weapons ready if trouble is found.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2021)

Michael looks embarrassed, as he lacks flint and tinder.  He takes a moment to see if there is any in the room he can use to light the lantern.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 15, 2021)

As Michael starts looking for something to light the lantern, Michelle casts a spell while touching the lantern. Magical light is produced on the lantern. Michael can see that the stairs descend down to a lower floor.

OOC:
Map


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 16, 2021)

Michael holds up a hand to indicate silence and takes a few steps down, lifting his lantern and trying to discern what is held in the lower floor.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2021)

From what he can tell the stairs empty into a smallish room. To get any more information he would need to move further down the stairs.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 20, 2021)

Michael looks back at his allies and says, "I'm going down to take a quick look downstairs.  I could use a second to watch my back and maybe spot something I'm missing."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 20, 2021)

"Coming! I can see in the dark." The dwarf comes down behind Michael.

"Watch the woman."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2021)

Teodor follows next figuring with the magical light his inabilty to see in the dark is no concern.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2021)

Shendra states that she will stay with the woman. Everyone else heads down the stairs. The stairs leading lead down nearly 80 feet as the stairs switch back from landing to landing before arriving here. A single lantern sits in the center of the floor. A door to the west is boarded up with six sturdy pine planks secured into the stone doorframe with iron spikes. An empty silver saucer sits in front of the door, accompanied by a few bread crumbs, and an arched opening leads to the south.

OOC:
Map


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 24, 2021)

"Hrrmph!" harrumphs Drath
"There must be something dangerous behind the door. Just a question is it werewolf, devil or some force for good...those would be tortured by silver plate. Alternative that it is some kind of fey or demon vulnerable to iron. Which actually doesn't help at all. Maybe silverware is all they have, fancy bandits that they are. We should keep going, leave well enough be."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2021)

OOC: Map Update

Teodor moves to the spike sealed door and listens for any sound beyond. Then he looks to see if there is some smaller opening or gap by which the silver saucer can be moved inside the door without actually opening it. "Seems unlikely they would pull the spikes to feed a pet daily." he says softly to no one in particular.

OOC:
perception: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
perception: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2021)

Teodor neither hears anything nor finds a gap or opening.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2021)

"Maybe this was a back way into this place.  Wasn't this place connected to some caves or something," Michael asks.  He raises the lantern and tries to get an idea of what is to the south.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 24, 2021)

"Maybe the door is simply reinforced to prevent goblins and their ilk from coming in. Don't forget, not all goblins are weak." Drath offers
"But let us explore the easy path first."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2021)

"I think you are right. But they have been feeding something down here. Be alert." Teodor readies his blades and sets off down the open way. 

OOC: Map Update


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 27, 2021)

This thirty-foot-long colonnade has seen better days but is in surprisingly good condition. A few cracks mar the marble floors and walls, yet the six smooth columns that hold the ceiling up are in immaculate condition. Teodor sees that stairs descend further and then to the south there are even more stairs. There is a lantern at the top of the stairs in the next room to the west and there are several men there. They appear to be playing cards.

OOC:
Map


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2021)

Teodor freezes and slowly backs up to report what he has seen in a whisper. 

OOC: Map Update


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 15, 2021)

"So, what's the plan? Draw them out or come with our artillery out so they surrender? I can summon something to distract them if needed."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 4, 2021)

"I'd suggest summoning something behind them.  Once it gets their attention, we can charge in and hit them from behind," Michael suggests as he readies his blade.


----------



## Neurotic (May 4, 2021)

"They are not ready for us anyhow, why not just charge in? Casting can be heard and I have to see the target point of the summoning. Come on, grab your crossbows, bows, javelins et al and let's get them!"


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2021)

Teodor nods, "I"m for hitting them hard and fast."


----------



## Neurotic (May 18, 2021)

The old dwarf shrugs and leads the way into the room.

"Alrigth boys, hands up and no body gets hurt!"

Diplomacy: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23  - intimidate if you think it more appropriate is 16+0 = 16
@Tailspinner , we still playing?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 19, 2021)

Roll for initiative.


----------



## Neurotic (May 21, 2021)

*OOC:*


Not what I expected 






Old dwarf vaguely motions with his hand, the one not holding the staff and the ball of acid manifests. "You don't want to get splattered by this. And I'm not alone. Surrender."

He looks carefully for that one that thinks he can do something heroic.



Spoiler: Actions



Init: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19

Touch attack on the one that tries to get weapons instead of raising the hands.
Or spill the table. 
Or anything else beside getting the hands up
Acid dart vs guard; acid damage: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14; 1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4


----------



## Neurotic (May 31, 2021)

@Scotley @Deuce Traveler ?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2021)

OOC: Michael Tell's Init: 21




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2021)

OOC:
initiative: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8


Teodor was ready to attack and the call for surrender leaves him momentarily slow to react.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 3, 2021)

The roadkeepers stand and move toward your group. Everyone is up.
OOC: Map
Initiative:
26 Roadkeepers
21 Michael
19 Drath
09 Michelle
08 Teodor


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 4, 2021)

"Drat! Are you people crazy!?"
Drath pulls back from the onrushing humans and throws the acid ball forming around his hands. It strikes the human that was running at him squarely in the chest, but most of the acid splashes harmlessly over the armor.



Spoiler: Actions



Move (Map) : 5' back away and down (SE)
Standard: Acid dart touch attack
Acid dart vs human that was in front of him; acid damage: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18
1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2021)

OOC: Dagger toss, damage and sneak attack if applicable : 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5
1D6 = [6] = 6


Teodor whips a dagger at the lead attacker focusing more on speed than accuracy in hopes of getting a hit on the charging men before they can properly defend themselves.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2021)

@Scotley  Knightfall awaits a post in Bluffside and the Aerie


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 9, 2021)

Michael grunts as he prepares his sword and attacks the first man to come into range.  "You see, this is why it's never a good idea to give the enemy a chance.  In the long run, it just makes everything messier."

Attack vs RoadKeeper4: 26
Damage: 14




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 9, 2021)

Michael's attack takes out Roadkeeper4. Drath's attack hits Roadkeeper2 for 3 damage. Michelle flings some acid and hits for 2 damage on Roadkeeper2. Teodor's attack misses. Roadkeeper2 draws his shortsword and stabs at Michael but misses. Roadkeeper3 steps over his fallen comrad while he draws his shortsword and stabs at Michael with a hit for 5 damage. Roadkeeper1 draws a dagger and flings it at Michael but it misses. Everyone is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
26 Roadkeepers
21 Michael
19 Drath
09 Michelle
08 Teodor


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2021)

OOC:
attacks and damage short swords: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21
1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5
Map Update

Teodor groans as his dagger goes wide of the mark. Letting his frustration drive his blades he steps forward and lets the roadkeeper (3) before him have both blades in a surprisingly fierce attack.


OOC: Failed crit check
Crit Check and extra damage if needed. : 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5
1D6 = [2] = 2


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2021)

Map

Drath retreats a bit more from the melee. Calling once again upon the power of his god, the acid dart hits against the road keeper closest to him. This time the acid finds a suitable hole and punches through to the flesh, sizzling as it discharged.



Spoiler: Actions



Acid dart vs Roadkeeper 3: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18
1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2021)

Michael swings once more at RoadKeeper2, but he's a bit off balance due to recovering from his last attack.

OOC:
Attack:12
Damage:17





__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 19, 2021)

Michael swings and misses. Drath hits Roadkeeper3 with acid for 8 damage. Michelle casts a spell and flings more acid at Roadkeeper3 for 3 damage. Roadkeeper3 drops to the floor. Teodor steps forward and hits Roadkeeper2 with both attacks. Roadkeeper2 drops to the floor. The final man steps forward while drawing a shortsword and stabs at Teodor. He hits with a well placed blow for 10 damage. Everyone is up.

OOC: Map
Initiative:
26 Roadkeepers
21 Michael
19 Drath
09 Michelle
08 Teodor


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2021)

OOC:
attacks and damage short swords: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5


Despite the wound he took, Teodor swings his blades deftly attacking with all he has to try and bring the fight to a swift conclusion. 

OOC: No map change.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 22, 2021)

Drath calls upon the corrosive properties of the cavern oozes and melts the face off the unfortunate bandit.
"Well, that was unfortunate. What do they fear so much to fight to the death!?"
He shrugs
"On the other hand, it saves a trip back to the town."



Spoiler: Actions



Acid dart vs Roadkeeper 1; acid damage: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
1D6+2 = [5]+2 = 7


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 10, 2021)

Michael manages his own swing towards the final RoadKeeper, engaged by Teodor.

Hit: 17
Damage: 11





__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net
				




Michael agrees with Drath (assuming Teodor and him killed the man he was fighting), "It is odd that they would be so desperate.  Maybe we'll find more answers in what was behind them."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 14, 2021)

Michael swings and hits the man for 11 damage. He collapses to the floor. End of combat. A lantern sits near a set of stairs leading down into darkness. Near the north wall of this chamber, opposite the stairs, is a statue carved from red stone that depicts a woman with wild hair and her face set in a sneer, holding a clenched fist out in front of her. Four smooth columns hold the cracked ceiling aloft.

OOC: Map


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 15, 2021)

Drath looks over the killed guards, stopping the bleeding where he can and tying survivors together in a heap.
"Looks like one of the gods of fury." he motions toward the statue. "Or maybe a demon."

Religion on the statue: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2021)

Teodor cleans his blades and stows them in their sheaths. He wipes his brow. The wound he took clearly paining him. But he speaks with little care in his voice. "Anybody know what that statue depicts? Is it religious you think?" He quickly checks the fallen roadkeepers for anything of value or that might provide intel.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 20, 2021)

Michael takes a closer look.  "No idea.  It could be religious or some historical figure.  Either way, she doesn't seem very nice."  He then returns to the fallen and searches them for clues and coin.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 21, 2021)

"Anyone need patching up? We're fine to continue?"









*OOC:*


@Tailspinner is there anything (door, passage, whatever) we could explore further?
Drath has perception +11, going around the statue to check for secrets and in general looks around - if I don't add the roll before you read this, please roll for me. thanks


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2021)

Teodor turns to the Cleric. "You know, I barely noticed in all the excitement, but that Roadkeeper stuck me a good one." The rogue looks a little pale as he examines the nasty wound he took (down 10 of 18). "I think I need a little help."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 22, 2021)

Michelle takes a good look at the status. "That is Alaznist, the runelord of wrath." She casts a cantrip. "It radiates faint divination magic. The statue likely once served as a remote observation device."

Meanwhile Drath takes a while to thoroughly search (took 20 on a perception check for a 31) the status and finds nothing of interest.

The only places left to search are the room that you past earlier and down the stairs.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 26, 2021)

"Let's check out that room we passed earlier before we head down the stairs.  No sense risking something taking us from behind because we didn't do a proper sweep and clear." Michael suggests before taking the lead and heading in that direction. When he gets to the room, he's going to listen in and see if there are any other sounds.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2021)

Teodor follows ready to take the door after Michael listens.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2021)

Michael listens at the door but hears nothing.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 1, 2021)

"Alright.... here we go," Michael says as he opens the door and peers inside.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 4, 2021)

As previously described the door to the west is boarded up with six sturdy pine planks secured into the stone doorframe with iron spikes.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2021)

Ooc: do we have any other way? We agreed to let these door in peace unless there is no other choice

We could maybe bring the prisonwrs down and open the door (or at least pretend to, to see the reaction)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2021)

"Nah, let's move on.  These boards are likely here for a reason.  Whatever is kept out will hopefully have a harder time getting out than us getting in."  With that, Michael heads over to the stairs and peers down once more.  He's ready to go when the rest of the group is.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2021)

Teodor shrugs, "Down is fine with me too. Shall I scout ahead?" He makes his way to the head of the stairs to lead the way down.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2021)

"I can see in the dark, boy, but I'm not really stealthy. How about I follow you out of the light range, but I can warn you maybe before you step into something in the dark? Not that I will see very well through the light."

Drath offers
"I am too old for all that creeping and crouching, but my eyes and ears are still sharp."

Stealth; Perception: 1D20-2 = [5]-2 = 3
1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30










*OOC:*


@Scotley down where? My understanding is that we have nowhere to go...we can return to the cabin...or did I miss something?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 20, 2021)

Deciding to leave the closed door the group heads to the stairs. Looking down the stairs you can see, from the light of your lantern, that the stairs descend for about 25 feet and then makes a right turn.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2021)

"I'll check the turn, then you can go with the light to scout, Teodor."
Drath goes down the stairs and peeks (not really stealthily with 3) down the corridor.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 20, 2021)

Drath goes down to the landing and finds that the stairs continue down for about 30 feet before turning to the right again.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2021)

Drath motions for others to come down and, once they start, continues to the next landing


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 20, 2021)

Drath goes down to the next landing and finds that the stairs continue down for about 25 feet before opening into a chamber. He can hear the faint sound of conversations up ahead.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2021)

Drath returns to the others telling them about the conversation heard
"Your show now, Teodor, my boy"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2021)

"Time to sneak," he whispers with a nod to Drath. He moves forward slowly and carefully trying to see who is talking or maybe overhear a snatch of the conversation without being detected himself. He is as good as his word as he moves smoothly and quietly from shadow to shadow with nary a sound, hardly seeming to disturb the air around him.

Stealth and Perception additional +4 to overhear conversation: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29
1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 24, 2021)

Teodor can hear several people discussing how boring guard duty is. You estimate that 3 to 5 people are involved. The voices are coming from what is at the end of the stairs.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2021)

Teodor eases back a bit to report. "Sounds like 3-5 guards, just grousing about guard duty." He looks to Drath, "could I trouble you for the healing you offered before we attack. Assuming we will attack. What other option do we have after all?"


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 25, 2021)

"Same as before. Barge down there and try to make them surrender. I have only one healing spell. If you're seriously wounded maybe you should stay behind this time?"
Drath looks over the group. 
"If someone falls down there, I can of course heal you, but magic is faster in case of critical injuries. I asked above so I could patch you up without magic."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2021)

Teodor nods, "I'll stay at range this time then I think and try not to get stabbed again." He sheaths his blades and readies his crossbow for action. "Let's do it before one of them decides to come upstairs for some reason and spoils our surprise."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 25, 2021)

Remember that Audrahni gave the team a wand of CLW to use, it still has 10 charges. The team also bought a full wand as well. Audrahni also gave the team six vials of holy water. Shendra originally had these items but we will assume she passed them to Drath.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2021)

OOC: i had forgotten, thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2021)

Michael suggests that someone use the wand to heal them back up to full health before attempting the ambush.  He then whispers, "Alright, Drath.  I'm ready to charge down there if you are."

OOC: I'm back.... had a long last few weeks.  Just had my first day off in some time.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2021)

OOC: Welcome back. Teodor needs some of that healing for sure.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2021)

*OOC:*


Not sure how much a wand heals...I assumed minimum level needed to make the wand, but it may differ a bit. Base rolls are 7 and 6 so adjust accordingly for casters level.








Spoiler: Healing



Healing wand for Teodor and one more if someone needs it: 1D8+5 = [7]+5 = 12
1D8+5 = [6]+5 = 11


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 7, 2021)

It is 1d8+1.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2021)

Tailspinner said:


> It is 1d8+1.



So Teodor / @Scotley heals 8 and one other who needs it heals 7 (if no one takes it, Drath will)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2021)

Now healed, Teodor feels confident going into melee and readies his trusty blades. "Shall we do this?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2021)

Michael nods to Teodor, "We shall."  He gets to the edge of the entrance and then charges into the room, ready to cut down the first of the bandits he sees.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2021)

The team moves out into the room, taking the men by surprise. Assume that you have your weapons ready. This is the surprise round so only a standard or move action but not both. Also roll initiative.

OOC: Map


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2021)

OOC:
initiative: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8


Teodor advances into the room toward a foe, but stumbles and has to right himself causing him to lose valuable time when he could have capitalized on the surprise.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2021)

Michael takes the lead, attacking the closest bandit.

OOC:

Initiative: 12




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net
				




Attack: 24
Damage: 19




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					www.coyotecode.net
				




No change to map.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 10, 2021)

@Tailspinner the promised post

As the group piles down trying to surprise the bandits, old dward is pushed a bit aside, next to the wall. Not rushing in melee, he quickly twirls his sling intending to shoot the bandit before the chaotic melee begins. Unfortunately, the protuberance on the wall intercepts slings loop and the stone jumps out of its cradle and with an audible _twock_ bounces off the dwarfs head.

"Ou! Oy! The rock is supposed to be friendly!"



Spoiler: Actions



Sling vs Roadkeeper1; B damage: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5
 - of course, it has to be max damage when the roll is abysmal


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Before anyone else has a chance to act, Michelle casts a spell and all four enemies collapse to the floor, asleep.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2021)

Teodor pulls up short blades held ready. "Uh nice work Michelle." he says a little stunned by the abrupt end to the conflict. "Does anyone have some rope?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 14, 2021)

Michael whistles in appreciation.  "Yes, very nice work indeed."  Lacking any rope of his own, Michael looks around the room for something that can be used to bind their sleeping opponents.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2021)

Drath looks over the equipment of the fallen looking for the rope. If there is none to be found he simply divests them of their weapons.

"Could one of you younger types pull them into the corner? Without waking them?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 14, 2021)

Quickly searching the men you find that one of them was carrying 50 feet of hemp rope.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2021)

Drath gives the rope to the younger generation who has it easier crouching, kneeling, bending over the sleeping men, and dragging them away.

While they do that, he listens at the door tuning out the happenings behind him.
Perception: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2021)

Teodor sets to work with the rope and soon has them all tied up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 20, 2021)

Michael gives Teodor a hand.  Once they are tied up he takes a closer look at the room and what the men might have been doing there.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2021)

Teodor also relives the men of any weapons and valuables.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 21, 2021)

Scotley said:


> Teodor also relives the men of any weapons and valuables.



That's already done 

What fid (if anything) Drath hear through the door?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 21, 2021)

While Michael and Teodor take care of the sleeping men, Drath listens at the door but hears nothing. The men only had equipment on them, no other treasure.


----------

